# نفسك فى ايه انهارده ؟؟؟



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اممممممممممم

نفسي في ايه

نفسك في ايه يا بت يا روزي

اهااااااااااااااااا

نفسي ارخم علي كل اصحابي اللي بموت فيهم هههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههه
ماشى 
انا نفسى فى ايه انهارده 
نفسى اكل علشان جعان اوى 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> ماشى
> انا نفسى فى ايه انهارده
> ...


 

امممممممممم

طيب هش بقي احسن انا بجوع علي السيره ههههههههههههه:thnk0001:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي ارتكب جريمة ههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي أنااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ماليش نفس على شي...


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسى باليل ييجى :t33::t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسي انهارده يكون يوم جميل


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى الصداع ياللى فيني ها اليوم يروح منى
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> نفسى الصداع ياللى فيني ها اليوم يروح منى
> ​



*سلامتك يا جوجو
باذن المسيح يروح الصداع حالا ومش يرجعلك تانى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا نفسى الناس كلها تحب بعض ويختفى الشر من الدنيا ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي انهارده يكون يوم جميل


نفسي ارخم عليكي واخلي يومك غير جميل... :a63:

هههههه...


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> نفسى الصداع ياللى فيني ها اليوم يروح منى​


 الرب يكون معك جوجو...


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> نفسي ارخم عليكي واخلي يومك غير جميل... :a63:
> 
> هههههه...


 

ههههههههههه ولا تعرف 

هش يلا :ranting:


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك اخى كرستيان


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا الك يا دونا
ربنا يخليكي يارب


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى فى كانز كولا 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي تتغير حاجات كتيرة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى كل واحد يحس بغيره ويراعى شعوره​


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسي في بطيخة...

ههههههههههه...


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي ارتاح من هموم كتيرة ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *نفسي ارتاح من هموم كتيرة ​*


تاكلي معي بطيخ ترتاحي...

هههههههه...

اختي ريد روز كل مشكلة وليها حل بس ما نستبق الزمن... كل شيء مع الوقت يزول...

ربنا يكون معك في محنتك...

اضحكي فالابتسامة تمحي الحزن حتى ولو كانت ابتسامة كاذبة... فهي تعطي الامل...


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *نفسي ارتاح من هموم كتيرة ​*



*الق على الرب همك وعندما تلقي همك علي الرب فإن الرب لن يُزيلها فقط بل سيفعل ما هو أفضل بكثير سوف يعولك (ألق علي الرب همك فهو يعولك) *


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> تاكلي معي بطيخ ترتاحي...
> 
> هههههههه...
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه 
ربنا يخليك يا غااااااااااااالي 
دايما بتخفف عني و بتخليني اضحك و انا بقرأ بكلماتك العذبة 

بجد انت انسان رائع يا كريستيان 
ربنا يحفظك و يخليك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الق على الرب همك وعندما تلقي همك علي الرب فإن الرب لن يُزيلها فقط بل سيفعل ما هو أفضل بكثير سوف يعولك (ألق علي الرب همك فهو يعولك) *



*يا رب يا دونا :smil13:
مررررررررسي ليكي يا اطيب و ارق اخت عرفتها 
سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسي المح خيالك يا قلبي... وهيدا بيكفي...


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *يا رب يا دونا :smil13:
> مررررررررسي ليكي يا اطيب و ارق اخت عرفتها
> سلام المسيح معك ​*



*ربنا يعلم انا كمان بحبك اد ايه
صلواتى ليكى ربنا يزيح عنك اى هم ويزرع فرحه وسلامه فى قلبك لانك غاليه اوووى عنده :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## qwyui (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى الرب ينجى بيتى من اجناد الشر ويحافظ على اولادى وشكرا


----------



## nerooo_jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسى اليوم يعدى على خير  من غير اى مشاكل او عقبات

فكرة جميلة اوى يا كوكوووو


*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسي يكون في صداقة حقيقية


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

_*حياه جديدة*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى عقلى يرتاح


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى ايدى تخف علشان وجعانى اوى ​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الف سلامه عليك يا كوكو


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلامة ايدك يا كوكو​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسى الاكل اللى فى الفرن يستوى بسرعه علشان تعبت من مشوارى من هنا للمطبخ كل شويه هههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

طيب انا جايه اكل بقي هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الف سلامه عليك يا كوكو



الله يسلمك يا روزى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *سلامة ايدك يا كوكو​*


ميرسى يا دونا
الله يسلمك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> طيب انا جايه اكل بقي هههههههههه



*مش لما ينوى يستوى الاول ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نفسى الاكل اللى فى الفرن يستوى بسرعه علشان تعبت من مشوارى من هنا للمطبخ كل شويه هههههههه*


 
ههههههههههه
اه ياريت بسرعه علشان جعان :mus13:​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مش لما ينوى يستوى الاول ​*


 

هههههههه لالالالالالالا مليش دعوه بقي

لازم يستوي هههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

فون  جديد  
وبسرعة


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*



نفسى الاكل اللى فى الفرن يستوى بسرعه علشان تعبت من مشوارى من هنا للمطبخ كل شويه هههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


يادوبك عقبال ما اجيللك اكل معاكوا هههههههههه​​​​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> فون جديد
> وبسرعة


 
ههههههههه ايه التوافق ده

موبايلى خرف على الاخر


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى اهاااااجر


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه ايه التوافق ده
> 
> موبايلى خرف على الاخر


 ياريته واحد يا  تاسونى 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> ياريته واحد يا تاسونى


 
ايه كل موبايلاتك خرفت مرة واحدة ههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه كل موبايلاتك خرفت مرة واحدة ههههههههه​


 :mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:
يس  اظاهر فيروس وانتشر
هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> :mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:
> يس اظاهر فيروس وانتشر
> هههههههههههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههه وعدوا بعض​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

حصل    ومش لاقين العلاج


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> نفسى ايدى تخف علشان وجعانى اوى ​


 
*سلامتك يا كوكو*

*انشاء الله تخف بسرعة*

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى اكل علشان جعان ​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> نفسى اكل علشان جعان


 
*كلنا معزومين انهاردة عند دونا*
*على الاكل اللى مستواش ههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *سلامتك يا كوكو*​
> 
> *انشاء الله تخف بسرعة*​


 
الله يسلمك يا تاسونى
سورى مش اخدت بالى 
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *كلنا معزومين انهاردة عند دونا*​
> 
> *على الاكل اللى مستواش ههههههههههه*​


 
اوك تمام 
فين الاكل يا دونا هههههههههههههه​
علشان عندى مشوار كمان شويه :giveup:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي البرد  اللي عندي يروح
ميرسي ع الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اه ياريت بسرعه علشان جعان :mus13:​



*لالالا انت ايدك بتوجعك وانا اخاف عليك من المشوار :smile01*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه لالالالالالالا مليش دعوه بقي
> 
> لازم يستوي هههههههههه



*شكله قرب يا روزايتى :bud:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> الله يسلمك يا تاسونى
> سورى مش اخدت بالى
> ميرسى ليكى


 
*ولا يهمك*​ 


> اوك تمام
> فين الاكل يا دونا
> هههههههههههههه​
> علشان عندى مشوار كمان شويه :giveup:


 
*دونا اهى فى الموضوع وهتقولنا الاكل استوى ولا لاء*
*هههههههههههههه*​​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> يادوبك عقبال ما اجيللك اكل معاكوا هههههههههه​​​​*​



*فكرونى احذف الموضوع ده واقع عليا بالخساره :thnk0001:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لالالا انت ايدك بتوجعك وانا اخاف عليك من المشوار :smile01*


 

امممممممم 
بس انا جعان ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فكرونى احذف الموضوع ده واقع عليا بالخساره :thnk0001:*


 
stop 
انهى موضوع وانا مالى انا 
ماليش دعوه عايز موضوعى :giveup:​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *فكرونى احذف الموضوع ده واقع عليا بالخساره :thnk0001:*


دونا ممكن  تزودى الخسارة واحد ؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *كلنا معزومين انهاردة عند دونا*
> *على الاكل اللى مستواش ههههههههههه*​



*شوووف البت :act23:
خلاص هقفل عليه واكمل سواه الاسبوع الجاى 
حد معاه بقى رقم بيتزا هت هههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اوك تمام
> فين الاكل يا دونا هههههههههههههه​
> علشان عندى مشوار كمان شويه :giveup:​



*لا روح مشوارك انت يا كوكو 
انا خايفه عليك لحسن تتأخر :59:*


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نفسي البرد اللي عندي يروح*
> *ميرسي ع الموضوع الجميل*


 

الف سلامه عليكي يا حبي

ربنا يمد ايده وتخفي بسرعه


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*



فكرونى احذف الموضوع ده واقع عليا بالخساره :thnk0001:

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههههه الموضوع مثبت فى مخنا خلاص​​​​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ولا يهمك*​
> 
> 
> *دونا اهى فى الموضوع وهتقولنا الاكل استوى ولا لاء*
> *هههههههههههههه*​​​​



*قلت وخلاص
ايااااك حد يقرب من فرن مطبخى :act19:*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*



شوووف البت :act23:
خلاص هقفل عليه واكمل سواه الاسبوع الجاى 
حد معاه بقى رقم بيتزا هت هههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
خلاص ماشى اعزميبنا على بيتزا هت انهاردة

والاسبوع الجاى تكونى كملتى سواهه ومعزومين عندك الاسبوع الجاى بردو

ههههههههههههههه لا مفررررر​​​​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> امممممممم
> بس انا جعان ​



*ما هو انت لازم تعمل دايت علشان ايدك تخف 
علاجك صوم انقطاعى لمدة يومين وابتدى من دلوقتى وخليك جعان ههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> stop
> انهى موضوع وانا مالى انا
> ماليش دعوه عايز موضوعى :giveup:​



*طيب يلا هش العيال دى من هنا والا :boxing:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*



قلت وخلاص
ايااااك حد يقرب من فرن مطبخى :act19:

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مش مهم الفرن المهم اللى جواه ههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> دونا ممكن  تزودى الخسارة واحد ؟؟



*يعنى هى جت عليك يا جون شكل الاكل كله كده طاااااااار خلاص *


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ما هو انت لازم تعمل دايت علشان ايدك تخف *
> *علاجك صوم انقطاعى لمدة يومين وابتدى من دلوقتى وخليك جعان ههههههه*


 

 تفتكرى الدايت مفيد 
حاضر اكل دلوقتى بس وبعدين افكر فى موضوع الدايت :thnk0001:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههههه الموضوع مثبت فى مخنا خلاص​​​​*​



*يلا يا بت تووووبى وقوليلى نسيت خلاص ومش هفكر الافكار الوحشه دى تانى :act23:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب يلا هش العيال دى من هنا والا :boxing:​*


 
احم احم 
طيب اطير انا بقى :t39:
هههههههههههه ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> خلاص ماشى اعزميبنا على بيتزا هت انهاردة
> 
> ...



*شكل فى ناس هى اللى ناويه يستوى خضارها مش الاكل :smile01 

ثم انا سمعت ان بيتزا هت اتلغت من مصر خلاص *


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> احم احم
> 
> طيب اطير انا بقى :t39:
> 
> هههههههههههه ​


 

هههههههههه ليه الاخ حمامه زاجله ههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ليه الاخ حمامه زاجله ههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههههههه
كان مشروع حماحه زاجله
 وفشل الحمد لله :smile01
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> كان مشروع حماحه زاجله
> وفشل الحمد لله :smile01
> ...


 

ههههههههه طيب خلاص هندخل الموضوع ده ومعانا القمح ههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> مش مهم الفرن المهم اللى جواه ههههههههههه*



*جواه نااااااار بتلسع اى حد غريب يقرب :mus25:
يلا بقى خافى على نفسك *


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه طيب خلاص هندخل الموضوع ده ومعانا القمح ههههههههههه




 تمام كده هوفر موضوع القمح :t39:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

هووووووووووس 
الاكل اللى عند دونا اتاكل خلاص ​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> تمام كده هوفر موضوع القمح :t39:​


 
ههههههههه اممممممممم طيب يلا حمام طير احسن ندبحك ونكلك مع عزومه دونا هههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> تفتكرى الدايت مفيد
> حاضر اكل دلوقتى بس وبعدين افكر فى موضوع الدايت :thnk0001:​



*خلاص عندك حق
كل واكلنا معاك بقى هههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *خلاص عندك حق*
> *كل واكلنا معاك بقى هههههههه*


 

هههههههههه حلوه يا دونا

بس احنا اللي هناكله

عشان هو الحمام كله هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه اممممممممم طيب يلا حمام طير احسن ندبحك ونكلك مع عزومه دونا هههههههههههه



تمام 
الحق اطير انا قبل ما ادبح :thnk0001:​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> تمام
> 
> الحق اطير انا قبل ما ادبح :thnk0001:​


 

ههههههههه طيب والنبي قبل ماتمشي عايزين اربعه جوز حمام عشان ناكل ههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص عندك حق*
> *كل واكلنا معاك بقى هههههههه*



لالالالالالالا
انا بقول ننسى موضوع الاكل ده ​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*



يلا يا بت تووووبى وقوليلى نسيت خلاص ومش هفكر الافكار الوحشه دى تانى :act23:

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه

هكتب موضوع دلوقتى فى قسم الشهادات ​​​​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> *شكل فى ناس هى اللى ناويه يستوى خضارها مش الاكل :smile01
> 
> ثم انا سمعت ان بيتزا هت اتلغت من مصر خلاص *


 
ههههههههه يارب استوى وابقى لونى احمر

(للهم ما احفظنا ) ههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه طيب والنبي قبل ماتمشي عايزين اربعه جوز حمام عشان ناكل ههههههه


 
ههههههههه
وعندك اربعه جوز حمام عند الحاج روزى :mus13:​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> 
> وعندك اربعه جوز حمام عند الحاج روزى :mus13:​


 

هههههههههه تشكر يا زووووووووووووووق:59:


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> احم احم
> طيب اطير انا بقى :t39:
> هههههههههههه ​



*يا بخيل يا كوكو كل ده علشان مش تعزمنا على الغدا هههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*



جواه نااااااار بتلسع اى حد غريب يقرب :mus25:
يلا بقى خافى على نفسك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههه  اللى بيخاف يطلع برة*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه تشكر يا زووووووووووووووق:59:



 عفوا اى خدعه ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هووووووووووس
> الاكل اللى عند دونا اتاكل خلاص ​



*وموضوعك باظ كماااااااان هييييييييييه :bud:*


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

وفي النهايه صاموا الجميع عن الطعام لمده سنه

رفعت الجالسه ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا بخيل يا كوكو كل ده علشان مش تعزمنا على الغدا هههههه*


 

ههههههههه
تعرفى عنى كده 
طيب 
هات يابنى غدا لاحلى ناس هنا 






​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه اممممممممم طيب يلا حمام طير احسن ندبحك ونكلك مع عزومه دونا هههههههههههه



*اخر 3 كلمات دول للحذف يا روز ايه انتى لحسن اكمل بيكى وجبة الحمام :act23:*


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخر 3 كلمات دول للحذف يا روز ايه انتى لحسن اكمل بيكى وجبة الحمام :act23:*


 

ههههههههه اي اي يا دماغي

ليه اهاااااااااا انا روز صح هههههههههه

لالالالالالا انا مش للاكل انا للتصدير فقط ههههههههههه:giveup:


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه حلوه يا دونا
> 
> بس احنا اللي هناكله
> 
> عشان هو الحمام كله هههههههههههه



*لا بالهنا والشفا عليكى انتى انا اكلى قرب يستوى ههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *لا بالهنا والشفا عليكى انتى انا اكلى قرب يستوى ههههههه*


 

ههههههههه بألف هنا يا قمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> انا بقول ننسى موضوع الاكل ده ​



*مش قلنا كده من الاول قلتوا لا :act23:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههه
> 
> هكتب موضوع دلوقتى فى قسم الشهادات ​​​​*​



*ههههههههه ايوووون  كده شطوره وبتسمعى الكلام :new8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه يارب استوى وابقى لونى احمر
> 
> (للهم ما احفظنا ) ههههههههههه​



*يلهووووووى وقدرتى تنطقيها 
للاسف هتوحشينا هههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههه  اللى بيخاف يطلع برة*



*هتوحشينا هتوحشينا بجد مفيش كلام :new8: 
يلا يا ولاد نذوق كوينا ونحط لاسمها فيونكايه هتبقى عسسسسسسسسل *


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وفي النهايه صاموا الجميع عن الطعام لمده سنه
> 
> رفعت الجالسه ههههههههههه



*وهو المطلوب اثباته :giveup:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> *يلهووووووى وقدرتى تنطقيها
> للاسف هتوحشينا هههههههههه*


 
هههههههههههه مش عارفة ازاى قدرت انطقها​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*



هتوحشينا هتوحشينا بجد مفيش كلام :new8: 
يلا يا ولاد نذوق كوينا ونحط لاسمها فيونكايه هتبقى عسسسسسسسسل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههه اه عرفاها الى فى نص الاسم دى

جميلة جداااااااااااا​​​​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههه
> تعرفى عنى كده
> طيب
> هات يابنى غدا لاحلى ناس هنا
> ...




*بتفدى نفسك يا لئيم 
لا بقى احنا عاوزين حمام ههههههههههه
حد يعرف هو الموضوع ده  كان بيتكلم عن ايه :thnk0001:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه اي اي يا دماغي
> 
> ليه اهاااااااااا انا روز صح هههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالا انا مش للاكل انا للتصدير فقط ههههههههههه:giveup:



*يا ووووووووووحشه مستخسراكى فينا :act19:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه بألف هنا يا قمر



*اله يهنيكى يا روزايتى يا قمررر
حدش شاااف كوكو شكله قام ينتحر من غلبنا 
بوظناله موضوعه يا حرام :smile01*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه مش عارفة ازاى قدرت انطقها​



*يلا بقى المسامح دونا 
انتى برضه حبيبتى  :new8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههه اه عرفاها الى فى نص الاسم دى
> 
> جميلة جداااااااااااا​​​​*​



*عاجباكى بجد :thnk0001:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> *يلا بقى المسامح دونا
> انتى برضه حبيبتى :new8:*


 
انتى اللى حبيبتى يا قمراااية​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

> عاجباكى بجد :thnk0001:​


 
اه جدا ههههههههههه​


----------



## sparrow (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي ضافر رجلي يطلع بقي 
لانه مخلوع بقاله كدة اسبوعين 
وانا تعبت من غير ضافر هههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> *نفسي ضافر رجلي يطلع بقي *
> *لانه مخلوع بقاله كدة اسبوعين *
> *وانا تعبت من غير ضافر هههههههههه*


 
ههههههه الف سلامه عليكي يا روح قلبي


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> *نفسي ضافر رجلي يطلع بقي *
> *لانه مخلوع بقاله كدة اسبوعين *
> *وانا تعبت من غير ضافر هههههههههه*


 ربنا يجيبه بالسلامه  ​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا يجيبه بالسلامه ​


 

ههههههههه ليه هو راح يحج ههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## sparrow (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههه الف سلامه عليكي يا روح قلبي



الله يسلمك يا جميل 
ربنا يخليكي ليا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى ارتمى فى حضن يسوع المسيح


----------



## sparrow (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا يجيبه بالسلامه  ​



ههههههههههه قصدك ربنا يطلعه بالسلامة هجيبه من فين بس


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ليه هو نزل  فين فى الجو البرد  دا
يا حرام   هيجيله برد كدا
ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ليه هو نزل فين فى الجو البرد دا​
> يا حرام هيجيله برد كدا
> 
> ههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههه :act23:


----------



## sparrow (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه ليه هو راح يحج ههههههههههه:act23:



هههههههههه لاء يا روزي راح عمره


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه ليه هو راح يحج ههههههههههه:act23:


 ههههههههههههه
لا  نزل يجيب حاجة :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> لا نزل يجيب حاجة :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


 

ههههههههه اهاااااااا راح يجبلي شيكولاته وانت لالالالالالالالا :mus13:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه اهاااااااا راح يجبلي شيكولاته وانت لالالالالالالالا :mus13:


 :mus13::mus13::mus13:سيكولاته  مبحبهاش
هيجبلى مولتوووووو
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :mus13::mus13::mus13:سيكولاته مبحبهاش
> هيجبلى مولتوووووو
> 
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


 
لالالالالالالالالا بقي

هيجبلي انت وانت لالالالالالالالالالالا 

بس هه ههههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*مين جاب سيرة مولتووووووووووو هنا*


----------



## sparrow (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ليه هو نزل  فين فى الجو البرد  دا
> يا حرام   هيجيله برد كدا
> ههههههههههه​


\

نتريق نتريق 
ماشي


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مين جاب سيرة مولتووووووووووو هنا*


 

ههههههههه الواد جون وعايز ياكله لوحده
يا مفجوع ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *مين جاب سيرة مولتووووووووووو هنا*


 :mus13::mus13::mus13:  المولوتو عندنا
بادرو  بانتشار  كلمة مولتوووووو مش عايزين  سيكولاته:act23::act23: ​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالا بقي
> 
> هيجبلي انت وانت لالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> بس هه ههههههههههههه:act23:


مش انتى  مش بتحبى المولوت  استنى لما يجيب شيكولاته  وهنبقى نفكر نديليك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه الواد جون وعايز ياكله لوحده
> يا مفجوع ههههههههه


انا عيونى لروز  ملكيش  دعوة انتى يا بتاعت  الشيكولاته
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:a63::a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مش انتى مش بتحبى المولوت استنى لما يجيب شيكولاته وهنبقى نفكر نديليك ​


 

وااااااااااااااااء

هذا ظلم

انا هعمل اضراب هههههههههههه:thnk0001:


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> انا عيونى لروز ملكيش دعوة انتى يا بتاعت الشيكولاته
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:a63::a63::a63::a63:​


 

اممممممممممممم

طيب هنزل فيك ضرب 

بس هه هههههههههه:act23::act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وااااااااااااااااء
> 
> هذا ظلم
> 
> انا هعمل اضراب هههههههههههه:thnk0001:


لو بالشيكولاته  هاتى حته
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:a63::a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> لو بالشيكولاته هاتى حته
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:a63::a63::a63::a63:​


 

هديك في وشك يا كوبه هههههههههه:act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممممممم
> 
> طيب هنزل فيك ضرب
> 
> بس هه هههههههههه:act23::act23:


مس  مهم مس  هاديكى  حاكة 
:t30::t30::t30::t30:
وبعدين  دى حتى روز حبيبتيك
تبيعيها علشان واحدة مولتو :gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هديك في وشك يا كوبه هههههههههه:act23:


 كوبه تانى يا زوزااااااااااااا:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> كوبه تانى يا زوزااااااااااااا:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


 

ههههههههه اه وتالت وعاشر

احول براحتك بقي ههههههههههههه:59:


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اشتقت ليكم...


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> اشتقت ليكم...


 

اهلا اهلا كنت فين يا باشا

اعترف ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه اه وتالت وعاشر
> 
> احول براحتك بقي ههههههههههههه:59:


انت اللى جنيت على نفسك يا  نصة :act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> اشتقت ليكم...


منووووووووووور يا عسل


----------



## just member (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى اليوم انام احلم واحلم
بقالى زمن مو حملت...


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي اشوفك ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اسمع  صوتك


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي المح خيالك بس من بعيد ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *نفسي المح خيالك بس من بعيد ​*


هههههههه...

ليه بتخافي منه؟؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نظرة الى عيونك تكفى لاعيش باقى حياتى وحيد بدون اى احساس اخر


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> هههههههه...
> 
> ليه بتخافي منه؟؟؟


*
 ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسى اشوف خالى ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسي اقول ميرسي لكل من شعر بأنني غير مرتاح...

واقول انني في افضل حال الآن...


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> نفسي اقول ميرسي لكل من شعر بأنني غير مرتاح...
> 
> واقول انني في افضل حال الآن...


*
نشكر ربنا انك افضل :new8:
ربنا يكون معاك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *نشكر ربنا انك افضل :new8:*
> 
> *ربنا يكون معاك *​


ميرسي تقبريني كلك ذوق...

لما اصل الى افريقيا سأعمل جاهدا للعودة لما كنت عليه سابقا...

كنت مرتاح البال لأنني كنت خاضعا لعقلي...

سأعطيه تفويضا كاملا للعمل... وسيعود كريستيان للمنتدى كما كان سابقا...

انا شغلت بالكم معي سامحوني ويا رب سامح اللي كان السبب...

ربنا يكون معك اختي الغالية...


----------



## mero_engel (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسي ارتاح من التفكير


----------



## happy angel (31 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> نفسي ارتاح من التفكير



*مش هينفع لازم تفكرى كتيررررر ياحبيبتى *​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ارحموني...


----------



## johna&jesus (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اصلى  نفسى اصلى بجد


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ارحموني...


ربنا معاك ويدبر امورك اخي العزيز


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *مش هينفع لازم تفكرى كتيررررر ياحبيبتى *​


صدقني ساعات التفكير بيتعب ياهابي
اذكريني في صلاتك ياغاليه


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اصلى  نفسى اصلى بجد


ربنا يديك الوقفه اللي بجد 
ويبعد عنك حروب ابليس


----------



## tasoni queena (1 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى ارتاح


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ربنا معاك ويدبر امورك اخي العزيز


ميرسي الك يا غالية...

ربنا يكون معك...

ده انا اتبهدلت...


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نفسى ارتاح


 ربنا يقويكي يا غالية...


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارف!!!


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مش عارف!!!


 

طيب لما تعرف قولنا هههههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> طيب لما تعرف قولنا هههههههههههههههه:smil12:


 عرفت...:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> عرفت...:beee:


 

هههههههههه احمدك يارب

عوف هييييييييييييييييييه

عرفت ايه بقي هههههههههههه:ranting:


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه احمدك يارب
> 
> عوف هييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> عرفت ايه بقي هههههههههههه:ranting:


نفسي اشوف مين الكتكوتة اللي بتسأل!!!

ههههههههههه...:dntknw:


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> نفسي اشوف مين الكتكوتة اللي بتسأل!!!
> 
> ههههههههههه...:dntknw:


 

ههههههههههه مش اناااااااااا اكيد :yaka:


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى فى ايه !!! 
نفسك فى ايه يا كوكو 
نفسى نرجع بيتنا التانى علشان ارتاح​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه مش اناااااااااا اكيد :yaka:


بكل صراحة...





























*انت... *


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

يادي الاحراج ياربي ههههههههه

انا بقول اهش من هنا احسن هههههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> يادي الاحراج ياربي ههههههههه
> 
> انا بقول اهش من هنا احسن هههههههههههههه


وعاملة نفسك قوية في الاذاعة؟؟؟

هههههههههه...

هي القوة هنا يا باشا...:spor24:

هههههههههههههه...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> وعاملة نفسك قوية في الاذاعة؟؟؟
> 
> هههههههههه...
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه انا مش قوية انا روزي يا عمووووو ههههههههه:ranting:


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه انا مش قوية انا روزي يا عمووووو ههههههههه:ranting:


 مانا عارف...

الله!!! هو اسمك يتنسي؟؟؟:beee:

بس انت تنسبين القوة لنفسك في الاذاعة...:spor24:

هههههههههه...

القوة صفة مش اسم يا روزي...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مانا عارف...
> 
> الله!!! هو اسمك يتنسي؟؟؟:beee:
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههه ماشي يا سيدي

نعديها هههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى فى حاجات كتيرة
اولا اقوم من على الكمبيوتر واروح اذاكر وده مش حيحصل
ونفسى انزل افتقاد 
ونفسى اعمل حاجة جديدة بس اية هى مش عارفة


*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *نفسى فى حاجات كتيرة*​
> *اولا اقوم من على الكمبيوتر واروح اذاكر وده مش حيحصل*
> *ونفسى انزل افتقاد *
> *ونفسى اعمل حاجة جديدة بس اية هى مش عارفة*​


 

وانا وانا هههههههههه

خوديني معاكي مليس دحوه ههههههههههههههه:smil13:


----------



## ICE IDG (1 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى بجد فى لقاء مستنياة اوى
حتى لو يكون اخر حاجة


----------



## Rosetta (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي بقطعة جاتو  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *نفسي بقطعة جاتو  ​*


 احلى قطعة كاتو لأطيب بنوت...

بس آسف اكلت قطعة زغيرة...:new2:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> احلى قطعة كاتو لأطيب بنوت...
> 
> بس آسف اكلت قطعة زغيرة...:new2:



ياريتك جيبتها شيكولاته
كنت اخدتها منكوا ههههههههههه​


----------



## ICE IDG (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يا سيدى يا سيدى

هاتو حتة


----------



## Rosetta (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> احلى قطعة كاتو لأطيب بنوت...
> 
> بس آسف اكلت قطعة زغيرة...:new2:


*يم يم يم 
يا ريتك جبتها على نكهة الفراولة 
بس خلاص هاخدها 

مررررررررررسي كريستيان :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 نوفمبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ياريتك جيبتها شيكولاته
> كنت اخدتها منكوا ههههههههههه​



*احلى كيكة شوكولا لكوكي الحلووووووة ​*

*يا مصيبة انا هموت من المناظر دي يا جماعة :t33:​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> يا سيدى يا سيدى
> 
> هاتو حتة



*و احلى حتة جاتووووووو ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *احلى كيكة شوكولا لكوكي الحلووووووة *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههههه...

فجعانة...

انت بتعطيها مش من قلبك..

ههههههههه...


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *يم يم يم *
> *يا ريتك جبتها على نكهة الفراولة *
> *بس خلاص هاخدها *​
> 
> *مررررررررررسي كريستيان :love_mailbox:*​


انت مش شايفة الفراولة جنبها؟؟؟


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *احلى كيكة شوكولا لكوكي الحلووووووة ​*
> 
> *يا مصيبة انا هموت من المناظر دي يا جماعة :t33:​*



ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى ياعسل​


----------



## Rosetta (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انت مش شايفة الفراولة جنبها؟؟؟



*هههههه
لا دي مش فراولة 
بعدين انا كنت بدي الكيكة على فراولة متل كده ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *هههههه*
> *لا دي مش فراولة *
> *بعدين انا كنت بدي الكيكة على فراولة متل كده *​


 طيب يا ستي...

مش هنخلص غنج اليوم...

اتفضلي...











*صحة يا رب...*


----------



## Rosetta (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> طيب يا ستي...
> 
> مش هنخلص غنج اليوم...
> 
> ...



*يا سلااااااااااااااااااام :ura1:
شو حلووووووووووووين 

مررررررررررسي كريستيان و مش رح طعميك :smil12:
هدول كلهن الي 
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

وانا وانا


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *يا سلااااااااااااااااااام :ura1:*
> *شو حلووووووووووووين *​
> *مررررررررررسي كريستيان و مش رح طعميك :smil12:*
> *هدول كلهن الي *
> ...


ولو...

اترك البيت في الليل واروح الباتيسري اجيب كاتو وما تطعميني؟؟؟

فجعانة...


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه





روزي86 قال:


> وانا وانا


انت ايه يا بنوتة؟؟؟


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> وانا وانا









صحة يا روزي...


----------



## روزي86 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> صحة يا روزي...


 
ميرسي يا جوووووووووووووو

هاكلها لما اروح البيت بقي

عشان مروحه دلوقتي

صلولي بقي 

واااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا جوووووووووووووو
> 
> هاكلها لما اروح البيت بقي
> 
> ...


ربنا يكون معك يا قمر...


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى انام *​


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي بـ hot chocolate ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *نفسي بـ hot chocolate ​*


 اتفضلي يا ست...

ناس ما بتشبع...


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> اتفضلي يا ست...
> 
> ناس ما بتشبع...


*
يم يم يم 
ههههههههههههه
ما احسنك يا كريستان كل ما يجي ع بالي شي بلاقيك اول واحد جايبه ليا :new8:

طيب تفضل اشرب معي ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *يم يم يم *
> *ههههههههههههه*​


 مبسوطة؟؟؟


> *ما احسنك يا كريستان كل ما يجي ع بالي شي بلاقيك اول واحد جايبه ليا :new8:*​
> 
> ​


​صدفة تصدقي؟؟؟


> *طيب تفضل اشرب معي*


اخاف...


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مبسوطة؟؟؟
> [/center]
> صدفة تصدقي؟؟؟
> 
> اخاف...



*ايه ماشي الحال و صدفة جميلة 
و لييييييييه خايف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *ايه ماشي الحال و صدفة جميلة *
> 
> *و لييييييييه خايف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


خايف اشربهم تطلعي بعدين بدون Hot Chocolate


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> خايف اشربهم تطلعي بعدين بدون hot chocolate


*
ههههههههه
لا كل واحد ليه حصة لوحده ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *لا كل واحد ليه حصة لوحده *​


ما خلاص انت شربتي الكباية ولا كأنك عزمتي حد...

انو هلأ بدك تقنعيني انك منتظرة اوصل واشرب معك؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ما خلاص انت شربتي الكباية ولا كأنك عزمتي حد...
> 
> انو هلأ بدك تقنعيني انك منتظرة اوصل واشرب معك؟؟؟



*لا انا ما شربت شي 
بستنى بحضرتك توصل 
بس الهيئة بتدلل :thnk0001:
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *لا انا ما شربت شي *
> *بستنى بحضرتك توصل *
> *بس الهيئة بتدلل :thnk0001:*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*​


ما بسمحلك...

انا بتدلل فقط على الماما...:love45:

تقبرني شو بحبا... :new8:


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ما بسمحلك...
> 
> انا بتدلل فقط على الماما...:love45:
> 
> تقبرني شو بحبا... :new8:



*ربنا يخليكوا لبعض  ​*


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ايه التورت الجامده دي يا جماعه 
جوعتوني 

نفسي ارتاح شويه من الحزن


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ايه التورت الجامده دي يا جماعه
> جوعتوني
> 
> نفسي ارتاح شويه من الحزن


ربنا يكون معك ويفرح قلبك يا غالية...


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي الكل يكون في حب وتسامح


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش عارفة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي ارتاح يوم*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي الكل يعيش بمحبة وسلام


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ربنا يكون معك ويفرح قلبك يا غالية...


ميرسي  يا كرستين بجد  علي محبتك وشعورك الطيب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى اعرف انسى اللى فات​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى اعرف انسى اللى فات​*


*انسي وخد البنسة:fun_lol:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اكل بقي

بس الاكل لسه بيتعمل

واااااااااااااااء


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اكل بقي
> 
> بس الاكل لسه بيتعمل
> 
> واااااااااااااااء


*يبقا العشا عند روزي:mus13:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انسي وخد البنسة:fun_lol:*​




*يااااااااااريت يا روكا​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يبقا العشا عند روزي:mus13:*​


 

تعااااااالي يا حبي

تنوريني:bud:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تعااااااالي يا حبي
> 
> تنوريني:bud:


*باللوجو ده؟؟*
*ده كده هتاكليني:shutup22:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي كل حاجه ترجع زي ماكانت*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى يكون يوم جميل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي ارتاح*


----------



## just member (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بدى ارتاح ولو لحتى فترة قليلة


----------



## govany shenoda (3 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اخف من البرد


----------



## Rosetta (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اشوف ناس مشتاقة ليهم كتيييييييير​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اطمن علي اللي بحبهم


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اشوفك


----------



## missorang2006 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

:'( ........................


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اشوف حبيبى ​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

انااااااااااااااااااااااام...

ما نمت مبارح...

وبعدك ما اخلص نوم اروح...

وانااااااااااااااااااااااام...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*كان نفسي .........*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كان نفسي .........*​


ليكي انا فضولي كتير نفسك في ايه...

ما بنام الليلة...

قولي انطقي يا بت...:smil8:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي ارتاح من التفكير *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ليكي انا فضولي كتير نفسك في ايه...
> 
> ما بنام الليلة...
> 
> قولي انطقي يا بت...:smil8:


*ايه ده مناخيرك ليه كده*
*يا لهوي علي دي ناس*
*طب مش هقول:t30:*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي تتحل كل المشاكل*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه ده مناخيرك ليه كده*
> 
> *يا لهوي علي دي ناس*
> *طب مش هقول:t30:*​


يا روكا انا هزعل...:heat:

ما تحرقيني قولي نفسك في ايه!!!:smil8:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا روكا انا هزعل...:heat:
> 
> ما تحرقيني قولي نفسك في ايه!!!:smil8:


*نو ربنا مايجيب زعل*
*نو برضه مش هقولك:t30:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو ربنا مايجيب زعل*
> 
> *نو برضه مش هقولك:t30:*​


يا بت انا دماغي جزمة...:t30:

اقسم بالنبي اروح اكسر النت على دماغ عدوك ودماغ اللي خلفوه...30: 

انا قلت هتقولي يعني هتقولي...

يلا منتظر...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *نفسي تتحل كل المشاكل*​



*ربنا معاكي يا كاتي
وانشاء الله يحل كل مشاكلك
ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا بت انا دماغي جزمة...:t30:
> 
> اقسم بالنبي اروح اكسر النت على دماغ عدوك ودماغ اللي خلفوه...30:
> 
> ...


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا:t30:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا:t30:*​


 ماشي...

بس هاعرف...:a63:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ماشي...
> 
> بس هاعرف...:a63:


*:t9:لاااااااااااااااااااااااا:t30:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى تخلص
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*كان نفسي يكون مبسوط*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كان نفسي يكون مبسوط*​


مش قلتلك هتقولي لوحدك...:t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> مش قلتلك هتقولي لوحدك...:t30:


*ماهو ده غير ده:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اكون لوحدى شويتين
​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ماهو ده غير ده:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:*​


 قوية يا بت...

هههههههههه...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> قوية يا بت...
> 
> هههههههههه...


*برااااااااااااحتي:t30:*​


----------



## just member (5 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى بنوم هادى ها اليوم


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اكلمك انهارده​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي انااااااااااام لاني مش قادره ههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي انااااااااااام لاني مش قادره ههههههههههه


هو حد ماسكك يعني!!!


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اكل دلوقتى ​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> هو حد ماسكك يعني!!!


 

هههههههههه اصلي في الشغل يبقي هنام ازاي هههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اشوف يسوع ​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اكل مصاصه ههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اكل مصاصه ههههههههههههه



*ليه حضرتك رجعتي مرحلة الطفولة امتى 
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

ده انا علي طول كده

يلا هاتي بقي مصاصه بقي هههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ده انا علي طول كده
> 
> يلا هاتي بقي مصاصه بقي هههههههههه


*ههههههه
لا انا كبرت على الحاجات دي 
بس احيانا بيجي على بالي سيريلاك :smil13:

بس انا طموحي اعلى قال مصاصة قال هههههههههههه
​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههه

بت انتي

هاتي مصاصه قولت

عشان لو مش جبتيلي هجيب ومش هديكي بقي

بس هه هههههه


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> بت انتي
> 
> ...


*طيب خلاص هديكي مصاصة بس انا حجزت الحمرة ههههههههه و خدي الباقي ليكي :t33:







​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى اكل كبدة*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب خلاص هديكي مصاصة بس انا حجزت الحمرة ههههههههه و خدي الباقي ليكي :t33:*​
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه هييييييييييه

ميرسي يا حبي

بس هاتي حته من الاحمره دي

ادوقها ههههههههههههه:smil13:


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *نفسى اكل كبدة*​


 

اممممممممم طيب يلا تعالي واعزمك انا علي كبده ههههههههههه


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممم طيب يلا تعالي واعزمك انا علي كبده ههههههههههه




لا ولية اكلفك ماما شوية وهتجيبلى :yaka:


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> لا ولية اكلفك ماما شوية وهتجيبلى :yaka:


 

ههههههههههه طيب بس بقي عشان جوعتيني ههههههههههههه:a82:


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب بس بقي عشان جوعتيني ههههههههههههه:a82:




هههههههه هبعتلك رغيف واحد بس:beee:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي أناااااااااام​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> هههههههه هبعتلك رغيف واحد بس:beee:


 

ههههههههههه واحد بس

طيب هاتي هو اساسا واحد هيشبعني ههههههههه:spor24:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> طيب هاتي هو اساسا واحد هيشبعني ههههههههه:spor24:




*كل واحد وحجمه  :gy0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *كل واحد وحجمه :gy0000:*​


 

ههههههههههههه

مش هرد يا كوبه انت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> مش هرد يا كوبه انت




*هتردي تقولي ايه يا نصه
:new6::new6:*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هتردي تقولي ايه يا نصه*
> 
> *:new6::new6:*​


 

ههههههههههههههه 

هقول يا كوبه:smil13:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> هقول يا كوبه:smil13:




*اخرك يا نصه
عشان تعرفي
بق وبس :ranting:*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اخرك يا نصه*
> *عشان تعرفي*
> 
> *بق وبس :ranting:*​


 

هع هع هع

لالالالالالالالالالالا انا بق وعين ووش كامل هههههههههههههه:yaka:


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

سامحنى بجد مكنش قصدى


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اروح فى ميعادى من الشغل ​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ولا حاجة...


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ولا حاجة...


 
ههههههههه طيب كويس

في تقدم اهو هههههههههه:smil13:


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى فى شوية ملل اصل الحياة بمبى اووى ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نفسى فى شوية ملل اصل الحياة بمبى اووى ههههههههه


 

هههههههههههههه طيب ممكن شويه لب وهاتي حبه:flowers:


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههه طيب ممكن شويه لب وهاتي حبه:flowers:


 
خدى حبيبتى ميغلاش عليكى

التفائل والامل بالهبل اهووو  هههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> خدى حبيبتى ميغلاش عليكى
> 
> التفائل والامل بالهبل اهووو هههههههههه


:blush2:


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ياسلام لو فنجان قهوه زياده ​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> :blush2:


 
شكلك مش مصدق ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

_نفسى ارسى على بر _​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

عن جد مش عارف...

نفسي في حاجات كتيرة بس مش عارف...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي افهم ليه كل ده*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اليوم يكمل فى هدوء 
مش عايزة مشاااكل خالص
​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

زهقانة اعمل ايه ؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> زهقانة اعمل ايه ؟؟


 

ادخلي ارخم عليكي في الدردشة هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> ادخلي ارخم عليكي في الدردشة هههههههههههه


 
لالا مقولكيش انا فى الرخامة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> زهقانة اعمل ايه ؟؟




*روحي ذاكري كلمتين*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممم نفسي اروح بقي

وااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممم نفسي اروح بقي
> 
> وااااااااااااااااااااء


 يلا باقي 62 دقيقة...:love34:


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

اهاااااااااا هانت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممم نفسي اروح بقي
> 
> وااااااااااااااااااااء




*لسه ساعه ونص يابت
مستعجله ع ايه
بتتعبي قوي يعني*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه صدقني تعبانه بس اهو نشكر ربنا علي كل حال


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الف سلامة الك يا روزى
يارب حالك دايما تكونى بخير


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى عن جد يحصل كل شيئ بتمناة


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> *روحي ذاكري كلمتين*




لا انا ذاكرت المناهج كلها خلصتها خلاص هههههههههه

اعمل ايه تانى ؟؟​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارف بصراحة...


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

_نفسى اسهر  طول اليل مع حبيبى _​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*بجد بجد نفسي دلوقتي تقفل كل المدارس والكليات يااه:cry2:*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *بجد بجد نفسي دلوقتي تقفل كل المدارس والكليات يااه:cry2:*​




ههههههههههههه

انسي يا حبي:2:


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> انسي يا حبي:2:


 


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*يااااااااااااااااه يا روزي*
*سبيني احلم شوية مش عاوزة فوووق*
*اسمع مني يا رب :yaka:*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *يااااااااااااااااه يا روزي*
> *سبيني احلم شوية مش عاوزة فوووق*
> *اسمع مني يا رب :yaka:*​


ههههههههههه  نووووووووو فوقي وانزلي الي ارض الواقع ههههههه:blush2:


----------



## عيسي محمد (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي 


انام كاك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى اسمع صوتة*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

امممممممممممم

نفسي ابطل تفكير


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه نووووووووو فوقي وانزلي الي ارض الواقع ههههههه:blush2:


 

*يا ربي وانت مالك بس :beee:*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*نفسي روزي توافق معايا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *يا ربي وانت مالك بس :beee:*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *نفسي روزي توافق معايا
> ...




هههههههههههه طيب هاتيلي مصاصه وانا اوافق ههههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه طيب هاتيلي مصاصه وانا اوافق ههههههههههه


 

اهي مصاصة وحدة بس!!







خوديهم كلهم ... نيااااااااااااالك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:love34:


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

اممممممممممم

طيب سبيني بقي افكر ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اممممممممممم
> 
> طيب سبيني بقي افكر ههههههههههههههه


 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا احنا متفقناش على كدة ايووووووووووة:dntknw:
هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

طيب يا ستي خلاص وافقت

بس ممكن بكره ارجع في كلامي عشان تجبيلي حاجه حلوه تاني هههههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب يا ستي خلاص وافقت
> 
> بس ممكن بكره ارجع في كلامي عشان تجبيلي حاجه حلوه تاني هههههههههه


 

ولو انت تأمري يا روزي (ايه العلقة السودة ديه بس يا ربي):giveup:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

عشان تعرفي بس ان مفيش حاجه سهله هههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى نفسى نفسى
اكون فى مركب فى المحيط


----------



## tasoni queena (8 نوفمبر 2010)

> *بجد بجد نفسي دلوقتي تقفل كل المدارس والكليات يااه:cry2:*





​كل الناس بتدعى معاكى هههههههههه​


----------



## أهل الليل (8 نوفمبر 2010)

:94:نفسي أشوف يسوع بمنامي....
يا رب :36_22_25:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اخلص الكليه بسرعه ​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى الدكتور يدينى بنج انهاردة قبل ما يحشى ضرسى:smi420:​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل الناس بتدعى معاكى هههههههههه​


 

*وهو ده الكلام:closedeye*
* ههههههههههه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> نفسى الدكتور يدينى بنج انهاردة قبل ما يحشى ضرسى:smi420:​




*الف سلامه عليكي يا نيروو*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي ابطل تفكير وارتاح​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اروح وانام


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارف...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى فى سحلب :08:​


----------



## just member (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جوعان نفسى اكل


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

وانا وانا يا جووووووووووووجووووووووووووو


----------



## johna&jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى انزل اعترف ياااااااااااااااارب


----------



## marmora jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ان ربنا يا يرحمني يا ياخدني​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ان ربنا يا يرحمني يا ياخدني​


 _*ياخديك فى حضنه يشيل منيك  هميك يريحيك ويفرح قلبيك يبركيك *_
_*ويرجعيك  مش تقولى  كدا تانى  احنا بنحبك  *_
_*وبجد  مش تنسى انيك خادمة لرب المجد ها*_
_*متنسيش حاجة  زى دى *_
*ربنا يفرح قلبيك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اتكلم مع حبيبى كتييييير ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي يكون مفيش صداع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي يكون مفيش صداع




*الف سلامه عليكي يا روزي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي ابطل تفكير*


----------



## Rosetta (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش عارفة ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي يكون مفيش صداع


 سلامتك يا روزي...


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *مش عارفة ​*


انا اعرف...


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> سلامتك يا روزي...


 

الله يسلمك يا جميل


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ربي عن جد مش عارف...

حد يساعدني...


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اليوم يعدى تمام  ​


----------



## qwyui (10 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى النهاردة يكون سلام العالم كلة  بدون الم ولتعب لاحد  كانة يوم من ايام السماء ونشكر الرب


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى فى يوم واحد اجازه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي ارتاح


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اكون فى حضن حبيبى يسوع 
​


----------



## ICE IDG (10 نوفمبر 2010)

انا نفسى اتكلم مع مافان واعرفة انى غلطانة
 حقك عليا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى المقابله اللى ماتمتش تتم انهارده ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اعرف ليه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اروح لانى بجد تعبت ​


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اضمك واقبل يدك...


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> نفسي اضمك واقبل يدك...


 

هههههههههه يا سلام يا سلامleasantr


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يا سلام يا سلامleasantr


 مين روزي؟؟؟

ليه غيرتي الصورة الرمزية؟؟؟:a63::a63::a63:


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

رخامه بقي هههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> رخامه بقي هههههههههههه


 الحق على اللي علمني الرخامة بقا...


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

معلش معلش كلنا لها يا جو هههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مالك زعلانة...

الصورة حزينة جدا حطيتيها ليه؟؟؟

هههههههه...


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه براحتي بقي

شكلي هعض حد هههههههههههه تعرفه انت يا جو؟


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه براحتي بقي
> 
> شكلي هعض حد هههههههههههه تعرفه انت يا جو؟


اذا اعرفه يبقى مش انا...

هههه...


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

لا شاطر يا جو

برافو عليك ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مانفسيش فى حاجه ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

لا نفسك تروح بيتكم يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مش باين انى هروح 
تعبت اوى ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههه مش عارفه يا كوكو انت شكلك بايت هنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكلها كده ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

معلش يا كوكو

ربنا يقويك بجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب 
انا خلاص بدأت الخبطت فى الشغل 
ربنا يستر بقى ​


----------



## samirmelio (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*

نفسى احيى كل القائمين على المنتدى الجميل 

  و ايضا كل الاعضاء الاحباء

  ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى اللى فى بالى يحصل ​*


----------



## Twin (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي أنام سعتين ذيادة بس الليلة دية *​


----------



## just member (11 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اشتم رائحة ورود هلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اكلم حبيبى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اعيش*


----------



## just member (12 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي ينتهي هايدا الشيئ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى فى قهوه زياده ​


----------



## روزي86 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههه وانا وانا


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه 
طيب هقولك على حل 
اعملى 2 قهوه ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى يكون يوم جميل  ​


----------



## samirmelio (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*


  و انا كمان نفسى يكون يوم جميل و مبهج 

  و يكون خير على كل الأحباء فى المنتدى و خارجه *​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي حد يرخم عليا...*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشوف ناس بقالهم سنتين غايبين عني...*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*



نفسي حد يرخم عليا...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
غالى والطلب رخيص ههههههههههههه

رخامة وغلاسة كمان*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى تتحل المشكلة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *نفسي حد يرخم عليا...*


 
ههههههههههههه
بس كده 
انت تأمر بس:t33:​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي افطر جوعانة 
ههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى .........


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*



نفسي افطر جوعانة 
ههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههه 

تحبى تفطرى ايه ؟؟​*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *نفسي حد يرخم عليا...*


 ههههه ده طلب غريب ضحكتنى اوى بس متخافش الرخامه مفيش اكتر منها ف البلد هههههه

انا بقى نفسى اكل شوكلاته بالهبل ومحدش يوقفنى ههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

> انا بقى نفسى اكل شوكلاته بالهبل ومحدش يوقفنى ههههه


 
هات حتة هات حتة ههههههههههه

بالهنا والشفا يا قمر

يللا انطلقى محدش هيوقفك​​​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> تحبى تفطرى ايه ؟؟​*



*هههههههه
افطرت يا قمر 

نفسي التقي بجميع اعضاء المنتدى 
يا ريييييييييييييت  ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هات حتة هات حتة ههههههههههه​
> 
> بالهنا والشفا يا قمر​
> 
> يللا انطلقى محدش هيوقفك​


 هههههه من عنيا الاتنين بس كده انتى تأمرى وهاكل ليا وليكى كمان ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى اشوف اخواتى اووووووى
وحشوووووووونى ​*


----------



## just member (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي بالرحيل 
ولا تسألني لأين


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> نفسي بالرحيل
> ولا تسألني لأين



*لن نسألك بل سنترجاك الا تختار ان ترحل لاى مكان لا نوجد فيه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا اغلى جوجو *


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى ارتاح


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى أروح السما...نفسى اشوفك بقى يارب يسوع*


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي المسيح يظهر ليا ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى الصداع اللى عندى يخف


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اكلم حبيبتي...*

*هههه...*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نفسى الصداع اللى عندى يخف


*سلامتك يا غالية الرب يكون معك...*


----------



## just member (13 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *لن نسألك بل سنترجاك الا تختار ان ترحل لاى مكان لا نوجد فيه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا اغلى جوجو *


اممم
لا اعرف حقيقة الوضع او المكان ياللي اتمنيتة
لكني بتمني مثلك كمان
ربنا يخليكي النا بمحبتك الجميلة يا دونا ويسعد قلبك يارب


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*



سلامتك يا غالية الرب يكون معك... [/quote
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *شكرا ليك اخى كريستيان*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى انام 24 ساعه متواصل 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى فى شرح وتوضيح


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اروح ع البحر ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

> نفسي اروح ع البحر


 
​هو الجو عندكوا حر ولا ايه ؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​هو الجو عندكوا حر ولا ايه ؟؟​



*نص نص 
هو الشتا حالف يمين ما يجي السنة دي 
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اتناول جسد الرب...*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

​


> نص نص
> هو الشتا حالف يمين ما يجي السنة دي
> هههههههههههه


 
هو فعلا حالف يمين وبتشتى قليل

بس الجو ساقع جداا  عندنا هههههههههه

مينفعش بحر خالص للاسف
​ انا بحب البحر جدا​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*



نفسي اتناول جسد الرب...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يللا قرب القداس بكرة

حضر حالك​​​*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هو فعلا حالف يمين وبتشتى قليل
> 
> بس الجو ساقع جداا  عندنا هههههههههه
> 
> ...



*
تعرفي البحر بيكون دافي بالليل متل هالوقت 
​*​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

> تعرفي البحر بيكون دافي بالليل متل هالوقت


 
اه بس شوية صغيرة
​وتلاقيه تلج اول ما مفعول دفا الشمس يروح​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *يللا قرب القداس بكرة*​
> 
> *حضر حالك*​


 *يا ريت اقدر يا تاسوني...*


----------



## روزي86 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي انااااااااااااااام


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي انااااااااااااااام


 *ههههههه...*

*نعسانة؟؟؟*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي بــ ولا حاجة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اروح رحلة


----------



## روزي86 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ههههههه...*
> 
> *نعسانة؟؟؟*


 

لا روزي ههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لا روزي ههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


*هههههه...*

*صدقيني كل مرة بشوف الصورة بضحك...*


----------



## روزي86 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *هههههه...*
> 
> *صدقيني كل مرة بشوف الصورة بضحك...*


 

هههههههه مش تضحك عليا يا جووووووووو

هضربك بعد كده:t32:


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما في بنفسي شيء ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اخلص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي ارتاح يوم*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش عارف...*


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اشوفك تاني  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *نفسي اشوفك تاني  ​*


*وانا كمان...*


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *وانا كمان...*



*​*


----------



## zezza (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اسمع صوت حد واحشنى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى انام كويس يوم واحد بس 
​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اطلعك من قلبي بس مش قادرة يا عالم​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *نفسي اطلعك من قلبي بس مش قادرة يا عالم​*


 *روحي نامي يا بنت...*

*الله!!!*

*بكرا نامي بالجامعة...*

*هههههههه...*

*قولي للدكتور مش قااااااااااااادرة اطلعواااااااااا من قلبييييييييييييي...*


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *روحي نامي يا بنت...*
> 
> *الله!!!*
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههههه
تفتكر :beee: ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى ابطل تفكير


----------



## marmora jesus (13 نوفمبر 2010)

يبطل يوحشني​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

_اكرهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اشوف العالم التانى


----------



## النهيسى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى .. لا أروح الشغل .. وأنام​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*امور كثيرة...*


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي ارجع انام ​*


----------



## rana1981 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*حابة اضحك وانبسط من قلبي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اليوم انهارده يخلص بسرعه 
شغل 14 ساعه ​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اكلمك متل الاول 
بس يبدو انك لقيت بديل ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى النهارده يكون جميل للكل ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى عقلى و بالى يرتاح


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اروح لبنان...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *نفسي اروح لبنان...*



ان شاء الله يا جو 
قولى مالك بجد ​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ان شاء الله يا جو
> قولى مالك بجد ​


*تعباااااااان هموت...*

*توفي صديقي الوحيد...*

*اكثر من اخ... صدقني...*

*يا رب تكون نفسه في السما...*


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *تعباااااااان هموت...*
> 
> *توفي صديقي الوحيد...*
> 
> ...


 

الله يرحمه يا جو

اكيد هو في مكان افضل


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> الله يرحمه يا جو
> 
> اكيد هو في مكان افضل


*ميرسي الك يا غالية...*

*بس متضايق كتير...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *تعباااااااان هموت...*
> 
> *توفي صديقي الوحيد...*
> 
> ...


 
ربنا يصبر عائلته ويصبر قلبك 
مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا 
هو كده فى احسن مكان يا جو
عارف ان الفراق صعب جدا 
بس خليك فاكر انه راح عند ربنا 
احن عليه من اى حد فى الكون كله 
ربنا يصبر قلبك ويعزيك ​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اهرب من هذا العالم القاسي الى ذلك العالم الذي فيه ارى حبيبي يسوع ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا يصبر عائلته ويصبر قلبك
> 
> مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا
> هو كده فى احسن مكان يا جو
> ...


*ميرسي حبيبي لكلامك الرقيق...*

*ساعدني يا رب...*


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ميرسي الك يا غالية...*
> 
> *بس متضايق كتير...*


 

لالالا يا جو مش تضايق بجد

حاول تتماسك كده وادعي ربنا يرحمه

وبعدين انت مضايق يعني شكلك زي البنت اللي مكشره دي في الصوره الرمزية بتاعتي ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> *تعباااااااان هموت...*
> 
> *توفي صديقي الوحيد...*
> 
> ...


 
الله يرحمه

دى اصعب حاجة

بس كون متأكد انه مرتاح اكتر

ربنا معااااك​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالا يا جو مش تضايق بجد
> 
> حاول تتماسك كده وادعي ربنا يرحمه
> 
> وبعدين انت مضايق يعني شكلك زي البنت اللي مكشره دي في الصوره الرمزية بتاعتي ههههههههههه


*انا عارف يا روزي بس الصدمة كانت كبيرة...*

*افضل صديق عرفته في حياتي...*

*يا رب تكون نفسه بالسما...*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الله يرحمه​
> دى اصعب حاجة​
> بس كون متأكد انه مرتاح اكتر​
> 
> ربنا معااااك​


*ميرسي الك يا غالية...*


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *انا عارف يا روزي بس الصدمة كانت كبيرة...*
> 
> *افضل صديق عرفته في حياتي...*
> 
> *يا رب تكون نفسه بالسما...*


 

معلش يا جو 

بس ممكن تروق بقي ومش تكون زعلان


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه اجازة اسبووووع نفسى اخرج   كل يوم


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

ربنا يفرحك يا جون


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اهو انتى يا زوزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

انا بقى نفسى فى اجازه ولو يوم واحد بس ​


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

امممممممم

نفسي نفسي

لالالالالالا هقول في سري هههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممم
> 
> نفسي نفسي
> 
> لالالالالالا هقول في سري هههههههههه


 *اللي يطلع هنا يا روزي لازم يقول...*

*نفسك في ايه؟؟؟*

*اعترفي...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اكلم حبيبى ​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسىانام 4 ايام متواصلة


----------



## tamav maria (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نفسىانام 4 ايام متواصلة


 

ههههههههههههه
ياعيني ياتسوني 
المذاكره عامله عمايلها معاكي


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نفسىانام 4 ايام متواصلة



*يا سيدي على اللي بيفهموني :smile02
و انا كمان و انا كمان​*


----------



## tamav maria (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي في حاجات كتير
بس مش عارفه اختار اي واحده الاول


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههه
> ياعيني ياتسوني
> المذاكره عامله عمايلها معاكي


 
ههههههههههه اه تعبت من المذاكرة

طول اليوم مذاكرة ​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> يا سيدي على اللي بيفهموني :smile02
> و انا كمان و انا كمان


 
يللا يا روزيتا ننام

ونتقابل بعد اربع ايام فى نفس الموضوع ده ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> نفسي في حاجات كتير
> بس مش عارفه اختار اي واحده الاول


 
ههههههههههه

نفس المشكلة الواحد مش عارف يرتب

الاولويات والمشاكل هههههههههه​​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اللي مش فاهمني يفهمني...*


----------



## روزي86 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ياااااااااااارب يفهمك يالي مش فاهمك ههههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ياااااااااااارب يفهمك يالي مش فاهمك ههههههههههههه


 *صعبة يا روزي لأنو الفهم بحاجة لاستعمال قدرة معينة والشخص اللي عم احكي عنه مش حابب يفهم... مش ما بيفهم... مش حابب يفهم...*

*والمصيبة كبيرة لما يكون الواحد مش حاااااااااااابب يفهم...*


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صعبة يا روزي لأنو الفهم بحاجة لاستعمال قدرة معينة والشخص اللي عم احكي عنه مش حابب يفهم... مش ما بيفهم... مش حابب يفهم...*
> 
> *والمصيبة كبيرة لما يكون الواحد مش حاااااااااااابب يفهم...*



*لا يا جورج المصيبة الكبرى لما يكون اللي مفكر حاله فاهم كل شيء هو مش فاهم ولا شي من الحقيقة او الواقع 
يعني بيكون موهوم انه هو اللي فاهم و اللي قدامه مش فاهمه بس العكس صحيح :vava:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *لا يا جورج المصيبة الكبرى لما يكون اللي مفكر حاله فاهم كل شيء هو مش فاهم ولا شي من الحقيقة او الواقع *
> 
> *يعني بيكون موهوم انه هو اللي فاهم و اللي قدامه مش فاهمه بس العكس صحيح :vava:*​


*ميرسي كتير... نصيحة روعة...*


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اخلص يقى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي انام*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

:94::94::94::94::94::94:​


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفس انعس !!!​*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

راحة البال​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

يااااارب نفسى ودانى تخف من غير دكاترة ووجع دماغ من ده 
:crying::crying:​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

انااااااااااااااااااااااام  
وبكرة  يعدى على خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> يااااارب نفسى ودانى تخف من غير دكاترة ووجع دماغ من ده ​
> :crying::crying:​


 

الف سلامة عليكي يا قمر
علي فكرة انا بقالي كام يوم زيك ومش بعرف انام منها وبرده عاملة وجع في دماغي والفك السفلي
باذن الله هتخف من غير دكاترة​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بطلو  كلام واكل لبااااااااااااااااااان
هتبقو  كويسين 
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يفرح قلوبكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> الف سلامة عليكي يا قمر
> علي فكرة انا بقالي كام يوم زيك ومش بعرف انام منها وبرده عاملة وجع في دماغي والفك السفلي
> باذن الله هتخف من غير دكاترة​


الف سلامة عليكى يامرمورة
وبجد بلاش تطنشى روحى لدوك ولا حاجة طالما كام يوم 
اسألينى انا بقيت خبرة فيهم 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> الف سلامة عليكى يامرمورة
> وبجد بلاش تطنشى روحى لدوك ولا حاجة طالما كام يوم
> اسألينى انا بقيت خبرة فيهم ​


 

الله يسلمك يا قمر
لالالالالالالا الا دكاترة الودان دوله
استحالة اروح لدكتور اذن ابدا
طب ما تروحي انتي وابقي تعالي قوليلي قالك ايه
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> الله يسلمك يا قمر
> لالالالالالالا الا دكاترة الودان دوله
> استحالة اروح لدكتور اذن ابدا
> طب ما تروحي انتي وابقي تعالي قوليلي قالك ايه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​


ههههههههههههه انا لسة توداى 
وبكرة لو مش خفت هروح 
واستنى اجى اخوفك هناك فى البروفايل عشان تروحى تكشفى هههههه
​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه انا لسة توداى
> وبكرة لو مش خفت هروح
> واستنى اجى اخوفك هناك فى البروفايل عشان تروحى تكشفى هههههه​


 

تخوفي مين ياختي
ده انا عندي عقدة منهم وبخاف منهم جدا
لو حصل ايه مش هروحلهم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 نوفمبر 2010)

معرفش بس مبسوط ​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى انام وعايزة اخرج

فى نفس ذات الوقت ههههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نفسى انام وعايزة اخرج
> 
> فى نفس ذات الوقت ههههههههههه​



نفس الاحساس يا تاسونى :a82:


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> نفس الاحساس يا تاسونى :a82:


 
طب والحل ؟؟ هههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا !! ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

:spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اولع فى الاخوان​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اناااااااام


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اولع فى الاخوان تانى على الى عملوه تحت بيتى النهاردة


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> اولع فى الاخوان تانى على الى عملوه تحت بيتى النهاردة


 
هههههههههههه قول قول

يارب تتمسك هههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ماليش نفس لاى حاجة خاااااااالص
​


----------



## just member (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بدي انام
نوم عميق


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه قول قول
> 
> يارب تتمسك هههههههههه​



دة انتى بتحبينى حب هههههههههههههههههههههه
اصل ولاد اللذينه مرشح الاخوان جمع الناس تحت بيتنا والحكومة قفلت الطريق ممنوع حد يعدى بعربيات ومشى يقول الاسلام هو الحل والناس اتجمعت وقعده بقى مظاهرة
شفتى يا ستى​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> دة انتى بتحبينى حب هههههههههههههههههههههه
> اصل ولاد اللذينه مرشح الاخوان جمع الناس تحت بيتنا والحكومة قفلت الطريق ممنوع حد يعدى بعربيات ومشى يقول الاسلام هو الحل والناس اتجمعت وقعده بقى مظاهرة
> شفتى يا ستى


 
بس كده طب ما ده العادى بتاعهم

بس من تحت بيتكم ده استنصااد ههههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لا اول مرة تحصل فى بنى سويف مثلا 
دة يمكن فى حياتى دى تانى مرة اشوفهم بس ليه تحت بيتى ماعرفتش اروح الكافيه (

لا واية تحت البيت على طول 
​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لا اول مرة تحصل فى بنى سويف مثلا 
دة يمكن فى حياتى دى تانى مرة اشوفهم بس ليه تحت بيتى ماعرفتش اروح الكافيه (

لا واية تحت البيت على طول 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

_اليومين   اللى جايين  يعدو على خيرررررررر_​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لو انتوا الوحيدين المسيحين فى الشارع مثلا

او العمارة بتاعتكوا كلها مسيحين

يبقى السبب معروف ههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

لا فى مسيحين بس يمكن مانكملش كام شقه واحنا الى معروفين 

عمارتنا احنا بس الى فيها والعمارة الى قدامنا كان فيها شقتين مسيحين وعزله (
انا بقول اهرب احسن​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> لا فى مسيحين بس يمكن مانكملش كام شقه واحنا الى معروفين
> 
> عمارتنا احنا بس الى فيها والعمارة الى قدامنا كان فيها شقتين مسيحين وعزله (
> انا بقول اهرب احسن


 
هههههههههههه

انتوا المخطط الجاى قنبلة فى وسط العمارتين
​هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> انتوا المخطط الجاى قنبلة فى وسط العمارتين
> ​هههههههههههههههههههه​


*هههههههههه
تاسوني بتشتغلي جاسوسة يا بت :act23:​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتينى بموقف زمان
هحكية فى المواقف الظريفه دلوقتى ابقى ادخلى شوفيه


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتينى بموقف زمان
هحكية فى المواقف الظريفه دلوقتى ابقى ادخلى شوفيه


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> *
> هههههههههه
> تاسوني بتشتغلي جاسوسة يا بت :act23:​*


 
ايوة انا تبع الاخوان خلى بالك هههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتينى بموقف زمان
> هحكية فى المواقف الظريفه دلوقتى ابقى ادخلى شوفيه


 
المواقف الظريفة دى اللى هيا المواقف المضحكة يعنى

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> المواقف الظريفة دى اللى هيا المواقف المضحكة يعنى
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اة تهيس اخر الليل بقى :spor22:​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايوة انا تبع الاخوان خلى بالك هههههههههههه​



*انا كنت شاكة فيكي من زمان يا بت :ranting:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> انا كنت شاكة فيكي من زمان يا بت :ranting:


 
مش عايزة اتعب تفكيرك اكتر من كده

فكشفتلك عن شخصيتى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش عايزة اتعب تفكيرك اكتر من كده
> 
> فكشفتلك عن شخصيتى ههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يبقى انتى الى عملتى المظاهرة انا هبلغ امن الدولة عنك​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> مش عايزة اتعب تفكيرك اكتر من كده
> 
> فكشفتلك عن شخصيتى ههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههه 
معقول روك مش كاشف الموضوع لحد دلوقتي و مخليكي معانا في المنتدى :new2:
يا نهار اسوووووووود :spor22:​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> معقول روك مش كاشف الموضوع لحد دلوقتي و مخليكي معانا في المنتدى :new2:
> يا نهار اسوووووووود :spor22:​*



ما هو روك عنده ديمقراطية مخليها معانا عشان يقول اهو فى اخوانجية معانا ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

​


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يبقى انتى الى عملتى المظاهرة انا هبلغ امن الدولة عنك


 
​ايوة انا اللى مرشحة نفسى اساسا هههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههه
> معقول روك مش كاشف الموضوع لحد دلوقتي و مخليكي معانا في المنتدى :new2:
> يا نهار اسوووووووود :spor22:


 
هو انا اى كلام يا روزيتا

مش سهلة هههههههههههه

عملت تمويه لروك​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههه يا مصيبة سودااااااااا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 نوفمبر 2010)

> ما هو روك عنده ديمقراطية مخليها معانا عشان يقول اهو فى اخوانجية معانا ههههههههههههههههههههه



ايوة احنا حكومة ديموقراطية 

الشعب يقول اللى هو عايزه
​والحكومة تعمل اللى هيا عايزينه هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايوة احنا حكومة ديموقراطية
> 
> الشعب يقول اللى هو عايزه
> ​والحكومة تعمل اللى هيا عايزينه هههههههههههههههه​



واحنا يتعمل فينا الى احنا مش عايزينه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اقضى يوم من غير عصبية خاااااااااالص
بجد يبقى انجاااااااز 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى يكون يوم جميل للكل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اخلص الشغل بسرعه علشان انام ​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اخرج اشم شوية هوا


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2010)

نوووووووووووم 
نفسى انام ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي يكون اليوم ممتع


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اجدد شوية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*مفسي اغير يومي 
بدل الملل والتكرار ده​​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي افجر هالحداااا :smil8:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اخلص الحاجات اللى ورايا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي في قهوه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اناااااااااام*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اقوم من على المنتدى واشوف اللى ورايا ومش عارفة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نفسى اقوم من على المنتدى واشوف اللى ورايا ومش عارفة



*قووومي وريحينا

حد ماسكك يابت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *قووومي وريحينا
> 
> حد ماسكك يابت*​


*وانت مالك بيها*
*تلاكيك وبس:act19:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانت مالك بيها*
> *تلاكيك وبس:act19:*​




*رخامه ​*


----------



## govany shenoda (16 نوفمبر 2010)

انا نفسي حد يجي يلم الشنط معايا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *رخامه ​*


*خد برشام وانت تبقا زي الفل:act19:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> *قووومي وريحينا
> 
> حد ماسكك يابت*




كل ما اعوز اقوم

اقول لاء مين هيغلس على العيال ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> *وانت مالك بيها
> تلاكيك وبس:act19:
> *




استنصاد يا روكا

بتلككلى بس ده بعينه هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل ما اعوز اقوم
> 
> اقول لاء مين هيغلس على العيال ههههههههههه​


*خليكي يا بت يا تاسوني*
*اللي يززززززززززززززهق يطلع برة:smile01*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> استنصاد يا روكا
> 
> بتلككلى بس ده بعينه هههههههههههه​


*معلش هو فهم غلطه وهيمشي:act19:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> *خليكي يا بت يا تاسوني
> اللي يززززززززززززززهق يطلع برة:smile01
> *




طبعا يا قمر

عيب عليكى تعرفى عنى كده ههههههههههه

ده انا عمالة اغلس على مايكل وفادى من الصبح

وهما الاتنين طفشوا هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا يا قمر
> 
> عيب عليكى تعرفى عنى كده ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*يا مشررررررررررررررفني يا مشررررررررررررفني
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مش نفسي في حاجه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مش نفسي في حاجه




*خير يابت
ايه اللي سدها*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خير يابت
> ايه اللي سدها*​




مش عااااااااارفه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*مممممممممم مش عارفة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اكلم حد عزيز عليا جدا*​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

انســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى فى حاجة بس مش عارفة ايه هيا


----------



## grges monir (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشوفة بس وربنايسهل الباقى!!*


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي انسي كل الاحداث ياللي عدت بالفترة الماضية


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارف​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

امممممممممممممم
نفسي ارجع بس مش قادرة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اشوفك ​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى ارتاح بجد خااااااااالص


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اساااااااااااااااااافر بعيد جدا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى افهم الحكاية بالظبط​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

كان نفسى اطمن 
يارب بكرة بقى اطمن 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> كان نفسى اطمن ​
> يارب بكرة بقى اطمن ​


 هتصدقى لو قولتليك نفس الامنيه 
ياااااااااااااااااارب   طمنى 
بجد  شخصيه بحبها اوى   نفسى اعرف مالها


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

انســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ارتاح


----------



## christianbible5 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*يل رب يا تاسوني...*

*نفسي ما اترك المنتدى...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اخلى كل اصحابى المتضايقين من حاجة مبسوطين 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي النهرده يتكرر كل يوم​​*


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعبان... نفسي اكلمك وارتاح بين ايديكي... القي همومي في حضنك... انام نوما عميقا عل كتفك...*

*اشتقتلك...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اطمن ​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*



يل رب يا تاسوني...

نفسي ما اترك المنتدى...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
*لا لا انشا الله

ماتترك المنتدى ابدا​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اخلص الحاجات اللى ورايا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي الكل يبقا مبسوط*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*زى اللى كان نفسى فيه امبارح :t33:*​


----------



## tamav maria (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اقوم من علي النت
واروح اناااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي ارتاح بقي*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممممممممم
نفسى ترجع بالسلامة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي كل حاجة ترجع زي ماكانت*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي يوم الاثنين يحل باسرع ما يمكن... :dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اشوفك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اقوم من على النت شوية هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نفسى اقوم من على النت شوية هههههههههههه


*يا شيخة مانتي قاعدة منورة اهو:new4:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> يا شيخة مانتي قاعدة منورة اهو:new4:




ورايا حاجات كتييييييييير

معملتش منها ولا حاجة هههههههههههه

وبرده مش هقوم اصله مبدأ هههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ورايا حاجات كتييييييييير
> 
> معملتش منها ولا حاجة هههههههههههه
> 
> وبرده مش هقوم اصله مبدأ هههههههههه​


*ايوة ايه بقا اللي وراكي:t33:*​


----------



## أهل الليل (20 نوفمبر 2010)

:smi411:قلبي معذبني ...
نفسي أعرف شو بدو:36_3_22:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى ربنا يتصرف بسرعة 

​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

عايزة انسي الكلمة اللي وجعتني النهارده​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكلم شخص بقالي اربع ايام ما كلمتهوش...*


----------



## tamav maria (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اروح اعمل كوباية شاي
احسن تعبت من النت


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى   فى يوم  من ايامخ الخلوة  بعيد عن الناس​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى كل الناس تبقى مبسوطة وجواها سلام ربنا آمين*


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اسافر اسيوط انا وكل العيله ونتلم لمه جميلة تانى من لماتنا ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى انسى اللى حصل اليومين اللى فاتوا 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اعرف وافهم كل حاجه
ومستني الرد لحد دلوقتي​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

امممممممم

نفسي اعض حد جامد اوي هههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممم
> 
> نفسي اعض حد جامد اوي هههههههههههه


 *واذا كان هالحد لحمه قاسي؟؟؟*

*بيكسر اسنانك...*

*انتبهي يا بت...*


----------



## روزي86 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *واذا كان هالحد لحمه قاسي؟؟؟*
> 
> *بيكسر اسنانك...*
> 
> *انتبهي يا بت...*


 

هههههههههههه

مش يهشني ولا تخاف

نحن اقوي من ذلك ههههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> مش يهشني ولا تخاف
> 
> نحن اقوي من ذلك ههههههههههههه


*ماشي...*

*يبقى عليكي نور...*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*زهقانة ونفسي في حاجات كتيرة*
*ياريت تحصل بس*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممم
> 
> نفسي اعض حد جامد اوي هههههههههههه


_* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ربنا يهد القوى*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*كان نفسي الحكاية تكمل *
*انا عملت ما في وسعي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى الامتحنات تخلص قبل ما تبدأ


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى فى يوم اجازه بسرعه جدا ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممم

نفسي نفسي نفسي

بس كده ههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكلم شخص غالي...*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي يكون في حب


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

_احس   بــــــــــــــــــــــ_
_حاجات  كتير_
_اولهم الحب  بجد_​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا جوووووووووووون


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي يكون في حب


 *الرب يعطيكي حسب نيتك اختي روزي...*

*يسوع بيحبك...*


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسك بايه يا كريس يا جميل؟؟؟*

*نفسك في ايه؟؟؟*

*اها...*

*نفسي في قهوة...*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *الرب يعطيكي حسب نيتك اختي روزي...*
> 
> *يسوع بيحبك...*


 

ربنا يخليك يا جووووووووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *نفسك بايه يا كريس يا جميل؟؟؟*
> 
> *نفسك في ايه؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههه

صدقني بشرب اهو قهوة

ومش هديلك

بس هه:gy0000:


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> صدقني بشرب اهو قهوة
> 
> ...


*بكرهك...*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *بكرهك...*


 

هع هع هع

اشك طبعا:gy0000: ههههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هع هع هع
> 
> اشك طبعا:gy0000: ههههههههههههه


*بت يا روزي انا مش هكلمك قدام الجميع...*

*ههههههههههه...*

*حسابك بعدين...*

*هع؟؟؟*

*طيب نشوف الهع يبقى مين...*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *بت يا روزي انا مش هكلمك قدام الجميع...*
> 
> *ههههههههههه...*
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههه

هع هع هع ولا يهشني :gy0000:


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> هع هع هع ولا يهشني :gy0000:


*ماشي يا بطة...*

*لسانك طويل...هههههههه...*

*انا هشيت...*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

انتصرت ههههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> انتصرت ههههههههههههه


*تؤتؤتؤتؤ...*

*لسه... انا مش سايبك اليوم...*

*هههههههه...*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالا خلاص اعلن هزيمتك يا جووووووووووو


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالا خلاص اعلن هزيمتك يا جووووووووووو


*ماشي انا اتهزمت امام برائتك ورقتك...*

*خليني روح نام بقا...*

*ههههه...*

*ربنا يسامحك...*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

حاتر حاتر

يلا انصرف بسلام ههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اشرب كوب شاي ساخن


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

خليهم اتنين يا واد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*تلاتة بقا وحياتكم 
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

انسو
انا هشرب لوحدي وما راح اعطي حدا
وياللي عندة اعتراض يقول


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*لالالالالالالالالالالا خييييييانة كدة
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> انسو
> انا هشرب لوحدي وما راح اعطي حدا
> وياللي عندة اعتراض يقول


 

ههههههههههههه احم احم

هات يا واد انت وبطل لعضك


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه
قلت انسووو
اللي بدة يشرب معيا انا ياللي هعضة يا روز

ههههههههه
خيانة خيانة يا سندريلا مش هعطيلك بردو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه

لالالالا ياجوجو
هناخد بالاكراه بقا ​*


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:ههههههههههه
طيب وريني ازاي كدة






:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الفنجان دة بتااااااااعى واللى هيجى جنبه هعضه :gun::gun:*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

تفسي في مصاصه دوقتي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الفنجان دة بتااااااااعى واللى هيجى جنبه هعضه :gun::gun:*​


*هههههههه
بتاعك اوكي
وانا اخدتة سرقة 
وهشربة  ووريني هتعضي ازاي
ههههههههههه
*​


روزي86 قال:


> تفسي في مصاصه دوقتي ههههههههههههههه


امشي يا بت العبي بعيد مو ناقصة اطفال هي:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *بتاعك اوكي*
> *وانا اخدتة سرقة *
> *وهشربة ووريني هتعضي ازاي*
> ...


 

هع هع هع

لا والنبي خوفتني يا جوجو

يامي يامي ههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*



			هههههههه
بتاعك اوكي
وانا اخدتة سرقة 
وهشربة ووريني هتعضي ازاي
ههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دة انت بايع القضية بقا
مااااااااشى
هعضك برضو 
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*كان نفسي مش يحصل كده*​


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

شو هايدا بس ما بلاش بلطجة (بالمصري يعني)
هههههههههه
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> شو هايدا بس ما بلاش بلطجة (بالمصري يعني)
> هههههههههه
> ​




*ههههههههههه وكمان عرفتها بالمصرى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*مين ده يا جو اللي بيبلطج معاك*
*واللللللللللللله لا اطخه بالبندقة *
*قال يبلطج قال*
*كخ يا عسل منك ليها*
*الا جوجو بقا*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

نحم نحم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> نحم نحم


*نحم الله عليكي ياختي*
*في حاجة ضايعة منك:gy0000:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*مبلاش انتى ياروكااااااااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بس يابت انتي يابت

انتي تعبانه

اركني علي جنب يلا هههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى فى كوباية الشاى بتاعة جوجو ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مبلاش انتى ياروكااااااااااااااااااا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*كخ يا عسل مابقاش كمان الاطفال اللي زيك يتكلمو:gy0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي انام بدري مره


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> بس يابت انتي يابت
> 
> انتي تعبانه
> 
> اركني علي جنب يلا هههههههههه


*بصي يا بت انتي*
*انا اه تعبانة وضهري الحمد الله بيغني ااااااااااااااااااه *
*بس صوابعي ودماغي الحمد الله شغالين*
*فا حسنلك يا صغننة انتي تتركني بس علي الجنب التاني عشان سندريلا حاجزة مكان:gy0000:*​


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههه وكمان عرفتها بالمصرى​*


*ههههههه
طبعا
نحنا مو اي حدا يا سندريلا
*​


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مين ده يا جو اللي بيبلطج معاك*
> *واللللللللللللله لا اطخه بالبندقة *
> *قال يبلطج قال*
> *كخ يا عسل منك ليها*
> *الا جوجو بقا*​


*روزي وسندريلا يا روكا
وعايزين يشربو الشاي بتاعي:t7:
هية 
جات روكا بالبندقية بتاعتها:99:
ال5 تمرو فيكي يا روكا
هههههههه
خليها بيني وبينك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى فى كوباية الشاى بتاعة جوجو ههههههههههههه​*


*اشربي في بيتكم*
*واد يا جوجو ماتديش حاجة لحد :gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي انام بدري مره


*ياختي ماتنامي *
*ايه الرخامة دي:gy0000:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي الصداع الغبي ده يروح​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

طيب يا معلمه روكا

انا همشي زحلانه منك يابت 

بس هه ههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
ياربي
بقي  بسببي حصل كل هاد
انا راح ارمي كوب الشاي هايدا وماراح حدا يشرب منة هة بس


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياختي ماتنامي *
> 
> *ايه الرخامة دي:gy0000:*​


 

ملكيش دحوه يابت انتي

محدجش سألك هههههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ​
> *روزي وسندريلا يا روكا
> وعايزين يشربو الشاي بتاعي:t7:
> هية
> ...


*العبي بعيد يا بت روزي انتي وسندريلا*
*وابعدو عن جوجو احسنلكم *
*اه جيت البندقة بتاعتي وشومة وجميع الاسلحة بقا يلا هههههههه*
*طبعا يا جوجو ده سرررررررررررررر*:99:​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ياربي
> بقي بسببي حصل كل هاد
> انا راح ارمي كوب الشاي هايدا وماراح حدا يشرب منة هة بس


 

هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالالا ياباسا

الف هنا وشفا

هش يلا لعضك بقي

وانت عارف هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *العبي بعيد يا بت روزي انتي وسندريلا*​
> 
> *وابعدو عن جوجو احسنلكم *
> *اه جيت البندقة بتاعتي وشومة وجميع الاسلحة بقا يلا هههههههه*
> *طبعا يا جوجو ده سرررررررررررررر*:99:​


 

ههههههههههههه يا ماما خوفت لالالالالالالا لسه شويه هههههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> نفسي الصداع الغبي ده يروح​


*سلامتك يا جميل*
*اقولك خدي اشربي الشاي بتاع جوجو هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> طيب يا معلمه روكا
> 
> ...


*معلمة في عينك يا بت يا روزي*
*انا قولت شكل اليوم ده مش معدي ولا معاكي ولا مع سندريلا:t26:*
*ماتقدريش تزعلي احنا حرفنا واحد:gy0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *معلمة في عينك يا بت يا روزي*
> 
> *انا قولت شكل اليوم ده مش معدي ولا معاكي ولا مع سندريلا:t26:*
> *ماتقدريش تزعلي احنا حرفنا واحد:gy0000:*​


 

لا ياختي انتي وحسه وبتشخطي في وشي

وانا اتخضيت منك

هههههههههههه بس هه يلا خصميني بقي:closedeye


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ارمى ياجوجو الكوباية عندى احسن مكسلة اقوم اعمل
هههههههههههههه

وانت يابت ياروكا
هش من هنا احسنلك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ياربي
> بقي  بسببي حصل كل هاد
> انا راح ارمي كوب الشاي هايدا وماراح حدا يشرب منة هة بس


*ههههههههههههههه*
*لا اشرب هو حد هيمهنا يعني ولا ايه*
*عييييييييييييب عليك يا جوجو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ملكيش دحوه يابت انتي
> 
> محدجش سألك هههههههههههه:gy0000:


*لا يا ختي ليا دعوة ونص *
*ووصلتني الدعوة:gy0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا جميل*
> 
> *اقولك خدي اشربي الشاي بتاع جوجو هههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههههه لا بجد


شمعنا بقي يا بت:t9:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا ماما خوفت لالالالالالالا لسه شويه هههههههههههه:gy0000:


*المفروض ااااااااااااااه تخافي*
*والااااااااااااااااااا:gy0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *المفروض ااااااااااااااه تخافي*
> 
> *والااااااااااااااااااا:gy0000:*​


 

هههههههههههههه لا بقي ومن غير والا 

هش يابت انتي لعضك واضربك

بس هه:gy0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لا ياختي انتي وحسه وبتشخطي في وشي
> 
> وانا اتخضيت منك
> 
> هههههههههههه بس هه يلا خصميني بقي:closedeye


*هههههههههههههه*
*مش من قلبك يا روزي:gy0000:*
*لا مش هخاصم حد يخاصم حبيبته:08:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ارمى ياجوجو الكوباية عندى احسن مكسلة اقوم اعمل
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> وانت يابت ياروكا
> هش من هنا احسنلك​*


*خلاص شربها اصلا*
*وبعدين قومي ياختي اعملي*
*ايه الكسل ده صحيح شعب كايرو كسلانين:gy0000:*
*مش قاعدة علي دماغك يا ننوسة :gy0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مش من قلبك يا روزي:gy0000:*
> *لا مش هخاصم حد يخاصم حبيبته:08:*​


 
احم احم

هو بصي مش نقدر نتخاصم طبعا

البت دي كسفتني بقي 

هههههههههههههه:08::08:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لا بجد
> 
> 
> شمعنا بقي يا بت:t9:


*البت مصدعة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## qwyui (21 نوفمبر 2010)

فسى فى الامان والحضن الدافى بيسوع لى وللعالم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه لا بقي ومن غير والا
> 
> هش يابت انتي لعضك واضربك
> 
> بس هه:gy0000:


*نعم نعم ياختي*
*قال تعضي قال*
*يلا يا بت جرس الفسحة ضرب*
*واجري نامي بكرة شغل:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احم احم
> 
> هو بصي مش نقدر نتخاصم طبعا
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا مايجيب خصام يا قمر*
*اي خدعة :gy0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *البت مصدعة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

اممممممممممم

لو كده يبقي ماسي

الف سلامه عليكي يا مرموره

يارب القطه الحمره وانتي لا هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نعم نعم ياختي*
> 
> *قال تعضي قال*
> *يلا يا بت جرس الفسحة ضرب*
> *واجري نامي بكرة شغل:gy0000:*​


 

هههههههههههه

حاتر يا حبي

انا هروح انام فعلا

اشوفك بكره بقي يا قمر

تصبحي علي خير اموووووووووووووواه:08:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممممم
> 
> لو كده يبقي ماسي
> 
> ...


*قطة حمرة*
*ده غير الكلب الهو:t9:*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *قطة حمرة*
> 
> *ده غير الكلب الهو:t9:*​


 

هههههههههههههه اه غيره اسكتي انتي مش عارفه

ده نوع جديد نزل السوق  ههههههههههههه:gy0000::08:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> حاتر يا حبي
> 
> ...


*شطورة يا حبي*
*انشاء الله يا جميل*
*وانتي بالف خير*
*مووووووووووواه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه اه غيره اسكتي انتي مش عارفه
> 
> ده نوع جديد نزل السوق  ههههههههههههه:gy0000::08:


*هههههههههههههههه*
*اااااااااااااااااااه مش عندي خلفية بموضوع ده:w00t:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

انااااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي نرجع تاني*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا جميل*
> 
> *اقولك خدي اشربي الشاي بتاع جوجو هههههههههههههه*​


 

الله يسلمك يا قمر
للاسف مش بحب الشاي
تفتكري لو كنت بحبه كنت هسيبه ليكم اساسا​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممممم
> 
> لو كده يبقي ماسي
> 
> ...


 

الله يسلمك يا قمر
هههههههههههههه
تسلمي يا قمر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

كل يوم بيبقى نفسى ابطل العصبية اللى تعبااااانى دى
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اشوفك اوي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي انسي كل حاجه*


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

ان شاء الله لما تفقد الذاكره قريب ههههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى انام ومش اصحى خالص


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

بعد الشر عليك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ان شاء الله لما تفقد الذاكره قريب ههههههههههههههه




*ياريت يختي والله
عشان انسي حضرتك  :act23:​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

اي اي يا دماغي

هههههههههه

مفتري ربنا يهد القوي هههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> بعد الشر عليك



انا مش قصدى الى فهمتيه انا قصدى ما اروحش الجيش ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

طيب مش تقول

خلاص سحبتها ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى اشوف حبيبى *​


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اروح بقي


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب مش تقول
> 
> خلاص سحبتها ههههههههههه



ميرسى لسحب حضرتك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*ولا شي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*انام...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2010)

اروح بيتنا ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*مفتقداك جدا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى كل الناس تبقى فرحانة مع ربنا على طول آمين*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

_اصحى الصبح اعترف  _​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _اصحى الصبح اعترف _​


 

باذن الله
بس ساعتها هنق عليك
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> باذن الله
> 
> بس ساعتها هنق عليك
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه​


:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:   مش هروح​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1: مش هروح​




ليه بس​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

علشان انا بقالى   فوق الشهرين بقول كدا
ومش بروح
صليلى بقى​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> علشان انا بقالى فوق الشهرين بقول كدا​
> ومش بروح
> 
> صليلى بقى ​


 

لا حاول تروح بجد
باذن الله هتروح​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هروح


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اروح بدرى 
علشان رفاع الصيام وارفع فى بيتنا ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي انسي كل حاجه*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى ارتاح


----------



## Rosetta (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*مسدودة نفسي بصراحة 
ما في شي بنفسي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *مسدودة نفسي بصراحة
> ما في شي بنفسي​*




*مفيش حاجه تستاهل يا روزيتا

ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اشوف كل الناس فرحانه


----------



## Rosetta (23 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مفيش حاجه تستاهل يا روزيتا
> 
> ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك​*



*مررررسي ميكي لاهتمامك 
و ربنا يفرح قلبك كمان ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي نرجع من تاني*​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي ارفع مع مامتي
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى فى ايس كريم بالشيكولاته:34ef:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> نفسى فى ايس كريم بالشيكولاته:34ef:​


هههههههههههههههههه
تعالى يا كركورة هظبطك انا​


----------



## just member (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اشرب كوب شاي وعلية بعض اللبن الخفيف

هايدا بمناسبة قبل الصيام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اخلص الموضوع اللى مضايقنى ده بسرعة 
من غير خساير فى الارواح ههههههههه
​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*والله أنا كان نفسي أكل لحمة محمرة *
*وده صدفة مش علشان الصيام طبعاً*
* بس باظط مني وأنا بطبخها فرمتها *
*ومحروق دمي كمان عليها هههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى فى كوباية كابتشينو باللين :d​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اشوف كل حبايبي مبسوطين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اعرفني ومين انا


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يرشدك يا عسولتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ونفسي اعرف ال3  مشاركات بتوعي نقصو ليه وراحو فين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يرشدك يا عسولتي



*هو في اعسل منك يا ارق روزي
ربنا يفرح قلبك :16_14_24:*


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هو في اعسل منك يا ارق روزي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك :16_14_24:*




ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي 

ده من زوقك


----------



## marmora jesus (26 نوفمبر 2010)

حلم النهارده يتحقق
بجد كان احساس جميل​


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اسافررررررررررر


----------



## jesus.my.life (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجع اخضر تانى (


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي ...........*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> ارجع اخضر تانى (




هههههههههههههه

يارب يا شادي:yaka:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى بكرة الاقى حاجة تبسطنى شوية​*


----------



## magedrn (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى بجد يكون يوم جميل من كل حاجة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اطمن على واحدة بموووووووت فيها 
واحس ان قلبها فرحان بجد
​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اسافررررررررررر


*على فين؟؟؟*


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*عايز موضوعي -أين أنت يا مسيح مصر - والنبي *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *عايز موضوعي -أين أنت يا مسيح مصر - والنبي *​



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى قلبى يبقى زى قلب بابا يسوع ...آمين*


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​


:ranting: :ranting: :ranting:
:017165~155:
:36_1_3:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:
> :017165~155:
> :36_1_3:​



:a63::2::a63:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اموت فى بيتنا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اموت فى بيتنا​



*يادى النيله
ليه بس يا كوكو كده :smil13:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يادى النيله*
> *ليه بس يا كوكو كده :smil13:*


 
تعب صدرى بدأ يرجع تانى بس اكتر 
وباخد نفسى بالعافيه 
والمطلوب منى انهارده 
16 ساعه شغل وانا تعبان ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> تعب صدرى بدأ يرجع تانى بس اكتر
> 
> وباخد نفسى بالعافيه
> والمطلوب منى انهارده
> 16 ساعه شغل وانا تعبان ​


 

الف سلامه عليك يا كوكو


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> تعب صدرى بدأ يرجع تانى بس اكتر
> وباخد نفسى بالعافيه
> والمطلوب منى انهارده
> 16 ساعه شغل وانا تعبان ​



*الف سلامه عليك يا كوكو
طيب حاول تروح لاى دكتور الاول 
وحاول تاخد اجازه يومين ترتاح فيهم الدنيا مش هتطير يعنى
ربنا معاك*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

عايزه اكا بقي

جوعانه هههههههههههه

حد طابخ انهارده ههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الف سلامه عليك يا كوكو*
> *طيب حاول تروح لاى دكتور الاول *
> *وحاول تاخد اجازه يومين ترتاح فيهم الدنيا مش هتطير يعنى*
> *ربنا معاك*


 
الله يسلمك يا دونا 
حتى وقت انى اروح لدكتور مابقاش موجود 
الوقت اللى هروح فيه للدكتور انام فيه ساعتين احسن علشان اعرف اكمل تانى يوم 
المشكله يا دونا ان انا اللى ماسك الشغل كله 
ومافيش حد يمسك مكانى غير صاحب الشغل 
ومش معقوله هيمسك ال 24 ساعه لوحده 
ميرسى يا دونا على اهتمامك 
ربنا معاكى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> عايزه اكا بقي
> 
> جوعانه هههههههههههه
> 
> حد طابخ انهارده ههههههههه


 
وانا وانا :vava:
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

لالالالالا يا كوكو

هش يلا 

اللي هيطبخ هيأكلني انا الاول هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اوك تاكلى انتى الاول 
وبعدين انا اكل 
بس مش تاكلى الاكل كله 
سبيلى حته 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*أيه يا عم كوكو*
*أنت عايز تاكل والا تموت في بيتكم  -الف سلامة طبعاً-*
*بس لازم تقرر أنت عايز أيه علشان نعمل حسبنا *​ 
*منور يا حاج ... بس قلي أنت فين دلوقتي* ​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> :a63::2::a63:​


 
*ربنا علي المفتري :blush2:*
*سامحها يا رب*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *أيه يا عم كوكو*
> 
> *أنت عايز تاكل والا تموت في بيتكم  -الف سلامة طبعاً-*
> *بس لازم تقرر أنت عايز أيه علشان نعمل حسبنا *​
> ...


 
اموت فى بيتنا :hlp:
بس مش معقوله اموت جعان
هههههههههههههه 
بنورك توين 
انا دلوقتى فى الشغل ​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اموت فى بيتنا :hlp:​
> 
> بس مش معقوله اموت جعان
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


*أوكشن*
*يبقي أضمن الأكل :smile02*
*أطلب حبة فول من أبو أحمد -ودية علشان الوحدة الوطنية طبعاً-*
*وبعديها أحبس بحبة شاي علي قهوة الريفيرا في الرمل *
*ونشوف موضوع الموت بعد الشغل بقي لما تروح*​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *ربنا علي المفتري :blush2:*
> *سامحها يا رب*​



*اللهم اميييييين :94:
مش عارفه ليه عندى شك ان ربنا هيسمع منك :thnk0001:*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اوك تاكلى انتى الاول
> 
> وبعدين انا اكل
> بس مش تاكلى الاكل كله
> ...


 

ههههههههههه

هييييييييييييييييه

انا اكلت خلاص

وبشرب قهوه

وانتم لاء هههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بالهنا والشفا يا روزى 
انا لسه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي يل كوكو

طيب روح كل يابني احسن انت قربت تختفي هههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> هييييييييييييييييه
> 
> ...



انا عايز اكل واشرب قهوة :a82:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه


هش يا شادي احسن هضرب هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يل كوكو
> 
> طيب روح كل يابني احسن انت قربت تختفي هههههههههه


 
مافيش نفس :vava:​


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> هش يا شادي احسن هضرب هههههههههه



تضربى مين لا انتى ماتعرفنيش :t26:


براحتك طبعا  انا بهزر :08:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مممممممممممممم
نفسى ولا حد يضايقنى ولا اضايق حد
يبقى يوم هادى 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى مش تطلعلى اى حاجة تنكد عليا​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى مش تطلعلى اى حاجة تنكد عليا​*



يارب ما حاجة تضايقك خالص


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> تضربى مين لا انتى ماتعرفنيش :t26:
> 
> 
> براحتك طبعا انا بهزر :08:


 

هههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش عارف...*


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه:new6:



افهم اية انا بقى


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

مش هقولك


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشه


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

لا روزي ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اشوف روحى ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نفسى اشوف روحى ​


 

ايوه ياعم هههههههههه

هقر بقي ههههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ايوه ياعم هههههههههه
> 
> هقر بقي ههههههههههههه:beee:


 
هههههههههههههه 
:94:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

ربنا يسعدك يا كوكو يارب


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى يا روزى 
ويسعدك ويفرح قلبك ​


----------



## just member (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي امشي..


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اغمض وافتح الاقى نفسى دخلت الكلية


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى اشرب شاى ​*


----------



## just member (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه
انتي تاني


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههه
انت اللى تانى​*


----------



## just member (27 نوفمبر 2010)

لالا يا سندريلا
انا اولاني:999:
 انتي ياللي التاني:t30:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههه
لا ياجوجو
انا تانى وتالت وكل مرة ههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي انسي اي شئ يجرح​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي في فنجان قهوة...*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى اسمع خبر يفرحنى بقا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

_نفسى  ارجع زى زمان   اسرح وافكر فيها _​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي الصداع يروح


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي الصداع يروح


 ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب :94::94:
متسمعش منها :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي الصداع يروح


*سلامتك يا روزي في ايه؟؟؟*

*الله كل موضوع ادخله اشوفك موجوعة...*

*في ايه؟؟؟ مالك؟؟؟*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى كل الناس تبقى مبسوطة وفرحانة وسلام ربنا جواها....آمين
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *سلامتك يا روزي في ايه؟؟؟*
> 
> *الله كل موضوع ادخله اشوفك موجوعة...*
> 
> *في ايه؟؟؟ مالك؟؟؟*


 

الله يسلمك يا جوووووو

صداع فظيع مضايقني اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اخلص من تعب صدرى 
مش عارف اعيش زى باقى الناس 
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكون معاك يا كوكووووووووو


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى يا روز ومعاكى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اخف بقى ​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب يا كوكو

ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اشرب قهوه


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

واحد نسكافيه معاكى ​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههه

اممممممممم

سبني افكر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي ابطل تفكير*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اعيش معاك ​


----------



## just member (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بردو هو طلب ملح جدااا
نفسي امشي...


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اروح عايزه انااااااااام


----------



## jesus.my.life (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ابقى مبسوط


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*كان نفسى اكمل نوم :d​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسسسسسسسسي في حاجة*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اشوف حد​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اشوف حد​


مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اسافر بعييييييييييييد*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (28 نوفمبر 2010)

كان نفسى اسمع صوتك​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 نوفمبر 2010)

انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## missorang2006 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اناااااااااام كفايتي يا نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس
يقطع المذاكرة وسنينها!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (29 نوفمبر 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *نفسي اناااااااااام كفايتي يا نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس
> يقطع المذاكرة وسنينها!!!!!!!!!​*



هههههههههههههههه
معلش معلش ​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى أنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام *
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*


----------



## jesus.my.life (29 نوفمبر 2010)

انا هقوم انام :d​


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي يكون اليوم حلو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اخف عشان زهقت*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى انام​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي انااااااااااام اشمعنا انا يعني ههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى أشوفك يارب..........
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى فى حاجة تحقق عشان انبسط قوووى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اشوفها*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى الصداع يروووووح​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش نفسى فى حاجة...!
*​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (1 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي تحصل حاجة تفرحني قوي


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى قلبى يبقى زى قلبك يارب يسوع*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى انام لمدة اسبوع :d


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى اصحى حد من النوم لمدة أسبوع :ura1:
:smile01:smile01*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى بكرة ابقى كويسة  زى النهاردة​*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 ديسمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *نفسى اصحى حد من النوم لمدة أسبوع :ura1:
> :smile01:smile01*​




:t32::t32: 
يبنتى انا اصلا مش بنام هتصحينى وانا مش نايم ازاى بس :thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي ارخم علي حد*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*رخمى يا اوختى براحتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *رخمى يا اوختى براحتك*​


*اومال انا بعمل ايه:smile01*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اومال انا بعمل ايه:smile01*​



*
هههههههههه
بتغلسى بس :a63:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اخف بقي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> هههههههههه
> بتغلسى بس :a63:​*


*براحتي:a63:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى افهملها حل بقا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي البرد يسيبني في حالي
زهقني وطلع روحي*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى اليوم يكون كويس​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (3 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اليوم يبقى وحش على سندريلا ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> نفسى اليوم يبقى وحش على سندريلا ​




*
وكمان بتدعى عليا
بس باين دعوتك استجابت فعلا ​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اخف لاني بجد تعبت


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى افهم لييه بجد​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اخف لاني بجد تعبت



*الف سلامه عليكي يا روزي​*


سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى افهم لييه بجد​​*



*احلي حاجه ان الواحد مش يفهم حاجه
عشان لو فهمتي هتتعبي اكتر​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مش عارفة هههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*



			احلي حاجه ان الواحد مش يفهم حاجه
عشان لو فهمتي هتتعبي اكتر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بالعكس لو فهمت هرتاح
واتصرف على الاساس دة​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي افرح شويه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى اضحك فترة طويلة​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> بالعكس لو فهمت هرتاح
> واتصرف على الاساس دة​*




*وحياتك لو فهمتي هتتعبي اكتر
لا هتعرفي تتصرفي ولا حاجه
بالعكس هتحزني اكتر​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي انسي حاجات رخمه حصلت


----------



## christianbible5 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اضمك متل الام لما بتضم طفلها...*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى بكرة يكون يوم حلو​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى كل اصحابى كل حد مستنى حاجة تحصله لو له فيها خيييييييييير
​


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي2011 تكون سنة جميلة علي الكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي 2010 تخلص ع خير ع الكل
من غير اي أحزان
وسنه 2011 تكون سعيده ع الكل​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اخلص من البرد اللي بيموتني ده


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اخلص من البرد اللي بيموتني ده


 

الف سلامة عليكي يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> الف سلامة عليكي يا قمر​




الله يسلمك يا مرمورتي الغالية


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي افهم شخصية معينة​


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> نفسي افهم شخصية معينة​




ماتحوليش في شخصيات بتكون غامضة اخر حاجه ههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ماتحوليش في شخصيات بتكون غامضة اخر حاجه ههههههههههه


 

ما هي الشخصية دي غامضة جدا
وعلشان كده بقت امنية اني افهمها
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ما هي الشخصية دي غامضة جدا
> وعلشان كده بقت امنية اني افهمها
> ههههههههههههههه​




اهاااااااااا ربنا معاكي يا حبي ههههههه

:t4:


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهاااااااااا ربنا معاكي يا حبي ههههههه
> 
> :t4:


 

ومعاكي يارب يا قمر

:t4:​


----------



## sony_33 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى يمر الاسبوع دة على خير*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي أناااااااااااااااااام*


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

لالالالالالالا

نفسي ميكي مش ينام


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي أناااااااااااااااااام*


 وانا  كماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> 
> نفسي ميكي مش ينام




*اتهدي يابت :nunu0000:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وانا  كماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان




*وحد ماسكك ياواد*


----------



## QUIET GIRL (6 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي أناااااااااااااااااام*


 نوم الظالم عبادة
هههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2010)

QUIET GIRL قال:


> نوم الظالم عبادة
> هههه




*هههههههههههههه
انا ظالم انا
ده انا ملاك يابت :smile01*​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (6 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *انا ظالم انا*
> 
> *ده انا ملاك يابت :smile01*​


 لالالالا عدو المراة ظالم 
اسكت يا واد


----------



## christianbible5 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> 
> نفسي ميكي مش ينام


 *ههههههههه...*

*قمة في الرخامة يا بت...*

*ربنا يسامحك...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2010)

QUIET GIRL قال:


> لالالالا عدو المراة ظالم
> اسكت يا واد



*لع مش ساكت
:gy0000::gy0000:​*


christianbible5 قال:


> *ههههههههه...*
> 
> *قمة في الرخامة يا بت...*
> 
> *ربنا يسامحك...*




*طول عمرها
مش جديده عليها​*


----------



## just member (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بردو نفسي امشي
انا سئمت كل هايدا المتاعب


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اتهدي يابت :nunu0000:*




هههههههههههه

تؤتؤ:08:


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ههههههههه...*
> 
> *قمة في الرخامة يا بت...*
> 
> *ربنا يسامحك...*




ههههههههههههههههه:beee::spor24:


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لع مش ساكت
> :gy0000::gy0000:​*
> 
> 
> ...




هع هع هع:smil15::new6:


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> بردو نفسي امشي
> انا سئمت كل هايدا المتاعب




ربنا يقويك يا جوجو يا رب


----------



## christianbible5 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اشوفك فرحانة...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي أرتاح*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يريحيك ويكوم معاك يا مايكل*​ 
*نفسي تخلص الامتحانات بسرعه*
:ranting:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ربنا يريحيك ويكوم معاك يا مايكل*​
> *نفسي تخلص الامتحانات بسرعه*
> :ranting:​



*
ميرسي يا كاااتي

ويكون معاكي وتخلصي ع خير
ربنا يقويكي ويساعدك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اعيش كانسان بجد​


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي البرد يروح

يمشي هش هههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى ابقى معاك يارب يسوع حتى بعد ما أموت...آمين*


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اشوف كل الناس مبسوطه


----------



## christianbible5 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي البرد يروح
> 
> يمشي هش هههههههههه


*نفسي تريحيني وتقوليلي راح البرد...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي أعيش*


----------



## christianbible5 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*اروح لبنان...*


----------



## just member (8 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اكون حدا عادي مثل باقي الناس...


----------



## biscuta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى ربنا يكرمنىىىىىى بجد نفسى فى شغلى وفى حياتى كلها ​


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اضرب هالحدا :act23:​*


----------



## born2loveAllah (8 ديسمبر 2010)

_نفسي  ينتشر الحب و السلام في كل مكان 
نفسي   كل واحد في نفسه حاجة تتحقق 
نفسي يطووووووووووووووووووول اليوم عشان بعد بكرا هروح للحي الجامعي من جديد و ابعد عن بيتنا اهلي و كل احبابي 



تقبلي مروري
_


----------



## born2loveAllah (8 ديسمبر 2010)

biscuta قال:


> نفسى ربنا يكرمنىىىىىى بجد نفسى فى شغلى وفى حياتى كلها ​




_و انا كمان نفسي ربنا  يحقق لك كل الي نفسك  فيه يا حبيبتي
ربنا يكرمك و يعزك و  يسعد قلبك و ينور طريقك  و يفتح عليكي   ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب_


----------



## azazi (8 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *نفسي اضرب هالحدا :act23:​*




أعصابك  :t33:


----------



## azazi (8 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي الان اشرب بيبسي ....يكون بااارد بالإضافة الى شكولاته من نوع باتشي  اللي احبه اكثير


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى ارتاح فى بيتنا زى كل الناس *
*ما بيصدقوا يروحوا البيت *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي ابطل تفكير*​


----------



## sony_33 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى انام شوية بدون قلق*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى انام واصحى كويس ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى الوجع يخف 
تعبت اوى 
ما بلحقش اخف يومين واتعب تانى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي البرد اللي مطلع عيني يمشي*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى انااااااااااام :99:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي البرد اللي مطلع عيني يمشي*



:smiles-11:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 ديسمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *نفسى انااااااااااام :99:*​




*وحد ماسك فيكي :ranting:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 ديسمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> :smiles-11:​




*دعواتك مستجابه يا مبرووكه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى ارتاح خلاص لانى تعبت​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي امممممممممم

مش فاكره هههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اللي في بالي يتم قبل 05 ابريل...*


----------



## born2loveAllah (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي  لما ارجع الاقي الكل بخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
*


----------



## Rosetta (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي مش عارفة شو نفسي !! ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي ارتاح*​


----------



## azazi (9 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اسافر  صارلي 4 شهور ماطلعت من المملكة ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*اسيب الشغل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*اكلم حد عزيز عليا*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

يكون اليوم بكره حلو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي ارتاح*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي الاقيه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اشوف حد عزيز عليا*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي 2011 تكون جميلة


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي ان الناس كلها تكون صريحة
اللي في قلبها علي لسانها
تعبت من كتر التخمينات بقي​


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اطمن علي صديقة غالية عندي اوي


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى كل الناس يكون بالها مرتاح ​*


----------



## just member (11 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي بابا يشفي بالقريب العاجل
حالي قلقان اكتير علية


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> نفسي بابا يشفي بالقريب العاجل
> حالي قلقان اكتير علية


 

الف سلامه عليه يا جوجو


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> نفسي بابا يشفي بالقريب العاجل
> حالي قلقان اكتير علية



*ربنا يطمنكوا عليه يا جوجو​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

عايزة اطمن 
​


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي ربنا يشفي كل مريض


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> نفسي بابا يشفي بالقريب العاجل
> حالي قلقان اكتير علية


*ربنا يشفية ويطمنكم علية*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> عايزة اطمن ​


*وانا صدقينى *

*ربنا يطمن قلبنا يا حببتى*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (11 ديسمبر 2010)

عايز اطلع من الى فيه واعرف اعيش حياتى​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي النحس الي عليا يتفك بقي صبرت كتير يا رب لحد امتي بقي الاحوال عمالة تسوء​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *نفسي النحس الي عليا يتفك بقي صبرت كتير يا رب لحد امتي بقي الاحوال عمالة تسوء​*


*تأكدى يا حببتى انى الحال الى انتى فية دة لصالحك فى اى حال اذا كان بالحلو او بالوحش عشان انتى بنتة وهو شايفلك الاصلح*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اكلم حد عزيز عليا*​


_*طيب ينفع انا:smil12:*_​


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اشوفها ..*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى الاقى اى معنى ​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 ديسمبر 2010)

حتتين تلج


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> حتتين تلج



تعالى وانا اديهملك :smil12:​


----------



## sony_33 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى اولع فى الجهاز دة علشان ادفا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 ديسمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> تعالى وانا اديهملك :smil12:​




ههههه لا انا مش عاوز تلج من السما انا عاوز تلج من التلاجه عشان اتدفى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههه لا انا مش عاوز تلج من السما انا عاوز تلج من التلاجه عشان اتدفى



اومال يعنى هجيب التلج منين:thnk0001:
من التلالالاجه اكيييييد​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى أكون معاك يارب يسوع الى الأبد.........*


----------



## Rosetta (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اتدفى 
دا البرد و لا قاطع فيه حاجة :ranting: ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *نفسي اتدفى
> دا البرد و لا قاطع فيه حاجة :ranting: ​*



اة بامانة يا روزيتا
انا بقيت بروح بدرى علشان ببقى بردان


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اطمن علي اللي غايب


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى ارتاح يارب *​*

 *


----------



## Rosetta (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي امووووووووت ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *نفسي امووووووووت ​*


_ بعد الشر عليكى يا روزااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_
_يارب  دايما بخير  وشدة وهتعدى_​


----------



## Rosetta (12 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ بعد الشر عليكى يا روزااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_
> _يارب  دايما بخير  وشدة وهتعدى_​



*ربنا يخليك يا جونا 
الحياة بقت كلها ضغط و تعب و هموم و مشاكل 
ربنا يعينا بقى
مرسي ليك اخي الغالي  ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يخليك يا جونا *
> *الحياة بقت كلها ضغط و تعب و هموم و مشاكل *
> *ربنا يعينا بقى*
> 
> *مرسي ليك اخي الغالي *​


_* دا صليبيك   متقوليش تقل لحسن تتعبى  بعدين قولى لربنا  ادينا اكتاف اقوى تقدر تشيل*_
_*دا هيريحك  اكتر من طلب الموت لاننا منعرفش  ايه اللى  هيجى بعد الموت*_
_*ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا زوزااااااااااا*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*إدخلنا يارب يسوع ملكوت السموات ...*


----------



## Rosetta (12 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* دا صليبيك   متقوليش تقل لحسن تتعبى  بعدين قولى لربنا  ادينا اكتاف اقوى تقدر تشيل*_
> _*دا هيريحك  اكتر من طلب الموت لاننا منعرفش  ايه اللى  هيجى بعد الموت*_
> _*ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا زوزااااااااااا*_​



*صليبي و هحمله يا جونا 
ربنا يساعدني 

مررررسي ليك اخي الغالي و مرسي لكلامك المعزي 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 ديسمبر 2010)

_اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااام_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*بردوا نفسى ارتاح 
*​


----------



## just member (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي امشي  من كثرة معاناتي


----------



## روزي86 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي الجو ميبقاش برد اوي


----------



## magedrn (13 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي الجو ميبقاش برد اوي


 
نفسى الجو يرجع حر زى الاول 
معاكى وبقوة يا روزى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى اتحسن بسرعة بقا​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (13 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى اتحسن بسرعة بقا​*



يارب يا سندريلا

انا بقى نفسى يحصل الى فى بالى بس مستحيل مش عارف اعمل اية​


----------



## روزي86 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

magedrn قال:


> نفسى الجو يرجع حر زى الاول
> معاكى وبقوة يا روزى


 

هههههههههه ده انا متلجه اخر حاجه يا ماجد ههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> يارب يا سندريلا
> 
> انا بقى نفسى يحصل الى فى بالى بس مستحيل مش عارف اعمل اية​



*
ربنا يسمع منك :94:

وانشالله لو ليك فيه خير يتحقق​*


----------



## christianbible5 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*اروح لبنان...*


----------



## just member (17 ديسمبر 2010)

امشي
عايز امشي...​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي ماما العدرا تظهر واشوفها واكلمها *


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى كل الناس تكون مبسوطة وجواها إيمان وسلام ورجاء فى المسيح*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2010)

عايز اكل 
جعاااان​


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اقول قديه بحبك...*


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اروح

بردانه هههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي ارجع اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام يومين ورا بعض ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى الحال يتعدل​*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]RygpnagcGl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اشرب الشاي واناااااااااااااام


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*اضربك...*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى ارجع تانى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى اليوم يعدى من غير مشاكل​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اللي بفكر فيه يتم


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

انشاء الله مش هيتم


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> انشاء الله مش هيتم


 

ههههههههه نووووووووووووو هيتم بقي وااااااااااء


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه نووووووووووووو هيتم بقي وااااااااااء


اسمعى منى مش هيتهم  :smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اسمعى منى مش هيتهم :smil15::smil15::smil15:


 

هههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه:t30:


_*30:30:  مانتى بتضحكى زينا اهوه  :t30::t30::t30:*_​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اشرب قهوة...*


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مش نفسي في حاجه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي انااااااااااام


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي حد يرخم عليا...*

*ههههههههه...*


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالا نفسي محدش يرخم علي جوووووووو


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالالا نفسي محدش يرخم علي جوووووووو


 *بلى انا نفسي حد وحشني اوي يرخم عليا...*

*هي فين الحلوة دي؟؟؟*

*ربنا يخليكي ليا...*


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *بلى انا نفسي حد وحشني اوي يرخم عليا...*
> 
> *هي فين الحلوة دي؟؟؟*
> 
> *ربنا يخليكي ليا...*





ههههههههه طيب دور عليها هنا والا هنا يا جووووووووو:smile02


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه طيب دور عليها هنا والا هنا يا جووووووووو:smile02


 *لقيتها...*

*ام 44...*

*ههههههههههه...*


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *لقيتها...*
> 
> *ام 44...*
> 
> *ههههههههههه...*


 

هع هع هع

طيب وام 55 فين ؟ هههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هع هع هع
> 
> طيب وام 55 فين ؟ هههههههههه:smil15:


*هع هع... ايه ده... واد انت!!! :fun_oops: اتعلمت الحاجات دي فين؟؟؟*

*اقولك بكرا هي فين...:t39: اقدر اروح انام الليلة؟؟؟:2:*


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *هع هع... ايه ده... واد انت!!! :fun_oops: اتعلمت الحاجات دي فين؟؟؟*
> 
> *اقولك بكرا هي فين...:t39: اقدر اروح انام الليلة؟؟؟:2:*


 

امممممممممم

طيب روح نام يا جووووووووو

احسن تنام في الشغل وتفضحنا هههههههههههه

احلام سعيده يا باشا:yaka:


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممممم
> 
> طيب روح نام يا جووووووووو
> 
> ...


*لو قضية نوم في الشغل يبقى عادي... المشكلة انا هقوم الساعة اربعة ازاااااااااااااي؟؟؟*

*ربنا يسامح اللي كان السبب...:love45:*

*وانت من اهل الخير روزاية...*


----------



## azazi (20 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اسمع خبر قبول ابتعاثي للدراسة في دولة اوروبية ... قريباً  .


----------



## Rosetta (20 ديسمبر 2010)

azazi قال:


> نفسي اسمع خبر قبول ابتعاثي للدراسة في دولة اوروبية ... قريباً  .



*أمين يا رب
ربنا يحقق اللي في بالك azazi ​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اللي جنبي يحل عني بقي تعبت............ الرحمه


----------



## fady maher (21 ديسمبر 2010)

محتاجك تقوينى​


----------



## روزي86 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي ابطل اعشم في حد


----------



## johna&jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

_*انسى ان ليا اصحاب *_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اصحى الاقي دنيا مفيهاش ناس خاالص واعرف شكل الكون ايه من غير ناس
​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اخلص شغل بقي


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*صلواتكم من أجلى.............*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*اضمك وآخدك لدنيا تانية...*


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *صلواتكم من أجلى.............*


 

ربنا يكون معاك ويرشدك


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اضمك وآخدك لدنيا تانية...*


 

سيدي يا سيدي هههههههههه

والدنيا التانيه دي غير الدنيا الاولانية هههههههههه:beee:


----------



## christianbible5 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> سيدي يا سيدي هههههههههه
> 
> والدنيا التانيه دي غير الدنيا الاولانية هههههههههه:beee:


*دنيا فيها العجايب والحلو من الحبيب...*

*دنيا ماتعرفش تكذب ولا تخدع...*

*دنيا النور فيها خافت... الصوت صامت... الشعور قاتل...*

*دنيا مش عارف اوصفها...*


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *دنيا فيها العجايب والحلو من الحبيب...*
> 
> *دنيا ماتعرفش تكذب ولا تخدع...*
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه ماشي ياعم الرومانسي:gy0000:


----------



## christianbible5 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ماشي ياعم الرومانسي:gy0000:


*دي مش رومانسية ده نفسي في ايه النهارده...:a63:*

:love45:


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه

مااااااااااسي يا حج جوووووووووو


----------



## christianbible5 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> مااااااااااسي يا حج جوووووووووو


*مش تقوليلي مبروك لقيت الدواء!!!*

*لازم نفتح موضوع في قسم التهاني...*

*هع هع هع...*


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

مبروك يا باشا


----------



## johna&jesus (23 ديسمبر 2010)

_نفسى ارجع تانى زى زمان_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اطرد حد معين من المنتدى :110105~127:
هههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اشوف كل اللي بحبهم مبسوطين


----------



## Twin (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي أشرب قهوة مصري *​


----------



## Rosetta (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*مش نفسي بشيء!!!!!! ​*


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اشد اللحاف و استغطى


----------



## Rosetta (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> نفسى اشد اللحاف و استغطى



*ههههههههههه 
شد هو حد ماسكك يا حج :gy0000:​*


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

والنبى يا حجة مكسل قوى


----------



## christianbible5 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي الرب يسوع يولد في قلوبنا من جديد...*


----------



## اسامة مسلم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

_*نفسي انام*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي ابطل تفكيييييييييييييير تعبت


----------



## christianbible5 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*مش عايز اكلمك الوقت ده ضروري تكوني جالسة مع اهلك...*

*نفسي فقط المح اسمك... اشتقتلك يا ارق واطيب انسانة في الوجود...*

*ميلاد مجيد...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*wanna fly like a bird*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشوفك فرحانة...*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى اصحابى يستحملونى شوية فى ضيقتى وخنقتى​*


----------



## marcelino (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اولع فى حد

لالا

كذا حد بالمره
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى انااااااااام
صاحية من امبارح
​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اشوف اللي واحشني


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اكل كتيييير 
هههههههههه 
​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

وانا وانا


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اممممممم
ياسلام بقى لو فنجان قهوه 
يبقى تمام اوى 
​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*اناااااااااااام...*


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اممممممم
> 
> ياسلام بقى لو فنجان قهوه
> يبقى تمام اوى ​


 

هههههههههههه انا شربت وانت لا هههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اناااااااااااام...*


 

يلا روح نام يا جوووو

احلام سعيده وحسنية ههههههههه:mus13:


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اخف من البرد الى لية اسبوع مبهدلنى دة​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الف سلامه عليك يا فادي


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يسلمك يا روزى ومايكتبلك الدور دة

احسن دا تقيل اوى المرة دى


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

معلش يا فادي

اهم شئ استريح عشان ماتتعبش اكتر

وان شاء الله تخف بسرعه


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مقضيها فى البيت 4 ايام بامانة 
يادوب خرجت امبارح 
ونشكر ربنا دلوقتى احسن من الاول بكتير​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله يا فادي انك اتحسنت عن الاول

يارب دايما تكون في تحسن


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليكى يا روزى

ربنا معاكى انتى كمان​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا روح نام يا جوووو
> 
> احلام سعيده وحسنية ههههههههه:mus13:


 *مش عارف ايه اللي بيحصل معايا...*

*انام ازاي على الدوشة دي؟؟؟*

*طبل هههههههههه...*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 ديسمبر 2010)

_*نفسى افووووووووووووووق واشوف حد كمان فايق *_​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي كل الايام تكون حلوه علي كل اللي بحبهم


----------



## marcelino (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اضرب واحد ظررررررريف على قفاه*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي 2011 تكون اجمل من 2010


----------



## azazi (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اشعر برغبة  بضرب  كل من يسبني الآن في تعليقاته باحدى المواقع الاخبارية المحلية ..لاني قلت راي مخالف لهم..
:t33:


----------



## Rosetta (26 ديسمبر 2010)

azazi قال:


> اشعر برغبة  بضرب  كل من يسبني الآن في تعليقاته باحدى المواقع الاخبارية المحلية ..لاني قلت راي مخالف لهم..
> :t33:



*هههههههههه 
الشجرة المثمرة هي التي تلقى بالحجارة :t33:​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي ابطل اتعامل بحسن نيه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى يكون بكرة يوم كويس*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى يكون بكرة يوم كويس*


هو بكرة فيه ايه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> هو بكرة فيه ايه؟؟؟؟؟



*
مش فيه
بس بتمنى انه يكون حلو مش وحش :new8:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي ابطل اتعامل بحسن نيه


 *نو هيدا مش كلام روزاية البريئة...*

*ليه؟؟؟*


----------



## Rosetta (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أنااااااااااااام يومين ورا بعض ​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي الناس تبطل تظلم


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اخف النهاردة بقى واقوم من السرير ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اشوف كل الناس مبسوطين 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*يارب فرّح كل نفس حزينة أرجوك ياربى يسوع.آميــــــــــن
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى ابطل رشح مناخيرى وجعتنى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي وجع جنبي يخف


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اقراء الكتاب المقدس واصلى فى الكنيسة


----------



## Rosetta (28 ديسمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> نفسى اقراء الكتاب المقدس واصلى فى الكنيسة



*يا رب يا سعيد 
لا تخف الرب سيكون معك و يحقق ليك كل ما تطلب 

ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اناااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي ربنا يسمع مني ويعدل من عندو شويه عشان تعبت*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 ديسمبر 2010)

_*الرحيل  *_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى السنة الجديدة تبقى سنة مباركة على الكل.آمين
*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي الصداع يخف


----------



## sparrow (29 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي الصداع يخف




انشالله يخف
سلامتك يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> انشالله يخف
> سلامتك يا جميل


 

الله يسلمك يا حبيبتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى اشرب نسكافيه
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى االلى هعمله النهاردة يطلع جامد ​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اشوف اللي بحبهم مبسوطين دايما


----------



## Rosetta (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي ارتاااااااااااح من الهم اللي انا فيه ​*


----------



## just member (1 يناير 2011)

نفسي *الاسلام* ينتهي من العالم وشرة معة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> نفسي *الاسلام* ينتهي من العالم وشرة معة


 
*امييييييييييييييين*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> نفسي *الاسلام* ينتهي من العالم وشرة معة



*أمييييييييييييييييييييييين ​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 يناير 2011)

نفسى اقول 
للكل 
محتاجين نتقوى بالصوم والصلاة


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

نفسي نعيش في سلام

ليه كل الاضطهاد ده


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

نفسى اموت بجد


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

بعد الشر يا جون

الظالم هو اللي يموت


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*نفسي أرجع مصر بجد ... حاسس بالغربة أوي*​


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2011)

*مصر مين بس توين
احنا هنا حاسين بغربة اكتر منك*


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

نفسي ناخد بطارنااااااااا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2011)

*نفسي يتخلص الضالين من سمة الوحش....*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

*نفسي تيجي يا رب ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يناير 2011)

*عزى يارب أولادك وقوى إيمانهم بيك..آمين*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يناير 2011)

*نفسى افهم فى اية​*


----------



## missorang2006 (8 يناير 2011)

Nfsin25ls exams .....


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2011)

missorang2006 قال:


> nfsin25ls exams .....



*و انا كمااااااااااان ​*


----------



## missorang2006 (8 يناير 2011)

نفسي ارجع الساعة تلات سنين ونص لوراااااااااا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يناير 2011)

*ربنا معاكم انتو الاتنين ​*


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ربنا معاكم انتو الاتنين ​*



*مررررررررسي يا عسل 
و معاكي برضه 
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مررررررررسي يا عسل
> و معاكي برضه
> ​*




*ثااانكس يا قمرتى :Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2011)

*نفسي يحصل انهاردة زي زمان
لما كان يسوع بيخفف الشهيد بعد كل عزاب بيتعزبة وبعد تقطيع لحمة بيظهرلة ويرجعة كما كان سليم خالص
لو يحصل كدة مع المجروحين في حادث الكنيسة​*


----------



## missorang2006 (8 يناير 2011)

*Thx sweety,,,,, ana 3ndi exam bokra o msh   Tay2a 2zaker...... Sorry 3ashan el english bs el jhaz bta3 my sist*​er ma bktob 3arabi sa3b ...


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يناير 2011)

missorang2006 قال:


> *thx sweety,,,,, ana 3ndi exam bokra o msh   tay2a 2zaker...... Sorry 3ashan el english bs el jhaz bta3 my sist*​er ma bktob 3arabi sa3b ...



*
ربنا معاكى ياقمر
وارشمى الصليب كدة وحاولى تذاكرى
وربنا معاكى يارب
ولايهمك انا فاهمة لاتقلقى ​*


----------



## govany shenoda (8 يناير 2011)

نفسي ربنا يعزي اولاده
ويشفي المصابين​


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> نفسي ربنا يعزي اولاده
> ويشفي المصابين​



*أميـــــــــــــن يا جوفاني :new5:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

*نفسى اتنسى ​*


----------



## azazi (9 يناير 2011)

نفسي ان يسامحني صديق عزيز جداً اخطأت بحقه بلحظة غضب.


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

*نفسى اروق شوية من حالة الخنقة دى​*


----------



## sony_33 (9 يناير 2011)

نفسى اهاجر لجزيرة لوحدى​


----------



## grges monir (9 يناير 2011)

*يارب اشوفك قريب*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

*نفسى افهم ليه بيحصل كدة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يناير 2011)

*نفسى دماغى تقف عن التفكير​*


----------



## marmora jesus (14 يناير 2011)

نفسي الوجع اللي حاسة بيه ده يقف بقي​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2011)

*نفسي ارتاح وافهم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

نفسى ابعد عن العالم وانسى حياتى واعيش ​


----------



## just member (15 يناير 2011)

نفسي امشي بقي
طالت الايام اكتير


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

نفسى اناااااااااااااام​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2011)

*نفسى اهاااااااااااجر​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

ياسلام لو فنجان قهوه زياده 

يبقى زى الفل ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2011)

*نفسى اركز فى نفسى شوية​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

نفسى اليوم يعدى على خير ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

جعااااااااااااان 

نفسى اكل​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

نفسي الشغل يخلص بقي

واااااااااااااء


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

امممممممممم 

دلوقتى نفسى اشرب شاى ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2011)

نفسي ينتهي الفيلم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*نفسى الصداع يروح​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

نفسى اخلاص ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*نفسى اشرب كابتشينو بس مكسلة اعمل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

نفسى الصداع يروح ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> نفسى الصداع يروح ​



*
بصرة ياكوكو ​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

نفسي اروح لاني بردانه ههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2011)

*نفسي أفهم​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي أفهم​*




*مش لازم تفهم :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مش لازم تفهم :t30:​*




*ليه شايفاني سندريلا :thnk0001:​*


----------



## oesi no (16 يناير 2011)

*نفسي فى كفتة على الفحم *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ليه شايفاني سندريلا :thnk0001:​*




*لا شيفاك مايكل :act23:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لا شيفاك مايكل :act23:​*




*خفه يابت :act23:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *خفه يابت :act23:​*





*طول عمرى ياواد :gun:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *طول عمرى ياواد :gun:​*




:2::2::2:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

نفسى انام علشان ارتاح ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*نفسى انزل اتفسسسسسسسسسسح ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

نفسى فى فنجان قهوه علشان ما انمش ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*نفسى التلج ينزل :d​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

نفسى اشوفك 
او اتكلم معاك لانى برتاح اوى لما بكلمك  ​


----------



## just member (16 يناير 2011)

النهاية
بدي النهاية
ولا نفسي في شيئ اخر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

نفسى المحبه تسود العالم ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*نفسى اكل شاورما​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

نفسى اقابل ربنا ​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

نفسي رجلي تخف بقي


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2011)

*نفسي ..... أصلي بجد النهاردة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يناير 2011)

*لسه صاحي بس عايز انام*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

نفسى الناس يكون عندها احساس ​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

نفسي ورم رجلي يخف


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2011)

*نفسى أشوفك يارب يسوع ...آمين*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*نفسي أنسي كل حاجه في حياتي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2011)

*نفسى أرنم وأسبح كل عمرى ليك يارب يسوع*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

مش نفسي في اي حاجه


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

نفسى اقابلك يا يسوع ​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

نفسي اروح بقي والنبي زهقت ههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

نفسى اللى بفكر فيه يحصل ​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> نفسى اللى بفكر فيه يحصل ​


 

ايه ها ايه هههههههههههههه:2:


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

​


روزي86 قال:


> ايه ها ايه هههههههههههههه:2:


 
ههههههههههه 
مش هقولك :smil15:​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههه
> مش هقولك :smil15:​





ههههههههههههه

طيب:08:​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب:08:


 
هههههههههههههه 

عسل ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسي ف حاجه مش عارفه ايه هيا*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل ​




لالالالالالالا انا روزي لو سمحت ههههههههه:crazy_pil


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نفسي ف حاجه مش عارفه ايه هيا*




وانا بردو يا حبي نفسي في نفس الحاجه دي هههههههههه:t17:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وانا بردو يا حبي نفسي في نفس الحاجه دي هههههههههه:t17:


*
ههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتيني 
طيب خلاص نجيبها ونقسمها بالنص
انا حته وانتي حته*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالا انا روزي لو سمحت ههههههههه:crazy_pil


 
هههههههههههههه

اوك يا روزى :dance:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكتيني
> طيب خلاص نجيبها ونقسمها بالنص
> انا حته وانتي حته*




ماشي ماشي موافقه

هيييييييييييييييه

هنقسمها سوا

يلا بقي يلا ندور عشان نعرف هي ايه اصلا ههههههههههه:ura1::bud:


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

نفسى ارتاح من الألم ده ​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

نفسي اشرب شاي بس مكسله

واااااااااااااء


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ماشي ماشي موافقه
> 
> هيييييييييييييييه
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
اه عندك حقق
اقولك حاجه 
اللي يلاقيها ياخد الحته الكبيره*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> نفسى ارتاح من الألم ده ​



*ربنا معاك ويعوضك خير*


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسي أكل كنتاكي من فرع طلعت حرب ..... بس أزاي يا ولدي*
*هما معندهمش دليفري*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> اه عندك حقق
> اقولك حاجه
> اللي يلاقيها ياخد الحته الكبيره*




ههههههههههه

خلاص اتفقنا

انتي حره بقي انا هجري اسرع منك وادور ههههههههه:crazy_pil


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اشرب شاي بس مكسله
> 
> واااااااااااااء



*خلاص متعيطيش
هبعتلك شاي
ده المنتدى كلو لو عرف هيجيبلك شاي*


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نفسى ارتاح من الألم ده ​



*يبني مالك ... أنت عيان والا أيه ؟*
*أنا سامع أن الملاريا عملة شغل عالي في بتسوانا :smile02*

*الله معك يا كوكو مان*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> خلاص اتفقنا
> 
> انتي حره بقي انا هجري اسرع منك وادور ههههههههه:crazy_pil



*هههههههههههههههه
تعالي اشربي الشاي الاول
اكون انا دورت 
يارب الاقيها انا       :ray::*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *خلاص متعيطيش
> هبعتلك شاي
> ده المنتدى كلو لو عرف هيجيبلك شاي*




ههههههههههه

تسلميلي يا قمر انتي وكل اعضااااء المنتدي


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ربنا معاك ويعوضك خير*




ميرسى يا فندم ومعاكى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *يبني مالك ... أنت عيان والا أيه ؟*
> *أنا سامع أن الملاريا عملة شغل عالي في بتسوانا :smile02*​
> 
> *الله معك يا كوكو مان*​



شويه تعب واكيد هيعدوا 

نشكر ربنا على كل اللى يجيبه 

ومعك يا توين ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسى أكل قصــــــــــــب ..هههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههه

وانا كمان لاني ماجبتش امبارح ولا انهارده


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

وانا كان نفسى اكل قصب 

بس للاسف ماينفعش ​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *نفسى أكل قصــــــــــــب ..هههه*​


 
*ليه بقي يا أبو تربوا ..... :a82:*
*فكرتني بالحبايب :ranting:*
*هنا عندنا لا قصب ولا قلقاس ولا حتي لب أبيض *
*أنا كنت هعيط أمبارح وأنا راجع من الكنيسة*​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*المهم حد يشوفلي موضوع الدلفري بتاع كنتاكي *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *المهم حد يشوفلي موضوع الدلفري بتاع كنتاكي *​


 
اممممممممم
اتصل ب 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 

ولو حد رد عليك ماتقولش مين قالك اتصل بيهم :smil15:​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اممممممممم​
> 
> اتصل ب 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 18 ​
> ولو حد رد عليك ماتقولش مين قالك اتصل بيهم :smil15:​


*طب ما أنا بجرب من الصبح محدش بيرد :smil13:*
*الكنتاكي ال هنا زبالة وعهد الله :scenic:*
*تحس أنك بتاكل فراخ تحت كوبري أمبابة ..... وحشتيني يا مصر*​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

معلش يا توين 

كله حاجه وليها مميزات وعيوب ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> 
> وانا كمان لاني ماجبتش امبارح ولا انهارده





> وانا كان نفسى اكل قصب
> 
> بس للاسف ماينفعش





> *ليه بقي يا أبو تربوا ..... :a82:*
> *فكرتني بالحبايب :ranting:*
> *هنا عندنا لا قصب ولا قلقاس ولا حتي لب أبيض *
> *أنا كنت هعيط أمبارح وأنا راجع من الكنيسة*



عيد غطاس مجيد
كل سنة وكلكم طيبين وفرحانين تملى مع المسيح...
آميــــــــــــــــن

​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> عيد غطاس مجيد
> كل سنة وكلكم طيبين وفرحانين تملى مع المسيح...
> آميــــــــــــــــن​


* وأنت طيب يا أبو تربوا .....*

*بس أزاااااااااي *
*هنفرح من غير قصب وقلقاس :ranting:*
*ممكن حد يوصلنا علي شحنة للمنتدي وعلي حساب روك أو دونا :smile01*​


----------



## zezza (19 يناير 2011)

نفسى امص قصب بس ما بعرفشى :36_1_4:
و ماما مش راضية تقطعهولى :36_1_4:
شكلى هقضيها قلقاس بس :new2:​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

zezza قال:


> نفسى امص قصب بس ما بعرفشى :36_1_4:​
> و ماما مش راضية تقطعهولى :36_1_4:
> 
> شكلى هقضيها قلقاس بس :new2:​


 
*وبدأ يذداد الحقد ..... *
*طب محدش عنوا حبة صور الواحد يتصبر بيها لحد السنة ال جية*​


----------



## fullaty (19 يناير 2011)

zezza قال:


> نفسى امص قصب بس ما بعرفشى :36_1_4:
> و ماما مش راضية تقطعهولى :36_1_4:
> شكلى هقضيها قلقاس بس :new2:​



*وانا كمان مش عارفه اكل كل ضروسى بتوجعنى :209kd:

بس كل سنه وانتوا طيبين برضه*


----------



## zezza (19 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *وبدأ يذداد الحقد ..... *
> *طب محدش عنوا حبة صور الواحد يتصبر بيها لحد السنة ال جية*​



يا عينى يا توين لسة ما اكلتش قلقاس و عايش :t33:
قالولنا و احنا ضغيريين اللى ما ياكلش قلقاس يصبح من غير راس
خد صبر نفسك :a63:






الصورة دى فيها قلقاس و قصب ..علشان ما يبقاش نفسك فى حاجة 




​


----------



## zezza (19 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *وانا كمان مش عارفه اكل كل ضروسى بتوجعنى :209kd:
> 
> بس كل سنه وانتوا طيبين برضه*



ههههههههه شكلنا كدة هنقضيها عصير قصب بدل ما نمص 
كل سنة و انتى طيبة يا سكرة


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

*ثانك يو زيزي ,,,,, وأنا مكلتش علشان معندنا هنا في البلد ال أنا فيها *​


----------



## fullaty (19 يناير 2011)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههه شكلنا كدة هنقضيها عصير قصب بدل ما نمص
> كل سنة و انتى طيبة يا سكرة



*هههههههه وده اللى بيحصل فعلا يا زيزى
وانتى طيبه يا قمره :99:*​


----------



## zezza (19 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *ثانك يو زيزي ,,,,, وأنا مكلتش علشان معندنا هنا في البلد ال أنا فيها *​



معلش توين .. اول ما تنزل مصر هنستناك بحلة قلقاس فى المطار 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما و  كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

نفسى أكل والاكل لسه مش خلص  ​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نفسى أكل والاكل لسه مش خلص ​


 
*وكمان واخد أجازة من الشغل علشان العيد :thnk0001:*
*يا عدالة السماء أين أنتي* ​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

zezza قال:


> معلش توين .. اول ما تنزل مصر هنستناك بحلة قلقاس فى المطار





zezza قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما و كل سنة و انت طيب


*ولحمة محمرة كمان بليز :smil16:*​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *وكمان واخد أجازة من الشغل علشان العيد :thnk0001:*
> 
> *يا عدالة السماء أين أنتي* ​



لا وحياتك
 واخد اجازه اخلص امتحاناتى وارجع تانى الشغل ​


----------



## Twin (19 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لا وحياتك
> واخد اجازه اخلص امتحاناتى وارجع تانى الشغل ​


 
*خلاص يا عم .... بالهنا والشفا .... وأوعي تكون بتاكل قلقاس :hlp:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يناير 2011)

zezza قال:


> يا عينى يا توين لسة ما اكلتش قلقاس و عايش :t33:
> قالولنا و احنا ضغيريين اللى ما ياكلش قلقاس يصبح من غير راس
> خد صبر نفسك :a63:
> 
> ...


*على كدة يا زيزا انا هصبح من غير راس لانى مش بحب القلقاس
كل سنة والجميع بخير
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسى اذاكر بس عارفة نفسى 
افضل العب لحد قبل الامتحان بيوم اذاكر واعيط
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسي انااااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسي اخد اجازة علطول زي انهاردة كده هههههه*​


----------



## fullaty (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسى ربنا يطمنى ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسي اساااااااااااااااااااااااااااافر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسي الدنيا تمطر تاني عشان امشي فيها:ura1:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

نفسي وجع جنبي يخف


----------



## fullaty (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي وجع جنبي يخف



*الف سلامه يا قمر *


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *الف سلامه يا قمر *




الله يسلمك يا حبي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسي ارتاح​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*اقووووووووووووووووووم من علي كرسي هههههههههه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسى كل الناس يبقى جواها فرح وسلام و ثقة فى محبة ربنا
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

نفسى دقات قلبى تهدى والخنقه تمشى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نفسى دقات قلبى تهدى والخنقه تمشى ​


*امشششششي يا خنقة:smil15:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

اممممممممم

مش نفسي في حاجه نااااااااااو


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

نفسى يجيلى نوم بدرى علشان الوجع يخف
علشان اقدر اصحى الصبح واروح امتحانى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*مممممممممممممممم افكر وارجع تاني هههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

نفسي اشرب قهوه

حد يعملي بقي ههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

جعاااااااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسي العمر يوقف بيا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2011)

ولا حاجه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

نفسى يكون يوم جميل​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

نفسي انااااااااااام


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

نفسى .... نفسى ... نفسى 
مش عارف​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

:spor2::spor2:


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2011)

i need to go only
plz my god
plz


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2011)

*نفسي أرتاح يوم​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

نفسي ارحل


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

نفسى عنيا ترجع كويسه زى الاول ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك في يوم معين*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

نفسي اروح بقي تعبت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

*نفسي ارتاح من التفكير*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

اممممم نفسي الصداع يمشي باي هههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اروح بقي تعبت



*خديني معاكي والنبي يا روزي
والنبي والنبي :99:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي ارتاح من التفكير*​



*سيبيها ع الله
هو اللي يحل كل شيئ من عندو 
ربنا يفرحك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *سيبيها ع الله
> هو اللي يحل كل شيئ من عندو
> ربنا يفرحك*


*اكيد ملناش غيرك يارب نلجأ ليه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

نفسى اروح فى المكان اللى مافهوش تعب خالص ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *خديني معاكي والنبي يا روزي*
> *والنبي والنبي :99:*


 

هههههههههه يلا يلا التوك توك مستني علي اول الشارع هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليك يارب وياخد من عمري ويديك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

نفسى اموت ولا اشوفك بتتغير كده​


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2011)

*نفسي أنام *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نفسى اموت ولا اشوفك بتتغير كده​


*بعد الشر عليك يا كوكو
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بعد الشر عليك يا كوكو
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تصدقى عندك حق 
لان ماحدش يستاهل ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

نفسي انام بدري


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي انام بدري


*
يلا قومي نامي
اقري الفاتحه سبع مرات وصلي خمشتر ركعه
وفي دعاء قوليه 500 مره هتنامي بدري اوووي
ده غيييييييييييييير كل ده ليكي 700 حسنه لما تنامي بدري
يلا ربنا معاكي ​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> يلا قومي نامي
> اقري الفاتحه سبع مرات وصلي خمشتر ركعه
> وفي دعاء قوليه 500 مره هتنامي بدري اوووي
> ...




ههههههههههه يا سيدي علي الوصفه السحريه هههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يا سيدي علي الوصفه السحريه هههههههههههههه



*انتي جربي بس
وهتدعيلي ده لو مدعتيش عليا
ربنا يريح قلبك يا قمر وتنامي وترتاحي​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انتي جربي بس
> وهتدعيلي ده لو مدعتيش عليا
> ربنا يريح قلبك يا قمر وتنامي وترتاحي​*




ههههههههه لالالالالالا مقدرش ادعي عليكي طبعا

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

نفسى اكل ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نفسى اكل ​


*يبقا العزومة عند كوكو:ura1:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يبقا العزومة عند كوكو:ura1:*​


 
لما القى اكل فى البيت هقولكم :spor24:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لما القى اكل فى البيت هقولكم :spor24:​


*ومين قالك اننا هنتعزم في البيت:smil15:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ومين قالك اننا هنتعزم في البيت:smil15:*​


 
امممممممم
ههههههههههه
ماشى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> امممممممم
> ههههههههههه
> ماشى ​


*ليييييييييه ما بدري:t33:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

نفسي اشوفك وحشتيني


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

*نفس يبقي يوم جميل ..... يوم كدة أحس في بالأمل في ال بعده*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

نفسى يكون اليوم مختلف ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

اممممممممم

بتمني ميكنش فيه شغل كتير


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

نفسى اسافر لابعد مكان فى العالم ​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

*وأنا بقي نفسي أرجع مصر ساعتين بس :cry2:*​


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2011)

ماليش نفس لشيئ


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *وأنا بقي نفسي أرجع مصر ساعتين بس :cry2:*​


 
تبدل :kap:​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> ماليش نفس لشيئ


*طب جرب تكلمني كدة أو تسأل عليا ... ممكن نفسك تتفتح :t17:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> ماليش نفس لشيئ


 
ليه بس يا جوجو 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> تبدل :kap:​


*موافق .... بس التذاكر عليك :smil12:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2011)

*مش نفسى فى حاجة بردو .*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *موافق .... بس التذاكر عليك :smil12:*​


 
اوك بس اضمن الشغل والسكن 
ويلا من دلوقتى :t39:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 يناير 2011)

نفسى ان ينموا ايمانى واصلى فى الكنيسة واقراء فى الكتاب المقدس بحرية دون قيود


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2011)

*نفسي اهاجر في جزيره لوحدي​*


----------



## مينا كوتة (22 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> نفسى ان ينموا ايمانى واصلى فى الكنيسة واقراء فى الكتاب المقدس بحرية دون قيود



مفيش حاجة الواحد يتمننها
غير الكلام دة كلو
نو كومنت بعد الكلام دة كلة


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> نفسى ان ينموا ايمانى واصلى فى الكنيسة واقراء فى الكتاب المقدس بحرية دون قيود


رب المجد حنين اوى علينا 
صلى له من اعماق قلبك 
وبثقه وهو سيحقق لك امنيتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

نفسى الصداع يطير
 هش  هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يناير 2011)

*نفسي اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

نفسى ارتاح ​


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *طب جرب تكلمني كدة أو تسأل عليا ... ممكن نفسك تتفتح :t17:*​


اصلا رقمك اتحذف من الهاتف بطريق الخطأ
وياريت لو تكتبهولي من تاني يا توين


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> ليه بس يا جوجو
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


كلة للخير يا حبيبي
ربنا يخليك ويبارك كل ايمك ويسعدك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يناير 2011)

*اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يناير 2011)

*نفسي قلبي يرتاح ويطمن​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يناير 2011)

*اشوووووووووووفك قريب اووووووووووي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2011)

*إسمع صلاتى يارب يسوع وإشفى كل مريض...
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2011)

نفسي ابعد بعيد اوي عن كل الناس


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2011)

نفسى اللى بيفكر فيه يحصل ​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

نفسي الصداع يمشي بقي


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2011)

only nothing


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2011)

*نفسي أروق*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2011)

*نفسي ف دنيا تانيه دنيا مفيهاش بشررر *


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2011)

نفسى اناااااااااااااااااااام ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2011)

*نفسي أرتاح​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2011)

*نفسى أطير زى العصافير...هههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2011)

مانفسيش ​


----------



## zezza (24 يناير 2011)

نفسى ابدأ بداية جديدة مع ربنا ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يناير 2011)

*نفسي اشووووووووفك*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

نفسي انسي اي حاجه تتعبني


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يناير 2011)

*يارب يسوع نفسى تشفى كل مريض آميـــــــــن*


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2011)

*نفسي أصلي بجد .... وصلاة الأجبية*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

وانا بردو يا توين


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وانا بردو يا توين


*يبقي نبدأ ناو *

*جود نايت*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

twin قال:


> *يبقي نبدأ ناو *
> 
> *جود نايت*​




اوووووووك

جود نايت يا باشا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2011)

*نفسي اعرف انا عايز ايه​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

نفسي انسي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يناير 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

انام بدري


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يناير 2011)

نفسى انفجر فى حد عشان اهددددددددى
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يناير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> نفسى انفجر فى حد عشان اهددددددددى
> ​



مانا اعده اهووووووووووووووو​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يناير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> مانا اعده اهووووووووووووووو​


نووووووووووووووووووووو
ما انتى عارفة ساعة العصبيييييييية مينفعش :fun_oops:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يناير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> نووووووووووووووووووووو
> ما انتى عارفة ساعة العصبيييييييية مينفعش :fun_oops:
> ​



مانا هعتبر ان انتى مش انتى وقتها وهتعدى ههههههه​


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2011)

بدي امشي...


----------



## روزي86 (26 يناير 2011)

نفسي انام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يناير 2011)

*نفسي ..........*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 يناير 2011)

نفسي اشوف اصحابي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2011)

*ادخل ف غيبوبة لخمسين سنة
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يناير 2011)

*اشوفك لمرة واحدة بس*​


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (28 يناير 2011)

نفسي اليوم بأن أستطيع حضور القداس كل أحد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*نفسي اطمن ع الناس اللي غايبه
ربنا يطمنا عليهم *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ادخل ف غيبوبة لخمسين سنة
> *



*يارب تكون كويس وبخير
ربنا يطمنا عليكو*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2011)

*نفسي انتحر ولا اموت...​*


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2011)

*نفسى اختفى من الوجود مش عايزة اعيش تانى 

just can't take anymore 
*


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*نفسي أكون في مصر ... كم كنت أتمناها الأن *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*انا كمان نفسي اكون هناك
مش ضروري اكون مصريه انما الدم عربي واحده*


----------



## Rosetta (29 يناير 2011)

*حتى المنتدى حزين  
كانوا الاقباط ماليين المنتدى

ربنا يرجعكم  لينا بالسلامة
قلوبنا معاكم  ​*


----------



## azazi (30 يناير 2011)

نفسي اشوف اللي في بالي  ..!!!!


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي يرتاح قلبي وبالي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*بحاول اسعدك*​


----------



## Twin (2 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اشوف اخواتي *​


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

نفسي بشو؟
1- ساندويشة لبنة مع زيت زيتون
2- كاسة شاي سكّر زيادة
3- نفسي بدونتس ... مو عارف ليش نفسي فيه هليومين ، يمكن صار لي أكتر من ستة أشهر مو ماكلو ..
4- نفسي أروح أنام بعد أن انصدمت بالرقم الفلكي: 250 
5- نفسي أنام وأصحى وألاقي حالي غني ، بلعب بالملايين ... تخيّل لو معك ملايين؟ 
6- نفسي أقول للبالي بالي: لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي إذا سقطتُ اقوم 
7- نفسي أصير وزير
8- نفسي أشتري بي إم دبليو
9- نفسي يكون معي موبايل أبو الإنترنت 
10- نفسي يكون معي رصيد في الموبايل 
11- نفسي الدنيا تشتي أسبوع متواصل بلا توقف
12- نفسي أروح على قمة إفرست 
13- نفسي أصير طيّار 



14- نفسي أسكت شوي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي حياتي تقف*


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> نفسي بشو؟
> 1- ساندويشة لبنة مع زيت زيتون
> 2- كاسة شاي سكّر زيادة
> 3- نفسي بدونتس ... مو عارف ليش نفسي فيه هليومين ، يمكن صار لي أكتر من ستة أشهر مو ماكلو ..
> ...



*الله كريم 
بس ركزلي على اخر وحدة :fun_lol:​*


----------



## Twin (2 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> نفسي بشو؟
> 1- ساندويشة لبنة مع زيت زيتون
> 2- كاسة شاي سكّر زيادة
> 3- نفسي بدونتس ... مو عارف ليش نفسي فيه هليومين ، يمكن صار لي أكتر من ستة أشهر مو ماكلو ..
> ...


 
*ههههههههههه*
*وأنا نفسي أعمل مش واخد بالي ومقراش كل ال نفسك في ده :beee:*

*منور المنتدي*​


----------



## azazi (2 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> نفسي بشو؟
> 1- ساندويشة لبنة مع زيت زيتون
> 2- كاسة شاي سكّر زيادة
> 3- نفسي بدونتس ... مو عارف ليش نفسي فيه هليومين ، يمكن صار لي أكتر من ستة أشهر مو ماكلو ..
> ...




ما نفسك تكون ملك ؟؟

انا اليوم مسكت براسي اصير ملك ملك ملك :fun_lol:


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي حياتي تقف*


 

طوّل بالك يا زميل ... ليه اليأس ده؟ ليه كده بس؟


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *الله كريم *
> 
> *بس ركزلي على اخر وحدة :fun_lol:*​


 
ماشي 

رايح أنام ، بس نفسي يكون التخت جنبي أو نفسي يخترعوا طريقة قفز آلي للتخت :new6:


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *وأنا نفسي أعمل مش واخد بالي ومقراش كل ال نفسك في ده :beee:*​
> 
> *منور المنتدي*​


 

منوّر بوجودكم وصحابو ... بس صراحة مش بنفسك تقرأ اللي بنفسي :696ks:


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ماشي
> 
> رايح أنام ، بس نفسي يكون التخت جنبي أو نفسي يخترعوا طريقة قفز آلي للتخت :new6:



:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## Twin (2 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> منوّر بوجودكم وصحابو ... بس صراحة مش بنفسك تقرأ اللي بنفسي :696ks:


*لا مش نفسي *
*أنا نفسي أخرج من الموضوع وأسيبك تتمني لوحدك :new6:*​


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

azazi قال:


> ما نفسك تكون ملك ؟؟
> 
> انا اليوم مسكت براسي اصير ملك ملك ملك :fun_lol:


 
بخاف مواطن يصير بنفسو أن يضرم بنفسه النار وتقوم الثورة ضدي :new6: ساعتها يا شماتة أبلة ظاظا وجيرانها فيي :smil15: 


يارب تحقق أحلامك وتصير ملك في محيطك وعملك وبيتك وأصدقائك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى انام نوم عمييييييييييييييق​*


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا مش نفسي *
> 
> *أنا نفسي أخرج من الموضوع وأسيبك تتمني لوحدك :new6:*​


 

:36_1_38:


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


 

التخت = سرير

جنبي = بجانبي

مع تحيات المترجم الفوري أردني عربي :new6:

متفاجأة إني رايح أنام وأخيراً أسكت :shutup22:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى انام نوم عمييييييييييييييق​*


*وانا نوم اعمق :closedeye*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا نوم اعمق :closedeye*​





*ياترى هيحصل فعلا :2:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ياترى هيحصل فعلا :2:​*


*يارييييييييييييييييييييييييت:new2:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2011)

نفسي نحس بالامان


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي انام للأبد​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي انام للأبد​*


 

بعد الشر عليك

ليه كده


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى ااهدى شوية وابطل تفكير​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2011)

نفسي الدنيا تتعدل بقي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اخرررررررج واااااااااء​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي تبطل كده*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى انزل الكنيسة (​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى اخرررررررج واااااااااء​*


* انا خرجت وانتي لا:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى انزل الكنيسة (​*


* انا روحت الكنيسة :smil15:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * انا خرجت وانتي لا:smil15:*​




*غظينى مهى ناقصة :shutup22:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * انا روحت الكنيسة :smil15:*​



*
بجد يابختك
انا مش عارفة للاسف ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اطمن وارتاح​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى ارسى على بر​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

مش نفسي في حاجه


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي اطمن وارتاح​*


 

يارب يطمّن بالك ... وترتاح


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اسافر بعيد


----------



## تيمو (4 فبراير 2011)

*بشو نفسي اليوم؟*

1- نفسي مهنة السكرتاريا تنقرض 

2- نفسي أقدر أسجّل بقسم حواء  :smile02:smile02:smile02

3- بنفسي مديرتي تكون علاقتها اليوم مع عيلتها أكتر من هادئة وممتازة وتزبط طبختها ، وابنها يعرف يميّز b من d ، وبنتها ما تنمغص :263na: .. عشان بكرة عنّا إجتماع وبلاش تنكّد علينا حياتنا :090104~384:... قولوا آمين 

4- نفسي ألعب قدم .. بس الدنيا بتشتي ..

5- نفسي الدنيا ما توقف شتاء ..



وبس وخلاص :1035pk:


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

نفسي انام بدري


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى فى طيارة وقنبلة 
ليه بقى قولتوا لى ليييييه :love34:
عشان أسافر لحد ميدان التحرير وارمى قنبلة على كل اللى هناك :fun_lol:
وأقول هيييييييه جوووووووووون :new6:
ههههههههه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *نفسى فى طيارة وقنبلة *
> 
> *ليه بقى قولتوا لى ليييييه :love34:*
> *عشان أسافر لحد ميدان التحرير وارمى قنبلة على كل اللى هناك :fun_lol:*
> ...


* :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:*
*وهو دا تضامن المشرفين مع الشرطه:new6::new6:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> يارب يطمّن بالك ... وترتاح




*ربنا يسمع منك
ميرسي ياجميل​*


----------



## اني بل (4 فبراير 2011)

نفسي انو ربنا يريح اخوتنا الغاليين بمصر


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

نفسي انسي اي حد مايستهلش


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اروح التحرير


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2011)

مش عارفة ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اشوف صديقتي الغالية عليا اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اشوف صديقتي الغالية عليا اوي


 مين يا  روز  ها 
ها
قر واعترف يا سعفان:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مين يا  روز  ها
> ها
> قر واعترف يا سعفان:new6::new6::new6:




هههههههههه دي صديقتي وحبيبتي كنا في المعهد مع بعض

خلاص يا عباس ارتحت ههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه دي صديقتي وحبيبتي كنا في المعهد مع بعض
> 
> خلاص يا عباس ارتحت ههههههههه


ايو مين يعنى:smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ايو مين يعنى:smil15::smil15::smil15:




وانت مالك يا رخم

شكلي هفجرك واخلص منك عشان زهقتني:ranting::new2:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بجد يابختك*​
> *انا مش عارفة للاسف *​


*مش تقلقي انشاء الله هتروحي*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اروح اعمل قهوه تظبط دماغي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي في برميل قهوه عشان افوق

ده لو فوقت اصلا​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اخرج من الحبس ده بقي هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي في برميل قهوه عشان افوق
> 
> ده لو فوقت اصلا​*




هههههههههههه تعالي يا ميكي اعزمك علي قهوه

بس بحطها في كوبايه مش في برميل هههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه تعالي يا ميكي اعزمك علي قهوه
> 
> بس بحطها في كوبايه مش في برميل هههههههههههه:new6:




*بتعقمي الكوبايه اهم حاجه

فهمني انت طبعا leasantr*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بتعقمي الكوبايه اهم حاجه
> 
> فهمني انت طبعا leasantr*​




هههههههههه طبعا انت عارف

انا مش ورايا حاجه غير التعقيم عشان الامراض هههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه طبعا انت عارف
> 
> انا مش ورايا حاجه غير التعقيم عشان الامراض هههههههههههه:bud:




*هتقوليلي يختي
الله يرحم يا روزي
وبلاش اتكلم احسن :heat:​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هتقوليلي يختي
> الله يرحم يا روزي
> وبلاش اتكلم احسن :heat:​*




هههههههههههههه لا يا واد اتكلم

عشان اقطع لسانك وعلقه علي باب بينكم 

قول يارب هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه لا يا واد اتكلم
> 
> عشان اقطع لسانك وعلقه علي باب بينكم
> 
> قول يارب هههههههههههه




*ربنا ستار حليم 
والطيب احسن يا حجه​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا ستار حليم
> والطيب احسن يا حجه​*




هههههههههههههه

ما كان من الاول يا ستار حليم انت :yahoo::dance:


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

بدي امشي


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اطمن علي صديق ليا


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وانت مالك يا رخم
> 
> شكلي هفجرك واخلص منك عشان زهقتني:ranting::new2:


:gun::gun::gun: من ساعه اللى حصل والسلاح عندنا صاحى ماشى يا نصة


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

هع هع هع

طيب نيمه شويه احسن يغم عليه من كتر السهر ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اطمن علي صديق ليا


 دا غير اللى فوق :spor22::spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> دا غير اللى فوق :spor22::spor22:




ههههههههههه خليك في حالك ياض انت:smil13::ranting:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه خليك في حالك ياض انت:smil13::ranting:


 انتى شايفة كدا :thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> انتى شايفة كدا :thnk0001::thnk0001:



هههههههههههه اي نحم:a63:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اي نحم:a63:


وانا شايف النحيه التانيه:beee::beee::beee:


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

كوبه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

مرسى يا ...
ولا بلاش


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه فهمتك يا سوسه انت


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه
مهى حاجة واحدة بس 
كلنا عارفينها


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

احم احم


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

يبقى  عرفتيهاااااااا
صح قولى صح وخاليكى شجاعة


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه

صح وخليني شجاعه ههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه
وهو المطلوب اثباته  اعترفتى مش عايز اسمعليك صوت فى المنتدى


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه


هش ياض لضربك بقي


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

ليه بس مش اعترتى تعالىاقراليك التحليل 
وارحلى ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه

بس ياض بقي

واااااااااااااااااء


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اعيش*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه
مصدقهاش انتى بتعيطى


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي اعيش*


 ان عليك تار ولا ايه؟؟؟:t33::t33:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ان عليك تار ولا ايه؟؟؟:t33::t33:




*اتهد يا لمض 
مش فايقلك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اتهد يا لمض *
> 
> *مش فايقلك*​


 برحتى:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> برحتى:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:




*اما افوقلك ياواد
وكله بحسابه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اما افوقلك ياواد*
> 
> *وكله بحسابه*​


 تيب اقوك نكته وتزود الحساب شويه:t4::t4:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تيب اقوك نكته وتزود الحساب شويه:t4::t4:




*قول ياعم الأصيل​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *قول ياعم الأصيل​*


 :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
اقول ايه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> اقول ايه




*قول اني هموتك قريب
قول يارب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *قول اني هموتك قريب*
> 
> *قول يارب*​


* :t9::t9:يارب:t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اخرج من حالة الاكتئاب دى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى اخرج من حالة الاكتئاب دى​*


*حبوبتي ربنا موجود*
*سلميها عليه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حبوبتي ربنا موجود*
> *سلميها عليه*​




*بقول يارب بس صدقينى فاض بيا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى اخرج من حالة الاكتئاب دى​*


_*قول يا رب يابو كبير *_
*مسيرهات تنتهى*​​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*قول يا رب يابو كبير *_
> *مسيرهات تنتهى*​​




*يارب ياجووو ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بقول يارب بس صدقينى فاض بيا​*


*طب نملاها تاني:smil15:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *يارب ياجووو ​*


 اشطة يابو كبير هتعدى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب نملاها تاني:smil15:*​




*ياريت اقدر املاها تانى​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اشطة يابو كبير هتعدى




*يااااااااارب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

*لاول مرة  اطلب الرحيل عن هذه الحياه بهدوء*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي افهم اللي حصل النهارده​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اروح الجيش وبسرعة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي افهم اللي حصل النهارده​*


* ايه اللي حصل انهاردة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * ايه اللي حصل انهاردة
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*كل خير يا سوووسه :11azy:*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> نفسى اروح الجيش وبسرعة[/QUOTE
> 
> ههههههههه يانب ياخويا يانب:beee:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كل خير يا سوووسه :11azy:*​


* ههههههههههه*
*ايوة ايه بقا اللي هو كل خيرleasantr*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي افهم اللي حصل النهارده​*




هههههههههه وده من ايه يا ميكي ميكي هههههههههه:a63:


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اناااام


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

نفسي تبطلي بقي ههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اعيط في حضن حنين ويطبطب عليا ويطمني 
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى افهم حاجات كتير ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اروح لامى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى فى فنجان قهوة​*


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2011)

نفسي حدا يتبرّع لي بحوالي 170 مداخلة عشان أصير عضو فعّال:070104~242: ... 

كل الآكشن متوقّف على هل ميتين وخمسين مشاركة :act19::bud::budo::nunu0000::act23::gun::hlp:
لله يا محسنيييييييييين  :crying:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى انزل فى المطر​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى انزل فى المطر​*


* طيب متقفى تحت الدش :new6::new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى انزل فى المطر​*


* اخسسسسسسسسس عليكي*
*وانا عايزة انزل وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء:smi420:*​


----------



## sony_33 (5 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى مدخلش السجن الشهر دة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نفسي اعيط في حضن حنين ويطبطب عليا ويطمني
> *




مفيش احن من حضن ربنا يا حبيبتي اطلبيه هتلاقيه


----------



## Twin (5 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي أغمض عين وأفتحها القي نفسي في بيتنا في مصر ونايم كمان *​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *نفسي أغمض عين وأفتحها القي نفسي في بيتنا في مصر ونايم كمان *​




ترجع بالسلامه يا توين


----------



## Twin (5 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ترجع بالسلامه يا توين


 
*قولي أمين *
*وصليلي *
:94:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

امين

صلوات العدرا والقديسين يكونوا معاك دايما


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى ارتاح من الدنيا دى​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى ارتاح من الدنيا دى​*




ربنا معاكي حبيبتي ويطمن قلبك


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى ارتاح من الدنيا دى​*


 وهتسيبنا لمين 
للبت روز
هتموتنا:a63::a63:


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وهتسيبنا لمين
> للبت روز
> هتموتنا:a63::a63:




هههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا انا اقدر 

ده انتم ........... بس كده ههههههههههه:59:


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *نفسي أغمض عين وأفتحها القي نفسي في بيتنا في مصر ونايم كمان *​


 
بأذن المسيح يا توين مافيش حاجه مستحيله ​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اقرب من ربنا اكتر


----------



## Twin (5 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> بأذن المسيح يا توين مافيش حاجه مستحيله ​


 
*أمين يا كوكو .... ع الأقل أجي أشرب معاك سحلب :new6:*
*صلواتك يا مان*
*وعلي رأي منير ... لو بطلنا نحلم نموووت*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2011)

نفسى أشوف ماما العدرا أم الله...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *نفسي أغمض عين وأفتحها القي نفسي في بيتنا في مصر ونايم كمان *​


* انشاء الله قررررررررررريب*
*ويستقبلوك كده بزفة بلدي30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى ارتاح من الدنيا دى​*


* بعد الشر عليكي يا حبي:smil13:*​


----------



## Twin (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انشاء الله قررررررررررريب*
> 
> 
> *ويستقبلوك كده بزفة بلدي30:*​



*يا ستي ولا زفة ولا أستقبال .... أنا لسة معايا فلوس مصري وأعرف طريق البيت .... بس أرجع :blush2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا ستي ولا زفة ولا أستقبال .... أنا لسة معايا فلوس مصري وأعرف طريق البيت .... بس أرجع :blush2:*​


*هههههههههههه*
*طب هاااااااااااات فلوس:t33:*
*انشاء الله ترجع تنور بيتك من تاني*​


----------



## Twin (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *طب هاااااااااااات فلوس:t33:*
> 
> *انشاء الله ترجع تنور بيتك من تاني*​


 
*فلوس ..... ليه هو أنتي ال هتعمليلي الزفة*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *فلوس ..... ليه هو أنتي ال هتعمليلي الزفة*
> 
> *هههههههههه*​


* ههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا هوصيلك عليها:smil15:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *نفسي أغمض عين وأفتحها القي نفسي في بيتنا في مصر ونايم كمان *​


 ترجع بالسلامة يا كبير 
تنور بلدك 
الكرسى مستنى
بس تطرد البت روكا  شكلها طمعانه فيك:act19::act19:


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2011)

اممممممممم

نفسي في ايه

اه اه

نفسي اعض حد


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اسافر


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2011)

نفسي انسي


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2011)

ايه اللى دخلنى هنا ​


----------



## treaz (6 فبراير 2011)

نفسى انزل  اقعد مع صحابى الى بحبهم لانهم وحشونى جدااااااااااا


----------



## treaz (6 فبراير 2011)

نفسى انزل اشوف صحابى الى بحبهم واقعد معاهم لانهم وحشونى جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اخرج


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> نفسى انزل اشوف صحابى الى بحبهم واقعد معاهم لانهم وحشونى جداااااااااااااااا


_* اه  ياريت والله اهو تنفعونا باى حاجة :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممم
> 
> نفسي في ايه
> 
> ...


 ياصباح الافترى على الصبح:ranting:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي افرح*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2011)

ولا حاجه​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

انام بجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2011)

ارتاااااح​


----------



## azazi (6 فبراير 2011)

نفسي أمشي..


----------



## sony_33 (6 فبراير 2011)

*مش نفسى فى حاجة دلوقتى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي الاقيك*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2011)

نفسي تقدر شويه


----------



## marmora jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

يعدي يوم حلو بقي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى حظر التجول ينتهى بقى علشان اتخنقت​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اخرج من الحالة دى​*


----------



## youstena jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

نفسى كل مشاكلى تتحل مش علشان انا افرح وارتاح علشان امجد ربى انة خرجى من هذة الضيقة
فى ضيقى دعوت الرب فاستجاب لى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى الصداع يروح​*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اخرج شوية


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (7 فبراير 2011)

نفسي نرجع لمصر قبل 25 
ومعانا كل التعلايلات الجديده الكويس منها بس 
​


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اشوف حد بعزه اوي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي الاقيك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي افقد الذاكره​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي افقد الذاكره​*


* خلاص اطلع الاتوبيس واسيبها :t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * خلاص اطلع الاتوبيس واسيبها :t30::t30::t30:*​




*انا قلت افقد الذاكره
مش افقد حياتي
نيتك بانت ياواد :hlp:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي افقد الذاكره​*


* بسيييييييييييطة يا ميكي*
*خلي حد يضرب دماغك بالشومة:t30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

*شوفت بقى  لما تنسها فى الاتوبيس احسن ما تروح ومش ترجع تانى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*كان نفسي .......*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

وانا  كمان زى روكااااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وانا كمان زى روكااااااااااا


* وانت عرفت ايه هو اصلا:a63:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانت عرفت ايه هو اصلا:a63:*​


 اى حاجو من روكا تبقى حلوة
كفايه انها قريبت الكبير :cry2::cry2:


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2011)

ارتاااح


----------



## just member (8 فبراير 2011)

بدي امشي


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

*ارتاح يارب*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اطمن عليك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اطمن*


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اعضك هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اى حاجو من روكا تبقى حلوة
> كفايه انها قريبت الكبير :cry2::cry2:


* ربنا يخليك يا جون*
*بس بلاش الكبير ناخد شريطة:2:*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

اممممممممم

نفسي اعمل قهوه عشان افوق للي في بالي كلهم ههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

بردوا ارتاح ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

نفسي انام بدري


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

نفسى وجع سنانى يخف ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

يااااااانب يا كوكو تخف

يابني اخلعهم وركب طقم حلو كده صيني ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
اخلع مين 
دول سنانى ولا يمكن اتخلى عنهم ابدا ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي في اكلة شاورما*


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اخلع مين
> دول سنانى ولا يمكن اتخلى عنهم ابدا ​




ههههههههههه انا الدرس اللي يرخم عليا

اطخه وارتاح يووووووووه قصدي اخلعه وارميه بكرامتي ههههههههههه:smil12::yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نفسي في اكلة شاورما*




موافقة

يلا تعالي ناكل سوا هههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه انا الدرس اللي يرخم عليا
> 
> اطخه وارتاح يووووووووه قصدي اخلعه وارميه بكرامتي ههههههههههه:smil12::yahoo:


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا على المفترى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> موافقة
> 
> يلا تعالي ناكل سوا هههههههههههه


*
ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي ياستي
عايزاها بايه لحمه ولا فخراخ ولا ميكس*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه انا الدرس اللي يرخم عليا
> 
> اطخه وارتاح يووووووووه قصدي اخلعه وارميه بكرامتي ههههههههههه:smil12::yahoo:


 
ههههههههههههه
دول اربعه مش واحد :11azy:​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا على المفترى




هههههههههههه امين يارب

ربنا عليك يمكن تبطل افتري علي روزي :act23::thnk0001:


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشي ياستي
> عايزاها بايه لحمه ولا فخراخ ولا ميكس*




ههههههههههههه

باللحمه

يلا بقي عشان هتبرد هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> دول اربعه مش واحد :11azy:​




هههههههههههه يلا يلا بالبركه كده

توكل علي الله وخودهم مره واحده يا راجل هههههههههههههleasantr:a63:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> باللحمه
> 
> يلا بقي عشان هتبرد هههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههه
عسسسسسسسسل يا بت
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يلا يلا بالبركه كده
> 
> توكل علي الله وخودهم مره واحده يا راجل هههههههههههههleasantr:a63:



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ويقضيهاا شوربه واحنا ناكل شااورمه:t31:
*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه امين يارب
> 
> ربنا عليك يمكن تبطل افتري علي روزي :act23::thnk0001:


 :new6::new6::new6:
بلاش انت  شوف ربنا عمل فيك ايه  من كتر الافترى:smil15::smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> عسسسسسسسسل يا بت
> *




هههههههههه اهو انتي اللي عسل يا قمر:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> ويقضيهاا شوربه واحنا ناكل شااورمه:t31:
> *





ههههههههههه علم وسينفذ من طرف المجند كوكو مان

ههههههههه  يلا يا كوكو بقي مش تعطلنا اكتر من كده ياوالدي هههههههههه:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> بلاش انت  شوف ربنا عمل فيك ايه  من كتر الافترى:smil15::smil15:




هههههههههههههههه

وااااااااااااااااااااء:beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> وااااااااااااااااااااء:beee:


 :bomb::bomb::bomb:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي تبطل كلامك ده*​


----------



## just member (8 فبراير 2011)

اتمني ونفسي اني اكون حدا طبيعي مثل اى حداااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اعمل تمجيد للقديس أنبا بولا لتذكار نياحته بكرة*


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي أنام بدري .... *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

نفسى فى شوية لب سوبر هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

وانا وانا ههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

نفسى الوجع يخف 
تعبت اوى ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

سلامتك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى يا روزى
الله يسلمك ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اعض او اضرب حد

ههههههههه يلا حد نفسه هههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

لا مانفسيش اتعض خالص انا ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

طيب ممكن تفجير

ايه رأيك هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
 اممممممممم
اذا كان على تفجير ماسى 
بس يكون سريع ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالا بعد الشر عليك يا باشا


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

بعد شهر :smil15:
بسيطه 
هههههههههههه ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

هش ياض لعضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههه
حاتر ​


----------



## كوك (9 فبراير 2011)

_*انت عالم يارب وعارف عايز ايه *_​


----------



## treaz (9 فبراير 2011)

نفسى فى حاااااااااااااااجة حلووووووووووووووة


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> نفسى فى حاااااااااااااااجة حلووووووووووووووة


* بسبوسة :t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 فبراير 2011)

_*نفسي أناااااااااااام واكبرررررها*_


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> _*نفسي أناااااااااااام واكبرررررها*_


* طيب  قوم نامld:ld:*​


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2011)

*انا بقي نفسي أنزل وأتمشي ع النيل في المنيل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

نفسى انام علشان الالم ده يمشى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اخلص ورقى بسرعة من غير تعاقيد


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

نفسي انسي اي حد مش يستاهل


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> نفسى اخلص ورقى بسرعة من غير تعاقيد


* يعني بعد كل ال بتعملوا في الناس هتتوفق ههههههههه*

*ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يعني بعد كل ال بتعملوا في الناس هتتوفق ههههههههه*​
> 
> *ربنا يوفقك*​


 هههههههههههههههه
فعلا  عندك  حقو متمتش :t32::t32:


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

نفسي افقد الذاكره لفتره هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

نفسى انسى العالم كله ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اريح كل الناس منى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

بيتنا يتفجر ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى ابعد ​*


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اعيش 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

امممممممم
ياسلام لو فنجان شاى ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى ابقى لوحدى فترة كبيرة​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> امممممممم
> ياسلام لو فنجان شاى ​




هههههههههههه خليهم اتنين يا واد انت

لالالالالالالا خليهم كتير عشان اللي هيدخل بعدينا ههههههههههههه:yaka:


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى ابقى لوحدى فترة كبيرة​*




خديني معاكي والنبي يا سندريلا ههههههههه:love45:


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه خليهم اتنين يا واد انت
> 
> لالالالالالالا خليهم كتير عشان اللي هيدخل بعدينا ههههههههههههه:yaka:


 
اوك ياباشا 
نخليهم 16 :smil16: هههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> خديني معاكي والنبي يا سندريلا ههههههههه:love45:


 
على فين رايحين 
البلد دى مش احسن من غيرها :spor24:​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> على فين رايحين
> البلد دى مش احسن من غيرها :spor24:​




ههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالالالا غيرها احسن ياعم:11azy:


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالا غيرها احسن ياعم:11azy:


 
بكتييييييييييييييييير leasantr​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

اخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

نفسى انسى كل شى عرفته من سنتين بالظبط


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2011)

نفسى افوووووووووووووووووق​


----------



## fullaty (9 فبراير 2011)

*اصحى بكره يقولولى الوضع امن والبلد رجعت طبيعيه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

ياسلام لو الواحد يرجع 15 سنه لورا بسنه 
يعنى يبقى عندى 6 سنين 
ياريت بجد ​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اناااااااام


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اخف ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اطمن*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي اطمن*


 اطمن ياخويا اطمن:t30::t30:


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اشوف مبارك قدامى علشان اقوم بالواجب ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي الاقيك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي نرجع*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اعدى الشهر دا على خير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي يعدي بكرة علي خير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*ميررررررررررررررررسي كتير*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

نفسي رجلي تخف من الالم اللي فيها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي رجلي تخف من الالم اللي فيها




*لف سلامه عليكي يا نصه
انشاء الله رقبتك يختي :bomb:​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *لف سلامه عليكي يا نصه
> انشاء الله رقبتك يختي :bomb:​*




نفسي امشي من المشاركه دي بدل ماعلق ميكي ميكي هههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *لف سلامه عليكي يا نصه*
> 
> *انشاء الله رقبتك يختي :bomb:*​


* يسمع منك ربنا يا كوكو:bomb::bomb:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اللى فى التحرير يروحوا بيوتهم *


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نفسى اللى فى التحرير يروحوا بيوتهم *


 مش هيسكوتو غير لما الاحتلا يدخل البلد فى خطر بجد وهما مش حاسين
ربنا يستر


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

يوم الغضب قال:


> *عسليه* :smil15:
> 
> 
> *ليا انا وجونا :new6:*​


 لو طلعت اللى فى بالى :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:





















































 تبقى منى ليك :t25::t25:


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اعض حد


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اعض حد


 30:30:30:
ربنا يهد القوى :a63::a63:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى احس بالامان شوية​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> 30:30:30:
> ربنا يهد القوى :a63::a63:




ههههههههههه يانب يهدك ياااااااااا..........:smil15:


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى احس بالامان شوية​*


:fun_oops::fun_oops: ابعتليك اتنين عساكر :bomb::bomb:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :fun_oops::fun_oops: ابعتليك اتنين عساكر :bomb::bomb:





*عشان اضرب انا وهما ياجوو :t19:​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *عشان اضرب انا وهما ياجوو :t19:​*




ههههههههههه ماهو اكيد قصده خير مانتي عارفه يا حبي

ده جون هههههههههه فهماني طبعا:smil15:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ماهو اكيد قصده خير مانتي عارفه يا حبي
> 
> ده جون هههههههههه فهماني طبعا:smil15:




*
ههههههههههه
ايون ايون ياروزا
رايدلى الخير ديما اهو​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> ههههههههههه
> ايون ايون ياروزا
> رايدلى الخير ديما اهو​*




هههههههههه اهااااااااا ماهو جون بقي ههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يانب يهدك ياااااااااا..........:smil15:


 :99::99:


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

يوم الغضب قال:


> _*خلاص ابعدي عن نصه الساعه دي :new6:*_​




ههههههههههه عليا الطلاج انا عرفتك

هههههههههleasantr


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> اممممممممم
> روزا حبيبتى
> اطلع منها ياغضب انت :t9:​*




وانتي كمان يا حبي


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *عشان اضرب انا وهما ياجوو :t19:​*


 :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه عليا الطلاج انا عرفتك
> 
> هههههههههleasantr


 طيب وانا كمان عرفته تقوليلى مين :smi420::smi420:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:





:boxing::boxing:​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *ايون ايون ياروزا*
> 
> *رايدلى الخير ديما اهو*​


 عنديك شك :bomb::bomb:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه اهااااااااا ماهو جون بقي ههههههههههه:bud:





*اة منه جو دة :smil15:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :boxing::boxing:​


 :bomb::bomb::new6::new6:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> عنديك شك :bomb::bomb:




*
لييييه هو انا دبوس ياواد :act23:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اة منه جو دة :smil15:​*


 دانا دا :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لييييه هو انا دبوس ياواد :act23:*​


_* لا سندريلا عنديك شك :yahoo::yahoo:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> طيب وانا كمان عرفته تقوليلى مين :smi420::smi420:




ههههههههههه هقولك بحدين يا واد

اهدا كده لما نتأكد هههههههههه

بس خلاص انا متأكده اصلا:bud:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* لا سندريلا عنديك شك :yahoo::yahoo:*_​




*تؤؤت سندريلا عندها 21 سنة مش شك ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه هقولك بحدين يا واد
> 
> اهدا كده لما نتأكد هههههههههه
> 
> بس خلاص انا متأكده اصلا:bud:


 ارسى على حل هو ولا مش :t32::t32:


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *تؤؤت سندريلا عندها 21 سنة مش شك ​*


* ينى  سندريلا معندهاش شك :smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * ينى  سندريلا معندهاش شك :smil15::smil15:*​




*تؤتؤ خلص من عندى :smil15:​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ارسى على حل هو ولا مش :t32::t32:




هههههههههه

اي يا دماغي

رسيت يا ريس


----------



## Rosetta (11 فبراير 2011)

*مش نفسي بشي ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> اي يا دماغي
> 
> رسيت يا ريس


* ريستى على انهى بر مش تتعبينى معاكى:gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مش نفسي بشي ​*


* نفسى تترجمى الهروغليفى بتاع امبارح:new6::new6:*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * نفسى تترجمى الهروغليفى بتاع امبارح:new6::new6:*​


*
هههههههه
خليها بنفسك يا جوووون :smile02​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههه*
> 
> *خليها بنفسك يا جوووون :smile02*​


ماشى

 نفسى الحال يستقر فى البلد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى الناس تفهم الوضع الشئ اللى اصبحنا فيه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اعيش في جزيرة لوحدي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى ربنا يتنشل شعبه من الضياع بسرعة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اليوم ده يخلص ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

مش نفسي في حاجه


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

نفسى ارتاح يارب​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

مليش نفس اصلا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي الاقيك *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي الناس تقهم وتقدر​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي افهم ايه حصل*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

مش نفسي خاااااالص


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي ترجع*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

اناااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي ترجع*​


* مانتى اللى ضيعتيه :act23::act23:*
*عيل تايه ياولاد الحلال :66::66:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مانتى اللى ضيعتيه :act23::act23:*
> 
> *عيل تايه ياولاد الحلال :66::66:*​


* وانت مالك:gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانت مالك:gy0000:*​


*:new6::new6: مالى فى الشنطة :smil15::smil15:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اختفي​*


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى استريح*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2011)

الكل يرتاح ويهدى شوية


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اكل كشري


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> نفسي اكل كشري


 


هو ده الكلام يا معلم :smile01
تعالا اكلك كشرى معتبر :mus13:​


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
باقريب انشاللة يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههه وانا وانا

والنبي ههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> باقريب انشاللة يا باشا


 
بأذن المسيح يا جوجو 
تنور ​


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههه وانا وانا
> 
> والنبي ههههههههه


بس يا بت


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه وانا وانا
> 
> والنبي ههههههههه


 
ههههههههه
يبقى الحساب عند روزى ​


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

موافق واضع لها شطة كمان بالكشري بتاعها
​


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> بأذن المسيح يا جوجو
> تنور ​


ربنا يخليك يا كوكو


----------



## zezza (12 فبراير 2011)

نفسى بكرة يبقى احلى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

نفسى وقت الدكتور ييجى علشان ارتاح​


----------



## fullaty (12 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اطمن


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *:new6::new6: مالى فى الشنطة :smil15::smil15:*


* وجيبك راح فين اتقطع:beee:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي ربنا يكون معاهم ويعزيهم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وجيبك راح فين اتقطع:beee:*​


*لا الفضة بتوقع :smil15::smil15:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اكل 
بس لسه فاضل ساعه ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *لا الفضة بتوقع :smil15::smil15:*


* ههههههههههههه*
*ليه سرة من دنانير:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نفسى اكل
> 
> 
> بس لسه فاضل ساعه ​


* الدوك عندي بيقول كل:gy0000:*​


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اعرفك اكتر وافهم تفكيرك تجاة هايدا الموضوع بالذات


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي ................*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (12 فبراير 2011)

نفسي بكره  ما يجيي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*الدنيا ترجع زي ماكانت*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي ................*​


* وانا كمان:gy0000::gy0000:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *وانا كمان:gy0000::gy0000:*


* انت تااااااااااااااااااااني:boxing:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي بليل يعدي علي خير*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انت تااااااااااااااااااااني:boxing:*​


:new6::new6: لا  انا جون:smil15::smil15:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6: لا انا جون:smil15::smil15:


* اهلا اهلا بعالم البحار:act23:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهلا اهلا بعالم البحار:act23:*​


* اهلا اهلا  عالم سمسم:t30::t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *اهلا اهلا عالم سمسم:t30::t30:*​


* ههههههههههههه*
*اهلا يا خويا مضلم:a63:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

نفسي انااااااااااام


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي انااااااااااام


*:new6::new6::new6:*
*اصحى*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه

اديني صاحيه اهو

وااااااااااااء


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي بليل يعدي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي أخلع*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي الاقيك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي أخلع*


_* درس ولا سنة؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*درس ولا سنة؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9:*_​


* نااااااااااااااااااب:smile01*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نااااااااااااااااااب:smile01*​


 :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:


leasantrleasantrleasantr​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

نفسى يوم 8\4 يجى بقى علشان ارحل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي يوم يعدي علي خير*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى يارب تعدى ع خير
لانى خايفة اوى وقلقانة
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي يوم يعدي من غير مشكله وخناقه*


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

نفسي الوجع يمشي بااااي هههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

نفسى فى خبر حلو انهارده
علشان بقالى كتير مافرحتش ​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نفسى فى خبر حلو انهارده
> 
> علشان بقالى كتير مافرحتش ​


* بسبوسة :t4::t4::t4::t4:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *بسبوسة :t4::t4::t4::t4:*​


 
لالالا 
هريسه :mus13:​


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

كان نفسي احس بحاجه لكن للاسف


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي ارتاح*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى الارهاق يمشى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى الارهاق يمشى​*


* امشي يا ارهاااااااااااااااااااااااق:bud:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * امشي يا ارهاااااااااااااااااااااااق:bud:*​





*ههههههههه ايون اسمع كلامها وامشى بقا :new2:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههه ايون اسمع كلامها وامشى بقا :new2:​*


* ماتسمع الكلام ياعم حاج:ranting:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * ماتسمع الكلام ياعم حاج:ranting:*​



*
هههههههههههه مش بيسمع 
دة لزقة :gun:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههه مش بيسمع *
> 
> *دة لزقة :gun:*​


* ليه امييييييييييير المصري:t32:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * ليه امييييييييييير المصري:t32:*​




*ههههههههههههههه لا مستورد وبخيره لسه :t33:​*


----------



## sahran (14 فبراير 2011)

بصراحة انا اريد شيء واحد ونفسي فيه من زمان,,,تمر سكري


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2011)

لأول مرة بتمني
نفسي اعيش


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه لا مستورد وبخيره لسه :t33:​*


* اه اكيد اوهوووووووووووووووووووو:t33:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

نفسى يكون يوم جميل ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

نفسي الكل يكون مبسوط


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

نفسى افضل كده ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نفسى افضل كده ​


 

كده ازاي يعني:kap: هههههههههه


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اجري مثل ايام الصبي


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> كده ازاي يعني:kap: هههههههههه


 
هههههههههه 
يعنى ولا زعلان ولا فرحان 
بس ماحدش يقولى ازاى :blush2:​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> نفسي اجري مثل ايام الصبي


 

يا سيدي :999:


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> نفسي اجري مثل ايام الصبي


 

وهو انت عجوز يا حج :ranting:​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> يعنى ولا زعلان ولا فرحان
> 
> بس ماحدش يقولى ازاى :blush2:​


 

ههههههههههه

ازاي

ها ها ازاي ههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ازاي
> 
> ها ها ازاي ههههههههههه:smil12:


 
ههههههههه
لما اعرف هبقى اقولك :59:​


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يا سيدي :999:


*علي شو بتحقدي بس يا كوبة انتي *​


KOKOMAN قال:


> وهو انت عجوز يا حج :ranting:​


لا يا سيدي
انا عمري ما هكون عجوز 
انا بس تذكرت ايام الصبي وقت الجري والمرح واللعب
مشتاق لهايدا الايام


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> 
> لما اعرف هبقى اقولك :59:​


 

هههههههه كوبه يا كوكو:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> *علي شو بتحقدي بس يا كوبة انتي *​


 

هههههههههه بحقد عليك يا جوجو:59:

انت اللي كوبه يا واد:thnk0001:

بس هه:act19: هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> ​
> لا يا سيدي
> انا عمري ما هكون عجوز
> انا بس تذكرت ايام الصبي وقت الجري والمرح واللعب
> مشتاق لهايدا الايام


 
طول عمرك شباب يا جوجو 
ياريت ترجع ايام زمان 
بجد ايام الطفوله احلا ايام 
ماكناش بنشيل هم حاجه :t19:
لا بس انت شفت الريس عمل ايه 
هههههههههههه ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه كوبه يا كوكو:beee:


 
ههههههههه 
اهوانتى بقى :vava:​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> 
> اهوانتى بقى :vava:​


 

هههههههه عليا الطلاج انت:budo:


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه عليا الطلاج انت:budo:


 
ههههههه
عيب مايصحش انتى leasantr​


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> لا بس انت شفت الريس عمل ايه
> هههههههههههه ​


ايوة شفتة يا كوكو
كان بيلعب كرة قدم امام فريق الشعب
وتم طردة لسؤ اخلاقة في المباراة 
ربنا معاة ويشفية يارب حالة متعب هايدا الايام


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> ايوة شفتة يا كوكو
> كان بيلعب كرة قدم امام فريق الشعب
> وتم طردة لسؤ اخلاقة في المباراة
> ربنا معاة ويشفية يارب حالة متعب هايدا الايام


 
كفايه عليه كده 
30 سنه كتير اوى 
ربنا يشفيه ويسامحه ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

بس بقي رغي

اووووووووووف مش عارفه انام ههههههههههه


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2011)

تنامي فين يا تحفة انتي لما انتي اصلا في الشغل
كوبة​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> تنامي فين يا تحفة انتي لما انتي اصلا في الشغل​
> كوبة​


 

ههههههههه طيب وايه يعني يا جوجو

الله النوم غلاب يا كوبه :smil12::yahoo:هههههههههههه


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2011)

نامي نامي وهو انتي بتعملي اية اصلا غير النوم حتي في شغلك
بنت كسولة جداا


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> نامي نامي وهو انتي بتعملي اية اصلا غير النوم حتي في شغلك
> بنت كسولة جداا


 

ههههههههههه

واااااااااااااااااء  بتتريق عليا يا واد

طيب ليك يوم 

بس هه :act23: هههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي الدنيا تمشي*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

نفسي في حاجات كتير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي أرجع زي زمان​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اروح انام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي الاقيك*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اروح بيتنا والنبي هههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى تعدى ع خير
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *نفسى تعدى ع خير
> *​


*ماتعدي ياختي:bud:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماتعدي ياختي:bud:*​


*هههههههه
الطريق مسدودا مسدودا ياختى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههه
> الطريق مسدودا مسدودا ياختى
> *​


*طريقك مسدودٌ مسدودٌ يا ولدي:t33:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2011)

*غنيهالى ياختى
ناقصة 
انا بس اللى اغنيها لنفسى
*​


----------



## Twin (15 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي أنام وأحلم من تاني *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى أحس إنى على الأرض ...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *غنيهالى ياختى
> ناقصة
> انا بس اللى اغنيها لنفسى
> *​


*ياليلي يا ليلي يااااااااااااااااعين*
*طريقك مسدود مسدود يا ولدي:yahoo:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى أقرأ الكتاب المقدس كله فى شهر...ياريت*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*كان نفسي بس خلاص بقا*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اقدم خدمة كبييييرة لربنا  تكفر عن كل حاجة عملتها زعلت مني يسوع


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياليلي يا ليلي يااااااااااااااااعين*
> *طريقك مسدود مسدود يا ولدي:yahoo:*​


*بس بس صوتك لم الدبان 
كدة برضه 
مش نافع معاه بيروسول ولا مبيد 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اعرف انسى وابعد عن كل الناس
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2011)

نفسى دماغى ترتاح شوية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اليوم يعدي من غير مشاكل​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اعيط ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2011)

هدوووء


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

نفسي ارحل


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اجيلك يا يسوع ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

نفسي امسح حاجات كتير


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

ماليش نفس اصلا ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

زيك يا كوكو بردو


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

نفسى اشوف كل اللى بحبهم مبسوطين​


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اروح على القمر :smile02​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى تحقق لى دول يارب
*​


----------



## sahran (16 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نفسي اروح على القمر :smile02​*


 
*ههههههها ماذا ستفعلين هناك ,وكيف طرأ على بالك قصة القمر,لم افكر بيوم من الايام ان اذهب للقمر,لكن عندي واسطة* 
:t11:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *بس بس صوتك لم الدبان
> كدة برضه
> مش نافع معاه بيروسول ولا مبيد
> *​


*اخسسسسسس عليكي*
*انا حتي صوتي حو حو يعني:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي في حاجات كتيرة *
*ربنا يدبر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي انسي كل حياتي​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اخسسسسسس عليكي*
> *انا حتي صوتي حو حو يعني:fun_lol:*​


*يا جامد انت يا بو صوت حو حو يعنى :t25:
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى تكملها ع خير يارب
واشكرك ان انهاردة كانوا حلوين
كمل الباقى لو سمحت
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *يا جامد انت يا بو صوت حو حو يعنى :t25:
> *​


*ميرسي يا تنت ثكرا خالث:t4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اكمل *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي ايامي كلها تكون حلوه زي النهارده​*


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

نفسي ارجع مثل الاول


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اعض الواد جوجو هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي ارتااااح*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

*مش رح قوووول بشو نفسي​*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مش رح قوووول بشو نفسي​*


 
بجد إحكي


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> بجد إحكي



*نونونونو 
مش رح احكي  ​*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نونونونو *
> 
> *مش رح احكي  *​


 
إحكي يا شيخة ... 

الشعب يُريد أن يعرف


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> إحكي يا شيخة ...
> 
> الشعب يُريد أن يعرف



*شيخة :ranting:
يبني 100 مرة حكيتلك لسه عمري 12 سنة 
بعدين الشعب مش مهم يعرف :smil16:​*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *شيخة :ranting:*
> *يبني 100 مرة حكيتلك لسه عمري 12 سنة *
> 
> *بعدين الشعب مش مهم يعرف :smil16:*​


 
أعصابك يا بييييه ... همّا اللي قالوا لي 

وبعدين من حق الشعب أن يعرف ... مو حكم الشعب بيقولوا 

يلّا يا روزيتا ... قولي ... بسرعة


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> أعصابك يا بييييه ... همّا اللي قالوا لي
> 
> وبعدين من حق الشعب أن يعرف ... مو حكم الشعب بيقولوا
> 
> يلّا يا روزيتا ... قولي ... بسرعة


*هئا هئا مش هقووووووووووووووول 
و خليها بنفس الشعب :smile01
​*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هئا هئا مش هقووووووووووووووول *
> *و خليها بنفس الشعب :smile01*​


 
هئا مين والناس نايميين ؟؟؟

إحكي يا بنت بلاش الشعب يطلع ثورة ، ويعطّل الشريط


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هئا مين والناس نايميين ؟؟؟
> 
> إحكي يا بنت بلاش الشعب يطلع ثورة ، ويعطّل الشريط



*ولا يمكن 
لا اقبل بمطالب الشعب و لن اقووول ابدا ابدا :t33:​*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ولا يمكن *
> 
> *لا اقبل بمطالب الشعب و لن اقووول ابدا ابدا :t33:*​


 
قلهم قالوا هيك قبلك .... وسمعوا كلام الشعب بالآخر :close_temفقولي بالتي هي أحسن :gun:


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> قلهم قالوا هيك قبلك .... وسمعوا كلام الشعب بالآخر :close_temفقولي بالتي هي أحسن :gun:



*انا مدعوووومة يا بييييييييه :smil6:​*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *انا مدعوووومة يا بييييييييه :smil6:​*


 
مدعومة؟ يعني مثل إسطوانة الغاز ورغيف الخبز  ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> مدعومة؟ يعني مثل إسطوانة الغاز ورغيف الخبز  ههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههه هيك شي :smile02​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي ترجع كل حاجة حلوة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى افهم ​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اسااافر


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي في حياة جديدة ​*


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

نفسي بتفاهم اكبر


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اللي بيخدعوا يبطلوا بقي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى افقد الذاكرة​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى ابقى معاك دايما يارب
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اهاااااااجر بقي زهقت


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*خدينى معاكى يابت ياروزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

يلا صدقيني ملناش مكان هنا خاااااااااالص


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*ايدى على كتتتتتتتتتتفك​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

يااااريت بجد عشان نرتاح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اسيب الدنيا كلها بقا​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

بعد الشر عليكي

ليه كده


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*اهو نعمل فترة راحة ونريح بقا ​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

هههههههه تصدقي فكره

يلا انا معاكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي انتهي​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه تصدقي فكره
> 
> يلا انا معاكي


*

لالا خليكى
انا هروح لوحدى ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اموت قبل 1/1/2011
بس الزمن يرجع لورا


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى أكون معاك يا يسوع فى السمــــــــــــا*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى ابعد فى مكان لوحدى اكبر فترة ممكنة​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اخلص بقى من الدراسة
*​


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

نفسي بشو؟

نفسي بكاسة شاي معتبرة مع اللي بالي بالي ...


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> نفسي بشو؟
> 
> نفسي بكاسة شاي معتبرة مع اللي بالي بالي ...



*صحتييييييين انت و اللي بالك بالك يا حج :new6:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي انتهي​*


*بعد الشر عليك*
*ربنا يحافظ عليك*​


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *صحتييييييين انت و اللي بالك بالك يا حج :new6:​*


 
تفضلي معنا نكسبك بالي بالي وأنا على كاسة شاي معتبرة يا ستنا الشيخة الحجة :smil16:---> شو حليانة روزيتا :act19:


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> تفضلي معنا نكسبك بالي بالي وأنا على كاسة شاي معتبرة يا ستنا الشيخة الحجة :smil16:---> شو حليانة روزيتا :act19:



*احم احم نبدأ في الرد على بركة الله :


اولا: ما بحب اكون عزوووول خليك انت و اللي بالك بالك :t33:
ثانيا: للمرة الـ 1000000 انا عمري بس 12 لسه صغيرة و ما صرت حجة و لا شيخة (عين الحسود فيها عووود ) :smil12:​*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *احم احم نبدأ في الرد على بركة الله :*​
> 
> *اولا: ما بحب اكون عزوووول خليك انت و اللي بالك بالك :t33:*
> 
> *ثانيا: للمرة الـ 1000000 انا عمري بس 12 لسه صغيرة و ما صرت حجة و لا شيخة (عين الحسود فيها عووود ) :smil12:*​


 
مش بيناتنا ، بالي بالي وأنا جماعة كووول ، وبنحب العوازل :999:

بضلني أنسى العمر ، الحق على فيتامين بي 12 :spor2:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي كل حاجة ترجع زي الاول واحسن*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اخرج مع اصحابي اللي بحبهم


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى كل الناس تبقى جواها فرح وإيمان وسلام*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اطمن عليك *​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اموت بقي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اكلم صديق عزيز عليا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نفسي اموت بقي​


*

ليه يابت فى اية 
مالك ؟؟ :thnk0001:​*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

نفس اتخلص من شيئ هيك مو فيني قدرة علية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نفسي اموت بقي​



" استطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني "
مفيش حاجه تستحق اموت 
التجارب علشان نتعلم منها ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

نفسي ارتاح " عندي صداع من يجي شهرين "


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> نفسي ارتاح " عندي صداع من يجي شهرين "



*اقتله ياعم وريح نفسك ​*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

*اية يا جوجو نفسك تضحك وتمشى ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

لا يا بطوط انا ضحكت علي هزارك مع عياد 
اصل الجملة تضحك فعلا
يعني ازاي هيقتلة يعني يا كوبة


----------



## marmora jesus (19 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> ليه يابت فى اية
> مالك ؟؟ :thnk0001:​*




اتخنقت من كل حاجة وتعبت بجد
بقوله خدني عندك بقي
بس هو مش راضي
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> لا يا بطوط انا ضحكت علي هزارك مع عياد
> اصل الجملة تضحك فعلا
> يعني ازاي هيقتلة يعني يا كوبة




*هههههههههههههههه
ضحكتك يعنى هات ربع جنيه مخروم بقا 

هى وصلت كمان للكوبة فين ياروزايتى تشوفى اية بيجرالى 
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

يعني اشرب سم صداع 
ويطلق عليه  الغرب  " الاسبرين  "
بس اعتقد انه رجس من عمل الشيطان والعياز بالله 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

لو جات هقولها هي كمان كوبة
وتكونو انتم الاتنين كوبة وكوبة 
يعني كوبتين


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اتخنقت من كل حاجة وتعبت بجد
> بقوله خدني عندك بقي
> بس هو مش راضي
> ​




*اممممممممم
انا مش فاهمة حاجة يابت
واتهدى شوية
ربنا هيحل كل حاجة ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> لو جات هقولها هي كمان كوبة
> وتكونو انتم الاتنين كوبة وكوبة
> يعني كوبتين




*
هههههههههههه
طب ماتدخل معانا
فريق الكوبب دة بالمرة :smil15:​*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اتخنقت من كل حاجة وتعبت بجد
> بقوله خدني عندك بقي
> بس هو مش راضي
> ​


معلش يا مرمورا هو  وقت صعيب وبيعدي
وربنا ديما موجود وكل شيئ للخير
ثقي تماما انة مو بيتركك
وكلنا بنصليلك من قلوبنا
ربنا معاكي يارب


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> هههههههههههه
> طب ماتدخل معانا
> فريق الكوبب دة بالمرة :smil15:​*


لا يا ستي ماليش دعوة انا
انا ليا اسامي تانية كتيرة بس مش هقولهالك طبعا:beee:
اللي مطلعاها البت الكوبة روزي
بس هة:dntknw:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

بس بقي المنتدي اتملي كوبيات 
يا ساتر ايه ده 
كوبه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> يعني اشرب سم صداع
> ويطلق عليه  الغرب  " الاسبرين  "
> بس اعتقد انه رجس من عمل الشيطان والعياز بالله
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*
استغر الله العظيم يارب

موووووونكر :smile02​*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
صح
كوبيات جمع كوبة
مبروك يا عياد كسبت كوبة كبيرة ههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> لا يا ستي ماليش دعوة انا
> انا ليا اسامي تانية كتيرة بس مش هقولهالك طبعا:beee:
> اللي مطلعاها البت الكوبة روزي
> بس هة:dntknw:



*
هههههههههههههه
طب حلووو قوى
هعرف منها اكيد بقا هه :ura1:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

لو قالتلك هعضها
وهعضك انتي كمان لو سألتيها اصلا
يا كوبة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> استغر الله العظيم يارب
> 
> موووووونكر :smile02​*



ههههههههههههههههه
فسقواً وفجور والعياز بالله


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> لو قالتلك هعضها
> وهعضك انتي كمان لو سألتيها اصلا
> يا كوبة



*
هههههههههههههه تؤتؤ مش هتعرف تعضنى
لانى هعضك انا كمان بقا هه :t17:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> فسقواً وفجور والعياز بالله


*

ههههههههههههههه
روح صلى ركعتين واستغفر ربك ياشيخ روح
 ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> روح صلى ركعتين واستغفر ربك ياشيخ روح
> ههههههههههههههههههه​*



نويت ان اصلي ركعتين لله 
ااااااااااااااااالله محبه 
سممممممممممممممع الله لمن شكر 
فلنشكر صانع الخيرات الرحوم الله ....
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> نويت ان اصلي ركعتين لله
> ااااااااااااااااالله محبه
> سممممممممممممممع الله لمن شكر
> فلنشكر صانع الخيرات الرحوم الله ....
> ههههههههههههه​


*


ههههههههههههه
سمع الله لمن صلى هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههه
> سمع الله لمن صلى هههههههههههههه​*



بارك الله فيكي اختي في المسيح


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اسافر اشوف اصحابي وحشوني


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى فى دنيا غير الدنيا*


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي ارجع انام ثم انام ثم انااااااام :smile02​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*نفسسسسسسسسي انت عارف نفسي في ايه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى انى اروح لك يارب
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اموت وهديلك باقي عمري*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

نفسي انام بدري ولو مره واحده والنبي ههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي اموت وهديلك باقي عمري*​



تيجي ازاي دي :t9:​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اوصل الشغل هههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اموت بجد *​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

بعد الشر عليك يا جون

روق كده


----------



## كوك (21 فبراير 2011)

_*انا  عايزك ياربى *_​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اخلص شغل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى انام كتير قوووووى​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

نفسي الوجع يخف


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي الوجع يخف



*
مالك ياحبيبتى
سلامتك ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> مالك ياحبيبتى
> سلامتك ​*



خبطت الحيطه كسرتها :ura1:​واحنا في انتظار حد يطمنا عالحيطه :smile02


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
طيب رن عليها بقا وشوف صحتها ​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مالك ياحبيبتى*
> 
> *سلامتك *​


 

الله يسلمك يا حبي

لا ابدا دوخت فدخلت في الحيطه ههههههه بس ايه خلعت ايدي لانها اتنت غلط

ههههههههه يلا فدايا


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> خبطت الحيطه كسرتها :ura1:​واحنا في انتظار حد يطمنا عالحيطه :smile02


 

هههههههه اسكت ياض بقي

احسن مدروخه ههههههههههه:spor24:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *طيب رن عليها بقا وشوف صحتها *​


 

من ارض الحدث

الحيطه سليمه وتشكر اهتمامكم ههههههههههههه:94:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه اسكت ياض بقي
> 
> احسن مدروخه ههههههههههه:spor24:



الحيطه مدروخه :thnk0001:
انتي عملتي فيها ايه ؟ :act23:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> من ارض الحدث
> 
> الحيطه سليمه وتشكر اهتمامكم ههههههههههههه:94:



عظيم عظيم
ميرسي يا سياده المراسله​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الله يسلمك يا حبي
> 
> لا ابدا دوخت فدخلت في الحيطه ههههههه بس ايه خلعت ايدي لانها اتنت غلط
> 
> ههههههههه يلا فدايا



*

ههههههههههه لا فالحة
ركزى يختى شوية
اللى واخد عقلك بقا يسهلللله :new8:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> من ارض الحدث
> 
> الحيطه سليمه وتشكر اهتمامكم ههههههههههههه:94:





*هههههههههههه من اما خبطة الحيطة
روزى مراسلات ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الله يسلمك يا حبي
> 
> لا ابدا دوخت فدخلت في الحيطه ههههههه بس ايه خلعت ايدي لانها اتنت غلط
> 
> ههههههههه يلا فدايا



طيب ما تشوفي الدوخه دي من ايه 
لحسن بعد الشر تكون انيميا ولا حاجه 
ويكونوا بياكلوا اكلك في البيت :blush2:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> الحيطه مدروخه :thnk0001:
> انتي عملتي فيها ايه ؟ :act23:


 

لالالالالالالا يا فالح 

هي دروختني اصلها جباره هههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عظيم عظيم
> 
> ميرسي يا سياده المراسله​


 
العفو العفو

ياريت يطمر هههههههههه:a82:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا فالحة*
> *ركزى يختى شوية*
> 
> *اللى واخد عقلك بقا يسهلللله :new8:*​


 

هههههههه اللي واخده يطفحه

لانه سابني من غيره ههههههههههههه:t7:


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههه من اما خبطة الحيطة*
> 
> *روزى مراسلات ههههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه يا كسوفي 
انا اتشهرت اوي كده:love34: ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> طيب ما تشوفي الدوخه دي من ايه
> لحسن بعد الشر تكون انيميا ولا حاجه
> 
> ويكونوا بياكلوا اكلك في البيت :blush2:​


 

ههههههههه لالالالالا هما مش بياكلوا اكلي يا كوبه

بس انا فعلا عندي انيميا حاده كمان ههههههههههه:closedeye


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لالالالالا هما مش بياكلوا اكلي يا كوبه
> 
> بس انا فعلا عندي انيميا حاده كمان ههههههههههه:closedeye



باين عليكي 
والا مكناش قولنا نصه 
الف سلامه عليكي

ونصيحتي ليكي 
خودي حقن شربا


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> باين عليكي
> والا مكناش قولنا نصه
> الف سلامه عليكي
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه لالالالا بجد بلاش حقن انا اتظبط خلاص هههههههههه:thnk0001:


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اموت ​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

بعد الشر عليكي

ليه كده بس


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بعد الشر عليكي
> 
> ليه كده بس



*من الدنيا المش عادلة يا روزي 
ربنا يعين بس 
مرسي حبيبتي​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

ربنا معاكي حبيبتي ويدبرلك كل امورك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالا بجد بلاش حقن انا اتظبط خلاص هههههههههه:thnk0001:



نصه بتخاف من الحقن يا رداله 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي احس اني بتنفس من غير خنقه*


----------



## god love 2011 (24 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى ف خبر حلو بقى​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> نصه بتخاف من الحقن يا رداله
> ههههههههههههه






هههههههههه من الاخر

يهدك بقي ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *نفسى ف خبر حلو بقى​*




اه خلاص مش كلمتيني هههههههههههleasantr:999:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي انااااااااااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

نفسي في حاجات كتير

ومش هقول

بس هه هههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي ارتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

اطمن عليكى


----------



## bilseka (25 فبراير 2011)

بكل   صراحة
نفسي   اتوب


----------



## raffy (25 فبراير 2011)

نفسى ارجع زى الاول


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 فبراير 2011)

*I want to leave  my life ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي افهم اللي في دماغي صح ولا غلط مع التعليلleasantr*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اشوفك فرحان دايما


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اتقرب منك بس حواجز كتير بتمنعني


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

نفسى ارسى على حل بجد
موضوع  مجننى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2011)

نفسي بجد اشوفك وانا بهرب من مكانك


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

نفسي افضل كده علي طول


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

_*نفسى اصرخ واحكى بكل حاجة *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*نفسى اصرخ واحكى بكل حاجة *_​



امسك نفسك ياد شويه 
دا هيفضحنا دا ولا ايه ؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 فبراير 2011)

*نو مانفسيش في حاجة انهاردة*​


----------



## أهل الليل (27 فبراير 2011)

سلام الرب معكم
نفسي تساعدوني في شيء كثير مهم ...هل من مساعد؟؟؟؟
سلام​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2011)

أهل الليل قال:


> سلام الرب معكم
> نفسي تساعدوني في شيء كثير مهم ...هل من مساعد؟؟؟؟
> سلام​



*سلام المسيح معاكى 
كلنا فى خدمتك
اتفضلى *


----------



## bilseka (27 فبراير 2011)

اكمل توبتي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

*قلبي يرتاح*


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى افرح​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى  يرجعو يتخنقو تانى*
*عاوز اتفرج*​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *نفسى  يرجعو يتخنقو تانى*
> *عاوز اتفرج*​



*ههههههههههههههههههه
هما مين دول
انت بتحب  تتفرج ع الخناق
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي الناس تفهم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*اه يا سيمون*
*بيولعو فى اول حارتنا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي افتح ال تيفي والاقي الشعوب العربيه مبسوطه والشعب مش بيقتل في بعضو
والحكام ربنا ياخدهم واحد واحد وخصوصا معمر النيله ده ربنا ينتقم منو*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

نفسي تكون معايا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي الاقيك*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

نفسي تكون مرتاح


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

نفسى الصدمة تكون قليله عليك 
لو جات


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى يكون يوم حلو​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

هههههههه

كنت داخله اكتب كده بردو يا سيمو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

نفسي ارجع بالزمن 3 شهور


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> كنت داخله اكتب كده بردو يا سيمو



*هههههههههههههههه
القلبوب عند بعضها​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههه

اكيد طبعا يا حبي


----------



## azazi (28 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اسبح ولكن الجو بااارد

:t31:


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اناااااااااااااام


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*ف حاكه حوه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *ف حاكه حوه​*




*اجبلك مصاصه  :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي في موضوع يتم بسرعه​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

اممممممممم

نفسي اروح والنبي بقي هههههههه


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اجبلك مصاصه  :t30:​*



*هات هات
مس هقولك لالا
ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممم
> 
> نفسي اروح والنبي بقي هههههههه




*اتهدي يابت واشتغلي
لسه فاضلك نصف ساعه بحالها
واعملي بلقمتك :nunu0000:​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اتهدي يابت واشتغلي*
> *لسه فاضلك نصف ساعه بحالها*
> 
> *واعملي بلقمتك :nunu0000:*​


 

هههههههههه حاتر يا عمو ميكي:beee:


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى الناس كلها تحب بعض بجد ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *هات هات
> مس هقولك لالا
> ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​*




*هو في بنت تقول لأ لمصاصه
واسألي طنط روزي وسندريلا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه حاتر يا عمو ميكي:beee:




*بنات متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا :act19:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نفسى الناس كلها تحب بعض بجد ​*




*صدقيني نفسي انا كمان​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *صدقيني نفسي انا كمان​*



*هى مش حاجه صعبه اووى كده يا مايكل بس للاسف ...*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو في بنت تقول لأ لمصاصه​*
> 
> *واسألي طنط روزي وسندريلا*​


 

هههههههههههه نحم حد بينادي عليا:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بنات متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا :act19:​*


 

هههههههههه يامي يامي 
خوفت خالص انا ههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هى مش حاجه صعبه اووى كده يا مايكل بس للاسف ...*




*من اللي شفته يا دونا
صدقيني بقي صعب جدا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه نحم حد بينادي عليا:t32:





روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يامي يامي
> خوفت خالص انا ههههههههههه:act23:





*هش يابت يالا
وقت خلص روحي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *من اللي شفته يا دونا
> صدقيني بقي صعب جدا​*



*لو كان شىء صعب اووى كده مكانش ربنا طلبه مننا
مكانش قالنا حبوا وسامحوا واحتملوا واغفروا
لانه مش ظالم 
صدقنى العيب فينا احنا بس كبريائنا بيمنعنا نعترف بده *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لو كان شىء صعب اووى كده مكانش ربنا طلبه مننا
> مكانش قالنا حبوا وسامحوا واحتملوا واغفروا
> لانه مش ظالم
> صدقنى العيب فينا احنا بس كبريائنا بيمنعنا نعترف بده *




*وده اللي قصدته يا دونا
العيب فينا احنا للأسف
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *وده اللي قصدته يا دونا
> العيب فينا احنا للأسف
> ربنا يرحمنا​*



*امين يا رب ارحمنا وغيرنا للاحسن علشان نليق نكون ولادك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*مممممممممممم نفسي تفرح*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هش يابت يالا​*
> * وقت خلص روحي​*




حاتر يا كوبه ههههههههههههه:t7::t26:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اقوم اعمل سندويتش واكلو بس مكسله اقووم ومكسله اكلو كمان*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه قومي يا كسلانه انتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه قومي يا كسلانه انتي



*ههههههههههههه
حاضر هقوم
مفيش لا بعد كلامك
*


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه تسلمي يا قمر

والف هنا مقدما 

هاتي حته يابت انتي هههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه تسلمي يا قمر
> 
> والف هنا مقدما
> 
> هاتي حته يابت انتي هههههههههه



ميرسي
خديه كلو يا عسل
:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

ميرسي حبيبتي

كلك زوق


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 مارس 2011)

*نفسى اشترى ناقوس...*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*نفسى اضرب حد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2011)

*نفسي امنيه تحصل​*


----------



## كوك (1 مارس 2011)

> نفسى اضرب حد


 
_*ليه معندكيش اخوات *_

_*هههههههه*_

_*اصل الاخوات الايام دى مظلومه *_


_*نفسى اغير الايام الى شبه  بعضها *_​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ليه معندكيش اخوات *_
> 
> _*هههههههه*_
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مش عندى اخوات
بس اكيييييييييييييييد
انتم اخواتى
وده اللى بحسه
​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*نفسى ف راحه البال​*


----------



## كوك (1 مارس 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> مش عندى اخوات
> بس اكيييييييييييييييد
> ...




_*اهااااااا انتى بقى بترسمى على ضرب واحد من اخواتك بقى طيب انا مش موجود *_​
_*كوك غير متصل *_​
_*ههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اهااااااا انتى بقى بترسمى على ضرب واحد من اخواتك بقى طيب انا مش موجود *_​
> _*كوك غير متصل *_​
> _*ههههههههههههه*_​



*ليه بس كده
ده احنا هنريحوك ياشاب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:budo::budo::budo:​*


----------



## كوك (1 مارس 2011)

_*ههههههههه*_

_*لالالالا*_

_*شكرا *_

_*انا كده  مرتاح *_

_*ههههههههه*_


_*.......................*_




_*عادى *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

*نفسي ترجع زي الاول*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2011)

*نفسي تفهمي كلامي مره واحده​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي تفهمي كلامي مره واحده​*



وانت بتكلمها الماني ياد ؟leasantr​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> وانت بتكلمها الماني ياد ؟leasantr​




*وحياتك لو الماني كانت فهمت
انا زهقت بجد​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*راحه البال​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *وحياتك لو الماني كانت فهمت
> انا زهقت بجد​*



مع اني مش فاهم حاجه 
بس اقولك 
قولها بصراحه 
والصدمه هتكون مؤقته​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2011)

عايزه احرق نفسي زي البوعزيزي 
بس ياترى هحتج ع ايه
هحتج على نفسي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك مبسوط دايما*​


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عايزه احرق نفسي زي البوعزيزي
> بس ياترى هحتج ع ايه
> هحتج على نفسي



*بعد الشر عليكى
اوعى تقولى كده تانى
لحسن هزعل منك
:smil13::smil13::smil13:​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*اطمن ع حد زعلان منى​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

*ولا شـــــــــــــــــــي​*


----------



## twety (1 مارس 2011)

*زعلانه النهاردة انا*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه

مالكم يا بنات انتم

هعضكم ههههههههه​


----------



## Twin (2 مارس 2011)

*نفسي أحلم حلم جميل يخدني لسنين الماضي*​


----------



## ارووجة (2 مارس 2011)

نفسي يتحقق اللي بتمناه


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

نفسي في حاجات كتير


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2011)

*نفسى اكون مع بابا يسوع على طوووووووووووول*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

نفسي اشوف كل اللي بحبهم مبسوطين


----------



## azazi (2 مارس 2011)

نفسي العب بَلوت

:t31:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> مع اني مش فاهم حاجه
> بس اقولك
> قولها بصراحه
> والصدمه هتكون مؤقته​




*نورت المحكمه يا اخويا :act31:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مارس 2011)

*نفسي يحصل اللي في بالي​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

*نفسي افقد الذاكره واصحى مش عارفه حاااااااااااااجه *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نفسي افقد الذاكره واصحى مش عارفه حاااااااااااااجه *


*اهو يا قمر:t19: ههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو يا قمر:t19: ههههههههههه*​


هههههههه
شكرااا
اكتبي روكا في خدمة الشعب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> شكرااا
> اكتبي روكا في خدمة الشعب


*شوفتي اهو ضحكتك دي بالدنيا كلها*
*يارب تضحكي علطول*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شوفتي اهو ضحكتك دي بالدنيا كلها*
> *يارب تضحكي علطول*​



ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
ويفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

نفسي اعض اللي يجي بعدي هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
> ويفرح قلبك دايما


*وانتي كمان يا قمر:2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اعض اللي يجي بعدي هههههههههههه


*جيت بعديكي اهو وريني هتعضي ازاي:t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جيت بعديكي اهو وريني هتعضي ازاي:t33:*​




هههههههه لالالالالالالا يا حبي مش تهوني عليا:66:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

*صلو ع العض يا جماااعه
هاتي سندويتش وعضي فيه يا روزي اهو ينفعك العض
عايزه اقولك هاتي اندومي بس دي ما بتتعضش دي بتتزحلق لوحدها*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *صلو ع العض يا جماااعه
> هاتي سندويتش وعضي فيه يا روزي اهو ينفعك العض
> عايزه اقولك هاتي اندومي بس دي ما بتتعضش دي بتتزحلق لوحدها*




هههههههههههه

امممممممم كلام في سرك لسه ضاربه اندومي من شويه ههههههههه

انا مدمنه اندومي:yahoo:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه لالالالالالالا يا حبي مش تهوني عليا:66:


*يا وهوي هتتدبسي تده وبصراحة انا بتلكك30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا وهوي هتتدبسي تده وبصراحة انا بتلكك30:*​




هههههههههههههههه طب اجي اتقدم امتي:love45:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> امممممممم كلام في سرك لسه ضاربه اندومي من شويه ههههههههه
> 
> انا مدمنه اندومي:yahoo:



*بالهنا يا روحي
انا بحبو علشان في حد بيحبو وكمان علشان العسل اللي زيك بتحبو
يا مدمنه انتي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا وهوي هتتدبسي تده وبصراحة انا بتلكك30:*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *بالهنا يا روحي
> انا بحبو علشان في حد بيحبو وكمان علشان العسل اللي زيك بتحبو
> يا مدمنه انتي*




هههههههههه ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه طب اجي اتقدم امتي:love45:



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ادبستي يا روزي
دي عايزه شقه ع النيل  مش ايندومي
يخرب بيت عقلكو :new6:*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> ادبستي يا روزي
> دي عايزه شقه ع النيل  مش ايندومي
> يخرب بيت عقلكو :new6:*




ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا هجيبلها اندومي لا كده لا بلاش شقة علي النيل ماتنفعناش هههههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا هجيبلها اندومي لا كده لا بلاش شقة علي النيل ماتنفعناش هههههههههههههههه:new6:



*ههههههههههههههههههه
طيب نستى رئيها 
ربنا يفرحكو ويكتر من الايندومي 
ومتنسوش تعزموني مره ع الاندومي
هلاقيكو خسيتو وبقيتو زي الاندومي*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب نستى رئيها
> ربنا يفرحكو ويكتر من الايندومي
> ومتنسوش تعزموني مره ع الاندومي
> هلاقيكو خسيتو وبقيتو زي الاندومي*




ههههههههههه انتي من اول الناس اللي معزومين يا حبي

وليكي عندي كرتونه اندومي وناكلها سوا بقي 

ماشي الكلام ههههههههههههههه30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه طب اجي اتقدم امتي:love45:


*الله بقا بنكسف:wub:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> ادبستي يا روزي
> دي عايزه شقه ع النيل  مش ايندومي
> يخرب بيت عقلكو :new6:*


*هههههههههههه*
*حلو شقة علي النيل وعليه اندومي هدية:smile01*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه انتي من اول الناس اللي معزومين يا حبي
> 
> وليكي عندي كرتونه اندومي وناكلها سوا بقي
> 
> ماشي الكلام ههههههههههههههه30:



*هههههههههههه
شوفي انتي ماشي ولا مش ماشي
هههههههههههههههه
مش عارفه ليه بشوف اسمي اسود
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *حلو شقة علي النيل وعليه اندومي هدية:smile01*​



مدلعه انتي ع الاخر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه انتي من اول الناس اللي معزومين يا حبي
> 
> وليكي عندي كرتونه اندومي وناكلها سوا بقي
> 
> ماشي الكلام ههههههههههههههه30:


*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*يادبلة الخطوبة عقبالنا خمسنا:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مدلعه انتي ع الاخر


*اه خلاص بقا اتدبس اتدلع علي حسه:999:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موتوني ضحك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موتوني ضحك


*اي خدددددددددددمة تعالي كل يوم وانا اضحكك:ura1:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> شوفي انتي ماشي ولا مش ماشي
> هههههههههههههههه
> مش عارفه ليه بشوف اسمي اسود
> *




ههههههههههه لا ماشي وراكب توك توك كمان هههههههههه:08:


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
> *يادبلة الخطوبة عقبالنا خمسنا:ura1:*​




ههههههههههههههههههه:66:


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موتوني ضحك




هههههههههههه اضحكي يا حبي يارب دايما:08:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اي خدددددددددددمة تعالي كل يوم وانا اضحكك:ura1:*​


*ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا عروستنا الحلوه ياللي بتتكسف*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه:66:


*يووووووووووه مش علي العام تده خاصة بقا:smil12:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشي يا عروستنا الحلوه ياللي بتتكسف*


:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اضحكي يا حبي يارب دايما:08:



*ويارب اتني كمان
شوفتي الجو من غير الجنس اللي مش لطيف خالص مالص حلو ازاي
واهو روكا هتحلي ايامك ومش تخليكي محتاره خالص ولا   تقولي يخليك ليا ولا يخليه لامو


*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يووووووووووه مش علي العام تده خاصة بقا:smil12:*​



*هههههههههههههههههه
اه الناس هتغير وهتحسدكو
*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يووووووووووه مش علي العام تده خاصة بقا:smil12:*​




ههههههههههه اه احنا ولا بنخاف من الدنيا بحالها ههههههههههههه:t17::love45:


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ويارب اتني كمان
> شوفتي الجو من غير الجنس اللي مش لطيف خالص مالص حلو ازاي
> واهو روكا هتحلي ايامك ومش تخليكي محتاره خالص ولا   تقولي يخليك ليا ولا يخليه لامو
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه يا واد انت يا متمكن ههههههههه

تمام كده احنا نعلن عليهم الحرب

بنات انتشرووواااااااااااا هههههههههههههه:99:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه احنا ولا بنخاف من الدنيا بحالها ههههههههههههه:t17::love45:



*يا بختش يا روكا
افرحي
راجل بمعنى الكلمه مش زي اللي في البطاقه ذكر وفي وقت الشده سعديه ارجل منو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

حرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *يا بختش يا روكا
> افرحي
> راجل بمعنى الكلمه مش زي اللي في البطاقه ذكر وفي وقت الشده سعديه ارجل منو*




ههههههههههه عشان تعرفوا بس

انا حمش جوي جوي  يابوي ههههههههههههههه:bud::thnk0001:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ويارب اتني كمان
> شوفتي الجو من غير الجنس اللي مش لطيف خالص مالص حلو ازاي
> واهو روكا هتحلي ايامك ومش تخليكي محتاره خالص ولا   تقولي يخليك ليا ولا يخليه لامو
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*لاموووووووووري بقا:t4:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> حرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​




ههههههههههههه 6 اكتوبر:bud:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> اه الناس هتغير وهتحسدكو
> *


*اه طبعا الناس هنا بتنق كتير:shutup22:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> حرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


*:bud:
اذن فلتكن الحرب
والعبد بالعبد والحر بالحر
واللي مش حر ولا عبد نصدرو ل ليبيا يتصرف فيه القذافي
*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

يلا بقي يا حلوين انتم

انا همشي وهبقي اجي كمان شويه

هتوحشوني يا هوانم جاردن سيتي هههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *لاموووووووووري بقا:t4:*​


*ههههههههههههه
لاموري والاندومي عاملين عمايل
ربنا يهنيكو *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه احنا ولا بنخاف من الدنيا بحالها ههههههههههههه:t17::love45:


*ههههههههههههههه*
*هييييييييييييييييييه روزي اتحولت لاحمد السقا حبيبتي يا حمادة:yahoo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *يا بختش يا روكا
> افرحي
> راجل بمعنى الكلمه مش زي اللي في البطاقه ذكر وفي وقت الشده سعديه ارجل منو*


*ههههههههههههه*
*ايوة البت سوسو ههههههه*
*leasantr*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا بقي يا حلوين انتم
> 
> انا همشي وهبقي اجي كمان شويه
> 
> هتوحشوني يا هوانم جاردن سيتي هههههههههههه​



*ههههههههههههههه
وانتي اكتر 
وسيبي الاندومي ف حالو 
هتوحشينا يا عسل*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> حرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


*جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسوس عليك اللحمة:t32:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *ايوة البت سوسو ههههههه*
> *leasantr*​



*ههههههههههههههههههه
الحقي خطيبك هيسيبك
لازم سين وجيم علشان تعرفي رايح فين
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> لاموري والاندومي عاملين عمايل
> ربنا يهنيكو *


*يوووووووووه بقا احسدونا بقا:08:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسوس عليك اللحمة:t32:*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا هاتي اللحمه واضربي بس*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا بقي يا حلوين انتم
> 
> انا همشي وهبقي اجي كمان شويه
> 
> هتوحشوني يا هوانم جاردن سيتي هههههههههههه​


*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء عااااااااااااااااااااااء سابني ورااااااااح يا هوا:close_tem*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يوووووووووه بقا احسدونا بقا:08:*​



*هههههههههههه
خلاص اهوهه
      :21:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء عااااااااااااااااااااااء سابني ورااااااااح يا هوا:close_tem*​



ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> الحقي خطيبك هيسيبك
> لازم سين وجيم علشان تعرفي رايح فين
> *


*هههههههههههه*
*سين وجيم بس ده الحروف الابجدية وحياتك30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا هاتي اللحمه واضربي بس*


*ههههههههههههه*
*نو اللحمة فطاري:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> خلاص اهوهه
> :21:*


*مين ده فين عينو حبيبي عييييييييينو:thnk0001:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *سين وجيم بس ده الحروف الابجدية وحياتك30:*​



*هههههههههههههههههه
لا يا اختي 
ده اسمو تحقيق *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه


:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *نو اللحمة فطاري:smil15:*​



هههههههههههه
اه صححح
طب عليه فول وطعميه وهاتيها برضو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> لا يا اختي
> ده اسمو تحقيق *


*وماله مش اعرف برضه:smil13:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مين ده فين عينو حبيبي عييييييييينو:thnk0001:*​



*مش هشوف علشان محسدكوش 
بس هتكلم:t30:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> اه صححح
> طب عليه فول وطعميه وهاتيها برضو


*ههههههههههه*
*نو برضه هينام من غير عشا خلاص:t31:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
اه احسن


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مش هشوف علشان محسدكوش
> بس هتكلم:t30:*


*ههههههههههههه*
*اتكلمي ولا بيحوق:mus25:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> اه احسن


*اه ينام خفيف خفيف عشان كوابيس:t33:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا كلنا ننام خفيف
ده انا كنت بفكر اقوم اكل حاجه
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2011)

*نفسى روكا تروح تنام علشان هى سهرت كتير النهارده ههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يلا كلنا ننام خفيف
> ده انا كنت بفكر اقوم اكل حاجه
> *


*ههههههههههههه*
*شوفتي اهو نامي خفيف بقا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نفسى روكا تروح تنام علشان هى سهرت كتير النهارده ههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*نو انا لسه السهرة بتاعتي هتبتدي*
*اجازة بقا:smil16:*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 مارس 2011)

*نفسى تصلولى بجد*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *نفسى تصلولى بجد*​


*ربنا معاكى ياحبيبة قلبى
بركة صلوات امنا العدرا وحبيبك البابا كيرلس تكون معاكى دايما وتنسدك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

نفسي الناس دايما تكون مرتاحه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *نفسى تصلولى بجد*​


*صلوات العدرا يا قمر*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

*نفسي الظروف تتغير حتى لو للاسوء بس تتغيرررررررررررررر*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*نفسي في حاجة بس مش هقولكم عليها:love34:*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

نفسي برحلة عظيمة منتظرها من فترة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

*نفسي انام بدري النهارده واتعود ع كده
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نفسي انام بدري النهارده واتعود ع كده
> *


*ماتنامي يا اختي بتفكر في مين هاleasantr*​


----------



## god love 2011 (3 مارس 2011)

*راحه البال​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

*نفسي في كنافة :t17:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*نفسي انتهي*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي انتهي*​



*ليش يا روكا بعيد الشر عليكي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ليش يا روكا بعيد الشر عليكي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتي​*


*ليه شر شر انك تكوني مع ربنا مش اعتقد يعني:flowers:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2011)

مش عارف


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماتنامي يا اختي بتفكر في مين هاleasantr*​



*يوووووووووووووه اللي بفكر فيه صعب
بفكر اخس يا ستي ولا ازيك كمان كام كيلو
شوفتي اللي مطير النوم من عني:t32:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مش عارف



*ما تعرف وقولنا:t31:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *يوووووووووووووه اللي بفكر فيه صعب
> بفكر اخس يا ستي ولا ازيك كمان كام كيلو
> شوفتي اللي مطير النوم من عني:t32:*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*نو انتي كده قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مش عارف


*ولا انا:a63:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *نو انتي كده قمر*​



*ههههههههههههههههه
:smil13:
انتي القمر كلو يا يا قمر
فكرتيني بحملة ميلودي:t33:
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> :smil13:
> انتي القمر كلو يا يا قمر
> فكرتيني بحملة ميلودي:t33:
> *


*ههههههههههه*
*:love34::love34::love34::love34::love34:*
*هنعاكس بقا وتتدبسي:love34:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *:love34::love34::love34::love34::love34:*
> *هنعاكس بقا وتتدبسي:love34:*​



*ههههههههههههههههه
ايه مش عاجبك الشقه ع النيل و الاندومي
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> ايه مش عاجبك الشقه ع النيل و الاندومي
> هههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههه*
*نو ده كان امبارح بقا خلاص:smil12:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*نفسي البرد يسيبني في حالي​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

نفسي اليوم يكون حو كميل ههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2011)

*نفسى ربنا مش يزعل منى أبداً.*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*نفسي انهاردة يكون يوم مش عادي *​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

اممممممممم

نفسي نبطل كلام من ورا بعض


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك انهاردة*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اموت و اروح عند المسيح 
لاني خلص اكتفيت من ظلم الحياة و قهرها ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اطمن وارتاح*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي نبطل كلام من ورا بعض


 

*ياريت بجد يا روزي*
*لان الكلام كتر قوي*
*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نفسي اموت و اروح عند المسيح
> لاني خلص اكتفيت من ظلم الحياة و قهرها ​*


*نو يا قمر بعد الشر عليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اكلمك ناو*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو يا قمر بعد الشر عليكي*​


*تذكري يا روكا جوابك لما قلتلك بعيد الشر عليكي في مشاركة قلتي فيها (نفسي أنتهي)
قلتيلي هو اني اروح عند المسيح شر !
و انا بقولك نفس الكلام 
اصلا يا ريت نطول نروح عند المسيح ونكون معه 

مرسي يا قمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا غالية ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تذكري يا روكا جوابك لما قلتلك بعيد الشر عليكي في مشاركة قلتي فيها (نفسي أنتهي)
> قلتيلي هو اني اروح عند المسيح شر !
> و انا بقولك نفس الكلام
> اصلا يا ريت نطول نروح عند المسيح ونكون معه
> ...


*احرجتيني بذوقك*
*بس مهما كنتي متضايقة او حزينة اطلبي من ربنا انه يشيل عنك كل ضيق *
*ربنا يفرحك يا جميل:t4:*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احرجتيني بذوقك*
> *بس مهما كنتي متضايقة او حزينة اطلبي من ربنا انه يشيل عنك كل ضيق *
> *ربنا يفرحك يا جميل:t4:*​



*أمين
فهو فرح الحزانى و المتعبين 
مرررسي يا روكا ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نفسي اموت و اروح عند المسيح
> لاني خلص اكتفيت من ظلم الحياة و قهرها ​*



*بعد الشر عليكى 
متقوليش كده 
ربنا معاكى ويقويكى 
ويفرح قلبك علطووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## god love 2011 (4 مارس 2011)

*نفسى اعدل من شخصيتى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أمين
> فهو فرح الحزانى و المتعبين
> مرررسي يا روكا ​*


*امين يارب
**ربنا يفرح قلبك
وبعدين مين الوحش ده وانا اضربهولك:budo:*​


----------



## كوك (4 مارس 2011)

*مش عارف*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*نفسي نفسي نفسي 3 نفسي ههههه*​


----------



## كوك (4 مارس 2011)

_*تقصدى 4  هههههه*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*تقصدى 4  هههههه*_​


*الله 4 او 5 وانت مالك:smil15:*​


----------



## كوك (4 مارس 2011)

_*اهاااااااااا*_

_*طيب*_


_*ههههههه*_

_*كونت يعنى علشان  انتى *_



_*طيب طيب *_

_*خلاص*_


_*البنت الى فوق دى يقطع عندها النت*_

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*اهاااااااااا*_
> 
> _*طيب*_
> 
> ...


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*يارب هو وانا لا:bomb:*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مارس 2011)

نفسي اصيف بقة 
انا لبست لبس صيفي البيت لسة الخروج ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> نفسي اصيف بقة ​
> 
> انا لبست لبس صيفي البيت لسة الخروج ​


 

*لسه بدري يا راجعا*
*وخلي بالك لتخدي برد*
*اسألي مجرب لسه مبهدلني لحد دلوقتي*​


----------



## كوك (4 مارس 2011)

*



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
يارب هو وانا لا:bomb:

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههههه

يارب يقطع النت  

*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

منوررررررررررر بدل اللمبه ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

نفسي افرح​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

كوك قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*عنننننننننننننده:bomb:*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> نفسي افرح​




يارب يفرح قلبك وقلب الجميع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يارب يفرح قلبك وقلب الجميع



ميرسي يا قمر​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*كان نفسي اشوفك انهاردة بس معلش ظروف البلد*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

نفسي اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نفسي اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام




نفسي مش تنام عشان اصدعها شويه هههههههههههه:08:


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

ارتاح خالص ​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

نفسي اسااااافر مكان جديد


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

افرح كفايه حزن​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا كوكو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ارتاح خالص ​


*بعد الشر عليك يا كوكو:t32:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بعد الشر عليك يا كوكو:t32:*​


 
شر ايه يابنتى 
دى راحه ابديه 
وبعدين حاسبى راسى :smil15:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*نفسي تيجي انهاردة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي مش تنام عشان اصدعها شويه هههههههههههه:08:



*هههههههههههههههه
ومالو عني ما نمت
صدعي يا بت ع راحتك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي تيجي انهاردة*​



*انا جيت اهو:t23:
وطبعا انا منوره:t23:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شر ايه يابنتى
> دى راحه ابديه
> وبعدين حاسبى راسى :smil15:​


*نو برضه بس ها:ranting:*
*براااااااااااااحتي:beee:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا جيت اهو:t23:
> وطبعا انا منوره:t23:*


*منوووووووورة يا جميل30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو برضه بس ها:ranting:*
> 
> *براااااااااااااحتي:beee:*​


 
صدقينى هرتاح ​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ومالو عني ما نمت
> صدعي يا بت ع راحتك*




ههههههههههه ميرسي يا حبي

هروح انام انا بقي ههههههههههه

شوفتي الرخامه ههههههههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منوووووووورة يا جميل30:*​



*نورك انتي كمان
بس مالك حساي مدايقه 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> صدقينى هرتاح ​


*نو يا كوكو بلاش كده تاني:t32:*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

نفسي اقوم اعمل اندومتي حبيبتي ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نورك انتي كمان
> بس مالك حساي مدايقه
> *


*نو يا قمر انا كويسة:mus13:*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

اممممممممم 

مش عارفه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو يا قمر انا كويسة:mus13:*​



*الحمدلله
يارب على طوووول*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

نفسي انام نوم عميق جدا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممم
> 
> مش عارفه



*لااااااااااا لازم تعرفي 
علشان نلحق نذيع الخبر ع قناة الحصيرة*


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مارس 2011)

*نفسى ف حاجات اكتيييييير
اولها اعمل مشوار بتاع بكرة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *نفسى ف حاجات اكتيييييير
> اولها اعمل مشوار بتاع بكرة
> *​




خديني معاكي والنبي والنبي هههههههههههه:new8:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

نفسي انام مقومش


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

*نفسي احكي مع حد معرفوش يسمعنييييييييييييي وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نفسي احكي مع حد معرفوش يسمعنييييييييييييي وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*




هقولك طريقة
هاتي انسان تعرفية
بيعي كل حاجة بنكوا
فيبأة متعرفيهوش :ura1:
وكمان لما تبيعي هو هيفقد السمع من الصدمة

وبكدة تبأي ضربتي عصفورين بحجر

خليتية يسمع من غير مايتعب , لأنو اصلا مش سامع
وكمان بأيتي متعرفيهوش

و  ارغغغغغغغغغغغغغي يامعلم:59:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هقولك طريقة
> هاتي انسان تعرفية
> بيعي كل حاجة بنكوا
> فيبأة متعرفيهوش :ura1:
> ...



*أ
أ
أ
أ
أ
أ
أ
حلك مش حلووو
ومبقتش عايزه ارغي*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *أ
> أ
> أ
> أ
> ...




هــع :59:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *الحمدلله
> يارب على طوووول*


*ميرسي يا قمر وانتي كمان*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*نفسي الناس تبطل تجريح*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هــع :59:




*هع ايه
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هع ايه
> *




اصل انا مكنتش عايزك ترغي
ووصلت للي انا عايزو بردي

فـ هع دي فرحة الإنتصار :59:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اصل انا مكنتش عايزك ترغي
> ووصلت للي انا عايزو بردي
> 
> فـ هع دي فرحة الإنتصار :59:



*:smil8:
طيب مبروك يا سيدي ع الانتصار
*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 مارس 2011)

_*نفسى انام مصحاش *_​


----------



## azazi (4 مارس 2011)

اهين النفس واتحمل وهذا اللي جنيت = جزيت العرف بالنكران والوان النكد


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

*نفسى أكون معاك يارب للأبد.*


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

*الاحوال تتعدل​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مارس 2011)

*نفسي ادخل مستشفى المجانين مش عايزه اعرف حد من اللي بعرفهم*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نفسي ادخل مستشفى المجانين مش عايزه اعرف حد من اللي بعرفهم*



كلهم ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> كلهم ؟



*لا عايزه اخد معايه واحد بس*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لا عايزه اخد معايه واحد بس*



مكتبتيش كدة ف الرد الاولاني
شكلك كنتي ناسية وفكرتك :w00t:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مارس 2011)

*بس محدش هيستحمل حد مجنون او يستناه برجع عاقل*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مكتبتيش كدة ف الرد الاولاني
> شكلك كنتي ناسية وفكرتك :w00t:



*لا بس انا كان قصدي ع الناس اللي مش عايزه اشوفهم وجننوني*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *بس محدش هيستحمل حد مجنون او يستناه برجع عاقل*



اهلا بالمجنون لو هيباة مجنون بس هو
انما يتبدل بانسان تاني
دة اللي لازم تبعدي وتريحية:2:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اهلا بالمجنون لو هيباة مجنون بس هو
> انما يتبدل بانسان تاني
> دة اللي لازم تبعدي وتريحية:2:



*عمرك شفت مجنون يبقى زي ما هو
يعني هيتبدل اكييييييييييييييد
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *عمرك شفت مجنون يبقى زي ما هو
> يعني هيتبدل اكييييييييييييييد
> *



اعرف ان العقل بيتجنن
انما الاشخاص الغاليين بيكونو في القلب
والقلب مش بيتجنن
بس القلب بيتغير
وطالما اتغير لازم تبعدي عشان يرتاح


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اعرف ان العقل بيتجنن
> انما الاشخاص الغاليين بيكونو في القلب
> والقلب مش بيتجنن
> بس القلب بيتغير
> وطالما اتغير لازم تبعدي عشان يرتاح



*اه عندك حق
بس محدش بيحس بحد طالما هو مش مكانو
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اه عندك حق
> بس محدش بيحس بحد طالما هو مش مكانو
> *



لما اللي قدامك قلبه يتغير ومتكونيش جواة
مبيدكيش فرصة تحسي بيه ولا تنطقي ولا غيره

اسكتي ربنا مايوريكي يا اخت :t33:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 مارس 2011)

*حاضر هسكت يا اخ
وربنا ما يوريك انت كمان لانك ...
سلام
اروح اعيط شويه بعد الكلام ده
لان المستخبي كبيييييييييييييير اوي
ربنا يوفقك ويسعدك *


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

نفسي اكون معاك


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

*اعرف اخره اللى احنا فيه​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> خديني معاكي والنبي والنبي هههههههههههه:new8:


*تؤ تؤ
دا مشوار للطوال بس
القصيرين مش لهم مكان
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 مارس 2011)

*اممممممممم
اقدرا انفد القرار ده
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اخف عشان زهقت​*


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي اخف عشان زهقت​*



*الف سلامه عليك
وربنا يشفيك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

*نفسى افهم حاجه مش فهماها​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*نفسي في يوم يتكرر تاني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *الف سلامه عليك
> وربنا يشفيك​*





*الله يسلمك يا سمسه

كله ببركه دعواتك :act23:​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

*نفسى مش أشوف حد تعبان.*


----------



## كوك (6 مارس 2011)

_*مش عايز اعيش كفايه كده بقى*_
​


----------



## rana1981 (6 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اكون مبسوطة من قلبي​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

نفسي نفهم قبل مانتكلم عن بعض من ورا بعض


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*نفسى افهم نفسى​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اسافر لربناااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

نفسي انسي اي حاجه مالهاش لازمه


----------



## كوك (6 مارس 2011)

_*نفسى تقبلنى يارب *_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *نفسي اكون مبسوطة من قلبي​*




*يارب دايما مبسوطه وفرحانه يا رنا

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

*نفسي نحترم بعض ونبطل شغل العيال​*


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

_نفسى الاحوال تتعدل​_


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2011)

ولا شيئ


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*نفسي تبطل تجريح*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

نفسي ربنا يتمجد معايا لو هو عايز​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نفسي ربنا يتمجد معايا لو هو عايز​


*ربنا معاكي ويدبرلك الصالح*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 مارس 2011)

ارتاح ولو  لثانيه


----------



## كوك (7 مارس 2011)

_*نفسى اكون ليك على طول *_​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

نفسي اشوف كل اصحابي اللي بمووووووووت فيهم


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

*نفسى اشوف حبيبى​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

نفسي اكون معاك


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

*نفسى انام ومحدش يرن عليا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مارس 2011)

*نفسي يحصل اللي في بالي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2011)

نفسى يارب تاخدلى حقى ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

نفسي اناااااااااام


----------



## ارووجة (8 مارس 2011)

نفسي مم


----------



## god love 2011 (8 مارس 2011)

*نفسى ف رحله​*


----------



## totty (8 مارس 2011)

*نفسي أروح الطاحونه اوووووي*​


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2011)

*رايح يوم السبت 
ايه رأيك يا توتى
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (8 مارس 2011)

ماليش نفس لحاجه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 مارس 2011)

*اعيش لوحدي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مارس 2011)

*اشوفك اووووووووي*​


----------



## totty (9 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *رايح يوم السبت
> ايه رأيك يا توتى
> هههههههههه
> *​




*وأنا كمان يا جوووووووو
إحتمال كبير اروح السبت 
بس دا يتوقف على كم المظاهرات اللى هتكون موجوده
وربنا يستر*​


----------



## كوك (9 مارس 2011)

_*نفسى اجرى على البحر واكون حر *_

*جدااااااااااا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مارس 2011)

*اروح ماسبيرو*​


----------



## god love 2011 (10 مارس 2011)

*نفسى ارجع نفسى​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *اروح ماسبيرو*​



ههههههههههه نفسي مش يروح


----------



## كوك (10 مارس 2011)

_*وانا كماان*_​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

نفسي اسااااااااااافر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مارس 2011)

*نفسي الاقي نفسي​*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2011)

*اطمن على مينا زاما*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

ربنا يكون معاه

انا كمان نفسي اطمن عليه


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

_نفسى  اعرف ماليك _​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*نفسى ارتاح واخلص بسرعة بقا​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

نفسي انسي اي حد عرفته وكان كداب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اروح دير العدرا *​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

مش نفسي في اي حاااااااجه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*مليش نفس لاي حاجه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*نفسى عارفة نفسها فى اية​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى عارفة نفسها فى اية​*


*ده اللي هو ازاي يعني:smil15:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*نفسي ارجع مايكل بتاع زمان
بس للاسف بقي صعب​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 مارس 2011)

*نفسي انام واصحى*
*الاقي الناس متغيرة*
*والحياه غير *

*او افقد الذاكرة*
*عشان انسى كل الي في عقلي *
*نفسي ارتااااااااح*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 مارس 2011)

*نفسى الاقى السلام 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

محتاج اعرف الحقيقة


----------



## just member (12 مارس 2011)

نفسي ابعد ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اسافر بعيد​*


----------



## كوك (12 مارس 2011)

_*نفسى اروح البحر  وانام على الرمال وابص على السماء *_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*نفسى صوتى يرجعلى بقاااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي ارجع مايكل بتاع زمان
> بس للاسف بقي صعب​*


*هو تاه منك ولا ايه:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مارس 2011)

*نفسي انااااااااااااااااااام ناو هههههه*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 مارس 2011)

نفسي شووووووووووووفووووو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

*نفسى ارجع تانى زى الاول​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو تاه منك ولا ايه:t33:*​




*مااااااااااات​*


----------



## just member (14 مارس 2011)

بتمني لو أكل اي قطعة لحوم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> بتمني لو أكل اي قطعة لحوم




*
اللهم انى صائم ياجوجو :act31:
هههههههههه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مارس 2011)

*اتمنى انى اشوفك بجد *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

*نفسى نحس ببعضنا شوية​*


----------



## sony_33 (15 مارس 2011)

*انام شوية*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مارس 2011)

*اصحى فى معادى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مارس 2011)

*نفسى تنسى ان كنت فى يوم حبيبتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2011)

*نفسي أرتاح شويه​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي أرتاح شويه​*



*ربنا معاك
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مارس 2011)

نفسي انام زي زمان ايام ماكنت صغيره
نووم البراءه
ولا تفكير ولا يحزنون


----------



## sparrow (16 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> بتمني لو أكل اي قطعة لحوم



دا طلب سهل اووي
ياريت كل الاعضاء طلبتهم سهله كدة كنا فرحناهم كلهم بدل الحزن الي هما فيه 
تعالي عندنا عاملين قطع لحوووووووم كتيرة بس الي ياكل 
هههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (16 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نفسي انام زي زمان ايام ماكنت صغيره
> نووم البراءه
> ولا تفكير ولا يحزنون




في مقوله زمان كنت بسمعها
هتريحي جسمك هتتعبي دماخم
 عشان تريحي دماخك  فتتعبي جسمك


----------



## ارووجة (16 مارس 2011)

نفسي يتحقق اللي بتمناه كل يوم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ربنا معاك
> *




*ومعاكي انتي كمان

ميرسي ليكي​*


----------



## just member (16 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> دا طلب سهل اووي
> ياريت كل الاعضاء طلبتهم سهله كدة كنا فرحناهم كلهم بدل الحزن الي هما فيه
> تعالي عندنا عاملين قطع لحوووووووم كتيرة بس الي ياكل
> هههههههههه


هههههههه
يا سبارو نحنا بصيام 
انا بس كنت بغلس علي نفسي


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

_اناااااااااااااااااااااااام _​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

*نفسى ارجع لطبيعتى تانى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2011)

_اممممممممممممم
مازلت اريد النوم 
ههههههههههههه
_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

*نفسى انبسط حبة كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 مارس 2011)

امووووووووووووووووووووووووووت​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> امووووووووووووووووووووووووووت​




*بعد الشر يا بت انتى
الهى تفطس :smil8::smil8:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بعد الشر يا بت انتى
> الهى تفطس :smil8::smil8:​*





لا ياختي ادعيلي انه يكون في اقرب وقت
ده لو بتعزيني صحيح​


----------



## zezza (16 مارس 2011)

انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> امووووووووووووووووووووووووووت​


* خدينى معاكى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * خدينى معاكى*​




*
هو انا قادرة على واحدة
اما يطلعوا اتنييييييييييين  :act23:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا ياختي ادعيلي انه يكون في اقرب وقت
> ده لو بتعزيني صحيح​




*متعصبنيش :a82:
مش هتبقى انتى والزمن عليا :smil8:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هو انا قادرة على واحدة*
> 
> *اما يطلعوا اتنييييييييييين :act23:*​


*لا بس فى فرق طبعا*
*هى  بلونها دا مش عاوزا تموت*
*بس الاسود اكبر دليل عل حب الموت:smile02:smile02*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * خدينى معاكى*​




يلا بينا
بس بلاش لماضة فوق
مش هتبقي دنيا واخرة يا عم​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *متعصبنيش :a82:
> مش هتبقى انتى والزمن عليا :smil8:​*




ادعيلي بس انتي وسيبي الباقي علي ربنا​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *لا بس فى فرق طبعا*
> *هى  بلونها دا مش عاوزا تموت*
> *بس الاسود اكبر دليل عل حب الموت:smile02:smile02*​





هو حرام اموت وانا بدلعني يعني​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يلا بينا
> بس بلاش لماضة فوق
> 
> مش هتبقي دنيا واخرة يا عم​


_*ليه يا ستى هتموتينى فى مدرسة ولا ايه :t32::t32:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هو حرام اموت وانا بدلعني يعني​


_* ايو يا بنتى الموت ليه هيبه برضو :t30::t30:*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مارس 2011)

*ياساتر علييييييييكم

خلاص خلاص

خدونى معاكم وانا كمان مش عايزة اعيش بقا هه ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ياساتر علييييييييكم​*
> 
> *خلاص خلاص*​
> 
> *خدونى معاكم وانا كمان مش عايزة اعيش بقا هه *​


* مفيش مكان *
*هى التربة اتنين راكب *
*هنحجزليك فى التربه الجايه:gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ليه يا ستى هتموتينى فى مدرسة ولا ايه :t32::t32:*_​





لا ياخويا 
بس انا عارفة لماضتك
مش بسلم منها في كل الاحوال​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ياساتر علييييييييكم
> 
> خلاص خلاص
> 
> خدونى معاكم وانا كمان مش عايزة اعيش بقا هه ​*




لا هو مش فاضل غير مكانين وبس
جيتي متأخر انتي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

*بقااااااااااا كدة
امشوا بقا زحلانة منكم (​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا ياخويا
> بس انا عارفة لماضتك
> 
> مش بسلم منها في كل الاحوال​


*لا مهو باين :11azy::11azy::11azy:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بقااااااااااا كدة
> امشوا بقا زحلانة منكم (​*





ولا تقدري​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مارس 2011)

*تصبحى على خير يا ارق وردة *​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *تصبحى على خير يا ارق وردة *​





وانت من اهله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> وانت من اهله
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


_*ال وردة ال :act23::act23::act23:*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ال وردة ال :act23::act23::act23:*_​



قال وانت من اهله قال​


----------



## god love 2011 (17 مارس 2011)

*الناس كلها تحب بعض بجد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2011)

*افهم كل حاجه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مارس 2011)

*نفسى كل اصحابى اللى زعلانين يفرحوا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مارس 2011)

*نفسى أكون فى السما دلوقتى*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مارس 2011)

_*اموت برضو *_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اي حد مهموم وحزين يعوض ربنا ده عندو فرحه*


----------



## god love 2011 (18 مارس 2011)

*الراحه النفسيه​*


----------



## sparrow (18 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> يا سبارو نحنا بصيام
> انا بس كنت بغلس علي نفسي



منا عارفه اننا بصيام 
انا بس قلت اغلس عليك بدل منتا تغلس علي نفسك ههههههههه


----------



## just member (18 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> منا عارفه اننا بصيام
> انا بس قلت اغلس عليك بدل منتا تغلس علي نفسك ههههههههه


هههههههه
كتر خيرك يا ستي


----------



## monmooon (18 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اللي حاه يتحقق 
(لو اتحقق اوعدكم ادخل واقول للكل في المنتدى وافرحكم معايا )
صلولي بقي ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 مارس 2011)

نفسي اعيط


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> نفسي اعيط


*اهئ اهئ اهئ:t33:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مارس 2011)

*اخلص اللى ورايا وابطل الكسل ده 
*​


----------



## totty (19 مارس 2011)

*اليوم يعدى بخير*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مارس 2011)

*نفسي بجد كاندي تدخل وتطمنا عليها *
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مارس 2011)

نفسي الاستفتاء مش يطبخ
بس انا عارف انه عشم شوشو في الجنه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (19 مارس 2011)

مو فيا نفس لشيئ هلا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

*نفسي افرح تعبت*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *نفسي بجد كاندي تدخل وتطمنا عليها *​


_* وانا كمان  يارب  ترجع بالسلامة*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2011)

*نفسى أروح مزار أبونا بيشوى كامل نفسى يارب يسوع*


----------



## god love 2011 (21 مارس 2011)

*نفسى انجح 
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 مارس 2011)

*نفسى اخففففففففففففففففففففففف
اوووووووووووووف تعببببببببببت ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مارس 2011)

*نفسى ماشوفش حد زعلان خالص. وسلامك يارب يبقى جوه قلبنا.*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مارس 2011)

نفسي اسجل اول شريط ترانيم في حياتي
واللي يسمعه الاخوه الاعداء
عشان يطرشوه من حلاوه الصوت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2011)

*نفسي يرتاح بالي​*


----------



## Twin (28 مارس 2011)

*نفسي ربنا يفتحها في وشي *
*نازل كام مشوار مهم وكام أدارة ورا بعض ... وربنا يدبر*

*ويا موسهل ...*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

نفسي افتح عنيا ملقيش نفاق حوليا 
نفسي الاقي جار يتمني السعاده ليا 
نفسي يا رب يعم الحب 
نفسي الاقي سؤال لجوابي 
نفسي في صديق يكون صدوق​من وحي خيالي


----------



## totty (28 مارس 2011)

*نفسي حد ابن حلال في البلد دي يرجعلى محفظتي اللى اتسرقت او حتى البطاقة بس*​


----------



## شميران (28 مارس 2011)

نفسي ارى السعادة في وجه عائلتي وخاصة خالتي ياااااااااااااارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2011)

*نفسى يارب تملأ قلوبنا بسلامك الذى يفوق كل عقل. آمين*


----------



## god love 2011 (28 مارس 2011)

*راحه البال​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2011)

*أبطل تفكير كتير​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مارس 2011)

totty قال:


> *نفسي حد ابن حلال في البلد دي يرجعلى محفظتي اللى اتسرقت او حتى البطاقة بس*​



البطاقه سهله بدل فاقد وكلها اسبوعين وتطلع المهم كان فيها كام ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2011)

نفسي نخلص من الفيلم الهندي اللي شغال من السلفيين والاخوان
اصله بقي ماسخ قوووووووووووووووي
ونحس بقي فعلا بالغتيير اللي بيقوله عليه دا
ولا شكله فطس ولا ايه النظام


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك يا يسووووع


----------



## روزي86 (28 مارس 2011)

نفسي تفرررررررررررح


----------



## johna&jesus (29 مارس 2011)

*نفسى ارجع تانى لنفسى *​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مارس 2011)

اغلي اصحابي يكون مبسوط​


----------



## totty (29 مارس 2011)

*يرتاح بالي*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

نفسي اساااااااااااافر بعيد


----------



## شميران (29 مارس 2011)

نفسي ارجع للبيت (انا في الدوام)


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

نفسي التعب يخف بقي زهقت


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2011)

علمنى اكون زيك حنون يا الله العظيم الابدى


----------



## كوك (29 مارس 2011)

_*نفسى اقعد على البحر الوحدى وبص على السماء على طوووووول*_
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2011)

*نفسي ارجع زي الاول​​*


----------



## كوك (29 مارس 2011)

_*بردو  نفس  الى الى فات*_


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مارس 2011)

نفسي ارجع بالزمن 3 شهور لورا​


----------



## Rosetta (29 مارس 2011)

*نفسي ينزل مطر 
و انزل امشي تحت المطر  ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مارس 2011)

نفسي اضرب حد معين يس للاسف مش هيهون عليا


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

نفسي انسي


----------



## johna&jesus (29 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي انسي


 وانا كمان


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 مارس 2011)

نفسي ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## marmora jesus (30 مارس 2011)

نفسي اعرف ايه حكمتك يارب انك تحطه في طريقي من تاني​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

نفسي احاول اجرح زي ماغيري بيقدر يجرح بكل سهوله


----------



## mm62maher (30 مارس 2011)

نفسى الناس تحب بعضهاوالانسان يحب الاخر


----------



## mm62maher (30 مارس 2011)

نفسى الناس تحب بعضهاوالانسان يحب الاخر


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

نفسي اعيش لوحدي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مارس 2011)

*نفسى ياربى تاخدنى مش عارفة انت مستنى عليا ليه تانى
 !!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## totty (30 مارس 2011)

*نفسي باله يرتاح*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2011)

*نفسى ارنم واسبح ليك من قلبى*


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

نفسي ابعد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مارس 2011)

*نفسى اسافر بعيد عن هنا​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2011)

نفسي انسي نفسي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2011)

*نفسي انسي كل حياتي​*


----------



## just member (30 مارس 2011)

مالي نفس لأي شيئ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 مارس 2011)

اقابل حد صادق


----------



## totty (31 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اللى فى بالى يحصل*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2011)

نفسي التعب يروح مني


----------



## govany shenoda (31 مارس 2011)

totty قال:


> *نفسي اللى فى بالى يحصل*​


 ايه هو :new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 مارس 2011)

*نفسي أعيش​*


----------



## كوك (31 مارس 2011)

_*مفيش حب غيرك يا رب *_

*وانا ليك اهو يا رب *

_*نفسى اغير حيااااااتى *_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 مارس 2011)

نفسي احكي مع اللي ببااااالي


----------



## god love 2011 (31 مارس 2011)

*ارجع زى زمان​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 مارس 2011)

*نفسى ابقى زى الاول*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 مارس 2011)

نفسي انسى


----------



## The Antiochian (31 مارس 2011)

*نفسي تكون نهاية الدنيا اليوم ،، وقتا كل شي بدي ياه بيتحقق*


----------



## marmora jesus (31 مارس 2011)

نفسي عمي يقوم بالسلامة
):​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مارس 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نفسي عمي يقوم بالسلامة
> ):​



ربنا يطمنك عليه يا رب


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2011)

*نفسى بكره يجى بسرعه ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (31 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ربنا يطمنك عليه يا رب





ميرسي يا عياد ليك
ربنا يخليك​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نفسي عمي يقوم بالسلامة​
> 
> ):​


* ربنا معاه ويقدمله الصالح *​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * ربنا معاه ويقدمله الصالح *​





ميرسي يا جون
ومعاك انت كمان يارب​


----------



## ارووجة (1 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اخلص الرسمة اللي بعملها ههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

_*نفسى  انام مش اصحى *_​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*نفسى  انام مش اصحى *_​




بعد الشر عليك​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أبريل 2011)

نفسي شوف اللي ببالي ...
و يصير يلي ببالي


----------



## Rosetta (1 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي انتقم من ياللي في بالي ld:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نفسي انتقم من ياللي في بالي ld:​*



اي مساعده يا صديقي


----------



## Rosetta (1 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اي مساعده يا صديقي


*
هههههههههه
عارفاك ما بتقصر :smile02​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> هههههههههه
> عارفاك ما بتقصر :smile02​*



مش عارف جبتي الثق اليل فيا دي منين 
هههههههههههههههه
بس انتي اشري شاوري علي اي حد وشوفي هيحصله ايه :nunu0000:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي ارتاح​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 أبريل 2011)

:190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu::190vu:


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى كل الناس تكون مبسوطة وفرحانة بربنا..آمين*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي انزل بكرة لحاجة ضرورية*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

_*زى امبارح  *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اغمض عنيا وتكون اخر مر ليا 
تكون دي راحتي الابديه وارتاح من الدنيا ديا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> نفسي اغمض عنيا وتكون اخر مر ليا
> تكون دي راحتي الابديه وارتاح من الدنيا ديا​


*لا حول الله يارب:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي انام ومصحاااااااش بس بعد ما بكرة يعدي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> نفسي اغمض عنيا وتكون اخر مر ليا​
> 
> تكون دي راحتي الابديه وارتاح من الدنيا ديا​


* وانا كمان*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

*بعد الشر عليكم انتو الاتنين*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2011)

*بجد نفسى اشوف عمل ايديك يارب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بعد الشر عليكم انتو الاتنين*​



ويبعده عنك روكا 
ميرسي يا باشا​


----------



## god love 2011 (4 أبريل 2011)

*ارتاح خالص بقى​*


----------



## شميران (4 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اشوف الكل فرحان ومرتاح بعائلتنة*


----------



## totty (4 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اللى بطلبه منك يارب تحققهولي*​


----------



## كوك (4 أبريل 2011)

_*نفسى اكون حرررررررررر*_​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (4 أبريل 2011)

امووووت


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

_ارتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح _
_نفسى اقضى يوم واحد بس فى البيت _
_ماأخرجش خالص _​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ويبعده عنك روكا
> ميرسي يا باشا​


*ميرسي يا عياد*​


----------



## Scofield (4 أبريل 2011)

*
نفسى اتجوز و اتستر بقى حاكم الجواز سترة للراجل مننا
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2011)

_نفسى عينى تخف _​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

نفسي ارجع نيفين بتاعت زماااااااااااااااان


----------



## totty (5 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي أخرج*​


----------



## god love 2011 (5 أبريل 2011)

*اروح ابعد مكان ف الدنيا واقعد وحدى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *اروح ابعد مكان ف الدنيا واقعد وحدى​*


تؤ تؤ تؤ انا بقي هاجي معاكي
:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## Scofield (5 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> نفسي ارجع نيفين بتاعت زماااااااااااااااان



*انسى:beee:*


----------



## Scofield (5 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> تؤ تؤ تؤ انا بقي هاجي معاكي
> :smil12::smil12::smil12:



وانا محدش هياخدنى


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> *انسى:beee:*




هو انا غصب عني هانسي
الزهايمر بقي :a82:


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> وانا محدش هياخدنى




ربنا بس اللي بياخد يا ريمو
:smil12:


----------



## god love 2011 (5 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> تؤ تؤ تؤ انا بقي هاجي معاكي
> :smil12::smil12::smil12:



*هاخدك انتى وديدى 
بس نقعد ف هدوء مش نعمل شقاوه كالعاده
​*


----------



## Scofield (5 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هو انا غصب عني هانسي
> الزهايمر بقي :a82:



ليه بقيتى عادل امام ولا ايه


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *هاخدك انتى وديدى
> بس نقعد ف هدوء مش نعمل شقاوه كالعاده
> ​*




بذمتك يا شيخه 
ينفع احنا التلاته نتجمع ونقعد في هدوء برده
دا كدا تبقي الدنيا خربت بجد 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (5 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ربنا بس اللي بياخد يا ريمو
> :smil12:



الساعة كام و فين علشان استناه:t33:


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> الساعة كام و فين علشان استناه:t33:




لا مش هايقولك
هو هايجي فجأة كدا
ههههههههههههههههه
بس اسهر انت واستناه


----------



## Scofield (5 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> لا مش هايقولك
> هو هايجي فجأة كدا
> ههههههههههههههههه
> بس اسهر انت واستناه




و بليل ليه خير البر عاجله:beee:


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> و بليل ليه خير البر عاجله:beee:




واد هش من هنا شكلك هتخرف
وتخليني اخرف وياك وانا ماليش مزاج بقي
:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اعض حد هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اعض حد هههههههههههه



وماله يا قمره عضي
اجي اساعدك طيب
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 أبريل 2011)

نفسي آكل هالسمايلي ع اد مانو مهضوم:2::2::2:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي أطمن وارتاح​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أبريل 2011)

ارتاح وانام


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2011)

_نفسى اسافر فى مكان معرفش حد فيه _
_ولا حد يعرفنى وانسى كل حياتى _
_وابتدى من جديد _
_كأنى طفل صغير لسه شايف الدنيا _​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أبريل 2011)

انااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أبريل 2011)

*المشكلة دى تتحل  وبسرعة *​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اشوف كل الناس سعيدة


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2011)

_ابعــــد بعيد اوى _
_واشتغل 24 ساعه من غير راحه_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

نفسي ارتمي تحت رجلك يا يسووووووووع


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2011)

_نفسى افرح _​


----------



## كوك (6 أبريل 2011)

_*نفسى اكون ليك على طول يا رب *_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

نفسي تقومي بالسلامه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي ألاقي نفسي​*


----------



## كوك (6 أبريل 2011)

_*يارب تقوم بالسلامه يارب *_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

نفسي محدش يكون تعبااااااااان ابدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي تفرح*​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أبريل 2011)

نفسي ارتاح بقى والى الابد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى أشوفك يا يسوع*


----------



## انا ابن الملك (7 أبريل 2011)

نفسى الاسلام الفاسد والشريعه الفسده تتنتهى من على الوجود انا مسيحى مها جرالى ومهما حصلى على الكنيسه رايح اصلى وحيلة دمك يا شهيد للبس اسود يوم العيد


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أبريل 2011)

انااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

*اتلكم مع ربنا يجد*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اكون معاك يا يسوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي نحس ببعض​*


----------



## sparrow (7 أبريل 2011)

نفسي الدنيا تبقي كويسه وميبقاش الناس كلها تعبانه ومتالمة
نفسي بجد كل واحد مريض و متالم ربنا يخفف عنه ويقويه


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اقرب من ربنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اصدقك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

نفسى ..........


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى االلى حساه يطلع صح ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى االلى حساه يطلع صح ​*


_* اللى هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* اللى هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​





*ههههههههههه بكرة برضو :smile02​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى االلى حساه يطلع صح ​*


*اللي يخاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف يطلع برة:smile02*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي أرجع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي أرجع​*


*ياتايه ههههههههه:smile02*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اللي يخاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف يطلع برة:smile02*​




*وانى مش بخااااااااااااااااااااف :ura1:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياتايه ههههههههه:smile02*​




*ياريت تايه
علي الاقل
التايه ممكن يرجع​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *وانى مش بخااااااااااااااااااااف :ura1:​*


*عتقولي اكده من نفسيتك:nunu0000:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عتقولي اكده من نفسيتك:nunu0000:*​





*اينحم اومال من نفسيت اللى جنبى ههههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى اجيب لبس العيد لدونا ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

_*نفسى امشى النهاردة ومشوفش دموع فى عيون امى *_​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*نفسى امشى النهاردة ومشوفش دموع فى عيون امى *_​


 

ربنا يكون معاك ومعاها يا جون


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

يكون الشغل بسيط ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اينحم اومال من نفسيت اللى جنبى ههههههههههه​*


*انا عارفة بقا:mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نفسى اجيب لبس العيد لدونا ​*


*بفلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووسنا*
*ومرتباااااااااااااااااااااااااتنا:boxing:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي انتهي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بفلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووسنا*
> *ومرتباااااااااااااااااااااااااتنا:boxing:*​



*خساره فى البت ولا ايه :act23:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اسافر بعيد قوي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خساره فى البت ولا ايه :act23:​*


*هههههههههههههه*
*هي تستاهل بس ناس تاني لا:boxing:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

_امممممممم_
_ولا حاجه_​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يكون معاك ومعاها يا جون


* مرسى يا روزى*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي انتهي*​


_* خلاص  جرى الشريط  شويه*_​


----------



## soso a (8 أبريل 2011)

نفسى الامتحانات تيجى 

مع انى مش همتحن 

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> نفسى الامتحانات تيجى
> 
> مع انى مش همتحن
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه


_* :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:*_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (8 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى يحصل اللى ف بالى ياااااااارب
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

_هيييييييييييييييه_
_ولا حاجه بردوا _
_هههههههههههه _​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى  حاجة حلوة تحصل *​


----------



## MarMar2004 (8 أبريل 2011)

عارفين نفسي في ايه 
نفسي اني اقدر اسعد كل الناس اللي اعرفهم واخليهم فرحانين ​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> عارفين نفسي في ايه
> 
> 
> نفسي اني اقدر اسعد كل الناس اللي اعرفهم واخليهم فرحانين ​


_* عارفة لو انتى بقيتى مبسوطة وفرحانه هتلاقيهم كلهم فرحانين*_​


----------



## soso a (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:*_​


 
ههههههههههههههههههه

مش لازم تفهم ليه 

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> نفسى الامتحانات تيجى
> 
> مع انى مش همتحن
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه





*شرانيه يا سوسو :act23:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

نفسى نفسى نفسى نفسى نفسى نفسى 
ولا حااااااااااجه 
هههههههههه ​


----------



## soso a (8 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *شرانيه يا سوسو :act23:​*


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ليه كده بس انا عملتلك حاجه


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2011)

أعيييييييييييييييييييييييش ​


----------



## soso a (8 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (8 أبريل 2011)

نفسي أغمض عين وأفتحها القي نفسي في بيتنا في مصر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* خلاص  جرى الشريط  شويه*_​


*هو فعلا كان هيحصل بس هجري لفوق:giveup:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*كان نفسي مش تكون انت*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي انااااااااااااااااااااااااام

ع طوووووووووووول​*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أبريل 2011)

نفسي الدنيا تبطل تمشي بالعكس​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> نفسي الدنيا تبطل تمشي بالعكس​




*متبقاش دنيا لو مشيت عدل​*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *متبقاش دنيا لو مشيت عدل​*



هههههههه احنى بس بنتمنيى يا مايك عرفين الامنيات دول مش هيتحققو
ممكن تقول بنضحك ع نفسنا شوي هههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 أبريل 2011)

اذا حسيت فيوم انك ضعيف فاعلم انك بعيد عن الله


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

اممم
ولا شيئ


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_نفسى الناس تحس _​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو فعلا كان هيحصل بس هجري لفوق:giveup:*​


 بعد الشر عليكى يا روكاااااا
انشاله الكلاب والقطط
يارب تكونى احسن​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اروح ع البحر​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نفسي اروح ع البحر​*​​​






ههههههههه خوديني معاكي بقي

احسن اعيط وااااااااااااااااااء​


----------



## bob (9 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اخلص اللي عليا و انام بقي*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه خوديني معاكي بقي
> 
> احسن اعيط وااااااااااااااااااء[/CENTER]



*هههههههههههه مش لما الاقي حد يوخدني 
انا اللي رح اعيط :smil13:​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه مش لما الاقي حد يوخدني *
> 
> *انا اللي رح اعيط :smil13:*​


 

هههههههههههه كده محتاجين حد ياخدنا كلنا بقي ههههههههه

خلاص تعالي القاهره وانا افسحك ههههههههههه:flowers:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

عسليه ^_^


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه كده محتاجين حد ياخدنا كلنا بقي ههههههههه
> 
> خلاص تعالي القاهره وانا افسحك ههههههههههه:flowers:



*ههههههههه خلاص مسافة الطريق واجي :t33:​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عسليه ^_^


 

ههههههههه وشيبسي وبيبسي ومصاصه هههههههههههههه:t33:


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههه خلاص مسافة الطريق واجي :t33:​*


 

هههههههههه في انتظارك علي اول الشارع

مش تتأخري عليا بقي هههههههههههههه:love34:


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه كده محتاجين حد ياخدنا كلنا بقي ههههههههه
> 
> خلاص تعالي القاهره وانا افسحك ههههههههههه:flowers:


_* ربنا   اللى بياخد يا بت يا نصة*_
_*:beee::beee::beee:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عسليه ^_^


_* ياختى كميلة   *_
_*عسليه *_
_*ياختى يا حلوة :t33::t33:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ربنا اللى بياخد يا بت يا نصة*_
> 
> _*:beee::beee::beee:*_​


 

هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا بقي يودينا البحر الاول هههههههههههه:ranting:


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> عسليه ^_^



*طيب حد يقلي شو يعني عسلييية ؟؟ ​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه في انتظارك علي اول الشارع
> 
> مش تتأخري عليا بقي هههههههههههههه:love34:


*هههههههههههه خلاص البسي فوشي عشان اعرفك :t33:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا بقي يودينا البحر الاول هههههههههههه:ranting:


_* مهو  هناك فى بحر:beee::beee::beee:*_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب حد يقلي شو يعني عسلييية ؟؟ ​*


 

عسلية دي نوع من الحلويات معموله من العسل بس طعمها جميل


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2011)

وانا وانا عايز عسلييية


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عسلية دي نوع من الحلويات معموله من العسل بس طعمها جميل


*
ياااااااااااه شكلها طيبة يا روزي 
طيب و النبي تبعتيلي قطعة :t33:​*


----------



## soso a (9 أبريل 2011)

اقرب من ربنا اكثر


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

البرد يمشى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

_*اليله دى تعدى على خير *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

الليله بتاعت الواد جون تعدى على خير :t30:​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

_*هههههههههههههه*_
_*البرد بتاع كوكو  يمشى  يروح للى هيجى بعدى*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_هههههههههه_
_جاتلى انا بردوا _
_هو مش ناوى يمشى _
_نفسى _
_فى كموووووووووووووون_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

_*كوكو يلاقى حد يجيبله كمووووووووووون*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_لقيييييييت حد يعمل كموووون هيييييييييييه _
_نفسى _
_البرد يروح بيتهم _
_هش يلا هههههههههه_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _لقيييييييت حد يعمل كموووون هيييييييييييه _
> 
> _نفسى _
> _البرد يروح بيتهم _
> _هش يلا هههههههههه_​


_*وانا كمان نفسى البرد يروك من عند كوكو *_
_*يروح لمين يروح لمين *_
_*استنو افكر هههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*وانا كمان نفسى البرد يروك من عند كوكو *_
> _*يروح لمين يروح لمين *_
> 
> _*استنو افكر هههههههههههههههههههه*_​


 
_ههههههههههه_
_احنا نشوف حد شرير :spor24:_​


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 أبريل 2011)

نفسى اكل فراخ
ههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> نفسى اكل فراخ
> ههههههه


 
_هانت _
_فات الكتير ما باقى إلا القليل _​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ههههههههههه_
> 
> 
> _احنا نشوف حد شرير :spor24:_​


_* ايه رايك البت نصة *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ايه رايك البت نصة *_​


 
_هى شريره اه بس طيبه _
_اممممممم _
_عايزين ضحيه :t33:_​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هى شريره اه بس طيبه _
> 
> _اممممممم _
> _عايزين ضحيه :t33:_​


_* خلاص بلاها نصة احنا نجيب البقرة  بتاعت العجل*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ايه رايك *_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*خلاص بلاها نصة احنا نجيب البقرة بتاعت العجل*_
> _*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*ايه رايك *_​





_قشطه اوى _
_هجووووووووووووووم :t33:_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اكل العسلية اللي معايا هههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههه وانا وانا حته يا روكااااااا

بلاش طمع ههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

_نفسى فى شيبسى _
_ههههههههههههه_​


----------



## روزي86 (9 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه جوعتوني بقي

طب بجد هقوم اكل هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

ليا ساندوتش معاكى 
مش تنسى 
ههههههههه ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه وانا وانا حته يا روكااااااا
> 
> بلاش طمع ههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههه*
*الله بقا دي بتاعتي:smil13:*
*اصلها بالسمسم تده وعسل عسل يعني محتفظة بيها ويارب تكون من نصيبي:2:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

البر يمشى ويسبنى فى حااااااااااااااااالى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> البر يمشى ويسبنى فى حااااااااااااااااالى​


*سيبه يا برد سيبه يا برد بقا:ranting:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سيبه يا برد سيبه يا برد بقا:ranting:*​


ميرسى ميرسى :t30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ميرسى ميرسى :t30:​


*طب ليه لسانك يطلع:ranting:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى اعمل اللى ف دماغى بقى 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سيبه يا برد سيبه يا برد بقا:ranting:*​


_* ههههههههههههه بيقوليك البر  مش البرد*_
_*تعالاله يا بحر :beee::beee::beee:*_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2011)

نفسي انام والتعب يسبني كام ساعه انام فيهم
ويبقي يجي تاني براحته بعدهم هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 أبريل 2011)

نفسى البعيد يجى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ههههههههههههه بيقوليك البر  مش البرد*_
> _*تعالاله يا بحر :beee::beee::beee:*_​


*هههههههههههههه*
*بس عشان انا بحب البحر*:love34:​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بس عشان انا بحب البحر*:love34:​


_* ايو  نعمليك ايه يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :ranting::ranting:*_​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اعمل هيك في هالحدا :act23:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نفسي اعمل هيك في هالحدا :act23:​*


_* اللى هو مين ؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* اللى هو مين ؟؟؟؟؟*_​



*هو عارف حاله يا جون :ranting:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هو عارف حاله يا جون :ranting:​*


_* طيب امشى  لحسن شكلى بقى  وحش اوى*_
_*:smil13::smil13:*_​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* طيب امشى  لحسن شكلى بقى  وحش اوى*_
> _*:smil13::smil13:*_​



*ههههههههههههه
لا انت خليك  ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لا انت خليك  *​


_* مرسى يا زوزا انا مكنتش  هسيبك  اصلى علشان الاخوات مش بيسيبو بعض  خالص*_
_*ولا ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* مرسى يا زوزا انا مكنتش  هسيبك  اصلى علشان الاخوات مش بيسيبو بعض  خالص*_
> _*ولا ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟؟*_​



*ربنا يخليك يا جووون 
أحلى و أطيب و أجدع أخ  ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يخليك يا جووون *
> 
> *أحلى و أطيب و أجدع أخ  *​


_* هههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*كل دا ربنا يخليكى يا روزيتاااااااااا ويفرح قلبيك *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ايو  نعمليك ايه يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :ranting::ranting:*_​


*مش تعمل حاجة ربنا اللي بيعمل:beee:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نفسي اعمل هيك في هالحدا :act23:​*


*ياختي خدي راحتك ولو عايزة مساعدة اغمزيلي واحضر شومتي واجي:spor24:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش تعمل حاجة ربنا اللي بيعمل:beee:*​


_* همشى  خلاص واللى هو عاوزه هيكون*_​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياختي خدي راحتك ولو عايزة مساعدة اغمزيلي واحضر شومتي واجي:spor24:*​



*ههههههههههههه
خلاص استني مني غمزة :t33:​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه وشيبسي وبيبسي ومصاصه هههههههههههههه:t33:



خليكي انتي في محل البقاله اللي في شنطتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* ياختى كميلة   *_
> _*عسليه *_
> _*ياختى يا حلوة :t33::t33:*_​



خليك يف حالك يا دفعه 
منت متعرفش اني محروم منها هي وكل الحلو  :smil13:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب حد يقلي شو يعني عسلييية ؟؟ ​*



دي حاجه كده يا روشي كل اللي بياكلها قدامي بيلحسها ويطلعلي لسانه علشان يغيظني  :smil13:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> وانا وانا عايز عسلييية



خد من البت روزي معاها كتير


----------



## محمودٍ (9 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اقص شعري وامشي تحت المطر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* همشى  خلاص واللى هو عاوزه هيكون*_​


*نو انت مورنا يا جون:smil13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> خلاص استني مني غمزة :t33:​*


*اخلصي واغمزي عشان انا عايزة اضرب حد:t33:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 أبريل 2011)

*انااااااااااااااام :dntknw:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*اخلص حاجة من الحاجات اللى ورايا 
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2011)

عاوزا الى قبلى تخلص حاجاتها ههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه
اصييييلة يا اللى قبلى من يومك 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

نفسى البرد يمشى علشان تعبت 
​


----------



## شميران (10 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي ارجع من الدوام واناااااام*


----------



## totty (10 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اخد اجازة 5 ايام *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اخد اجازه مفتوحه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي انام وماصحاش تاني*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

نفسى اخلص دراسه ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أبريل 2011)

نفسي كل الناس تفرح وربنا يحقق لكل واحد اللي نفسه فيه


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> نفسي كل الناس تفرح وربنا يحقق لكل واحد اللي نفسه فيه


امين يارب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2011)

نفسى البرد يمشى​


----------



## soso a (10 أبريل 2011)

totty قال:


> *نفسي اخد اجازة 5 ايام *​


 
*نفسى فى اجازه سنه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي انام مرتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اموت*​


----------



## أنجيلا (11 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي اموت*​



مش لوحدك يا روحي 
متى بدك نودع? هاجي معاكي​


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي اموت*​



*ليه يا روكا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

نفسي افضل كده علي طووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

_أخـلص _​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أبريل 2011)

نفسي ربنا ياخدني بقي وارتاح


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2011)

نفسى انتهى من الانتظار ​


----------



## totty (12 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي الدنيا تبقي امان*​


----------



## twety (12 أبريل 2011)

*وانا كمان نفسى الدنيا 
يرجعلها سلام يسوع من تانى
*


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اخلص الامتحانات على خير​


----------



## Marey (12 أبريل 2011)

*أتمنى أن أرى يسوع مخلصي مرة ثانية.*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

افوق من الوهم ده​


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2011)

*في علبة كشري *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

نفسي قلبي يبقي قاسي ويدوس علي اي جرح


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

_نفسى اتعلم اجرح اللى بيجرحنى _​


----------



## كوك (12 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى اغير بكره ويكون يوم غير اى يوم*​


----------



## soso a (12 أبريل 2011)

نفسى انااااااااااااااااااام بدون تفكير كتيييييييييير


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*I hope.....​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> نفسى انااااااااااااااااااام بدون تفكير كتيييييييييير




انا بقي نفسي انام مش اقوم تاني ​


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا بقي نفسي انام مش اقوم تاني ​



*ليه بس يا مرمورة الحياة حلوة اهي 
مممممممممم بحور اكيد 
بس حاولي تدخلي الفرحة في حياتك و انت حتبقي بيس*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ليه بس يا مرمورة الحياة حلوة اهي
> مممممممممم بحور اكيد
> بس حاولي تدخلي الفرحة في حياتك و انت حتبقي بيس*





حلوة ؟
انت بتضحك عليا ولا بتضحك علي نفسك بس ؟​


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> حلوة ؟
> انت بتضحك عليا ولا بتضحك علي نفسك بس ؟​


*لا بضحك عليكي و لا علي نفسي 
اللي عايز يشوفها حلوة حيشوفها
روقي انت بس و كل حاجة حتبقي تمام ربنا معاكي*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى فى كدة بقاااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا بضحك عليكي و لا علي نفسي
> اللي عايز يشوفها حلوة حيشوفها
> روقي انت بس و كل حاجة حتبقي تمام ربنا معاكي*




قول يارب انت بس​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى فى كدة بقاااااااااااااااااااا​*




يطلع ايه كده ده
حسب انا متطفلة ياختي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يطلع ايه كده ده
> حسب انا متطفلة ياختي​





*كدة كدة بقا :giveup:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كدة كدة بقا :giveup:​*




هو انا فهمت كده الاولي لما هفهم كده التانية يا بت انتي​


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

*أنام 20 ساعة متواصلة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هو انا فهمت كده الاولي لما هفهم كده التانية يا بت انتي​




*اضربى الاتنين فى بعض هتفهمى  طوااااااااااالى :smile01​*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أنام 20 ساعة متواصلة*​




مش شايف ان كده كتير
اصل كده هنق عليك بقي​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اضربى الاتنين فى بعض هتفهمى  طوااااااااااالى :smile01​*




ما تيجي اضربك انتي اسهل ياختي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ما تيجي اضربك انتي اسهل ياختي​




*ههههههههههههه
يلا يابت من هنا احسنلك :act19:​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اعيش لوحدي بعيد عن كل البشر


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> يلا يابت من هنا احسنلك :act19:​*




علي قلبك يا روحي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

نفسى اليوم يكون ملياااااااااااااااااااااان ​


----------



## totty (13 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي أطمن *​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

نفسي كل الناس تبطل تجرح بقي


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

_نفسى اعمل اللى مرتبله انهارده _​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

نفسي نحس ببعض وبغيرنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

_نفسى افوق من الوهم ده_​


----------



## Scofield (13 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى جدى الرابع يموت و اورثه و اجيب فيلا و عربية و موبايل نوكيا بخط و اروح لنوسة*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> *نفسى جدى الرابع يموت و اورثه و اجيب فيلا و عربية و موبايل نوكيا بخط و اروح لنوسة*


 
_هههههههههه_
_ياتحفه :bomb:_​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

ههههههه هو لسه عايش


----------



## Scofield (13 أبريل 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _هههههههههه_
> _ياتحفه :bomb:_​



اى خدعة متخافش مش هنساك بباكو من الورث:fun_lol:


----------



## Scofield (13 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههه هو لسه عايش



اه للاسف:boxing:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى فى اجازة طوووووووويلة برا البلد​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى أقعد مع نفسى .*


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

نفسي في حاجات كتير اوي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى توووووووووووت​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2011)

نفسى اشوف ربنا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

نفسى الحلم اللى حلمته انهارده يتحقق ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

نفسي العيد دا يعدي علي خير يارب


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> نفسي العيد دا يعدي علي خير يارب


وانا كمان
ربنا يبعد كل شر


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

نفسي الصداع يمشي بااااااااي هههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

_قوليله باى هيمشى على طول هههههههه _

_نفسى ييجى شغل زهقت _​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههه بس يا كوبه انت ههههههههه

خلاص وانت قول للشغل تعالي هيجي هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يبعد عند الصداع وقولى ابعد يا صداع ابعد يا صداع
ههههههههه
وانت يا عم كوكو ربنا يشغلك ,وتبطل تشتغلنا
ههههههه
ربنا معاكو
صلوات القديسيين


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

_ههههههههه _
_لو هييجى ماشى _
_روح يا صداع _
_تعالا يا شغل _
_كوبه اصلى هههههههههه_​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ربنا يبعد عند الصداع وقولى ابعد يا صداع ابعد يا صداع
> ههههههههه
> وانت يا عم كوكو ربنا يشغلك ,وتبطل تشتغلنا
> ههههههه
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه هعملهاله اغنية هههههههههه

ميرسي يا سرجيوس

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ربنا يبعد عند الصداع وقولى ابعد يا صداع ابعد يا صداع
> ههههههههه
> وانت يا عم كوكو ربنا يشغلك ,وتبطل تشتغلنا
> ههههههه
> ...


 

_ههههههههههه _
_جامده الدعوه دى _
_ومعاك يا ريس _​


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2011)

نفسى ربنا يسترها علينا


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى أسمع موسيقى بان فلوت ترانيم*


----------



## Rosetta (15 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي السنة المقرفة دي تخلص 
لأنها من أولها و النحس وراي وراي :ranting:​*


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2011)

وانا كماااااااااااااان


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى اروح الملالالاهىىى ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

ولا حاجه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى اسافرررررررررر بقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اوووووووف​*


----------



## totty (16 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اللى نفسي فيه يتحقق*​


----------



## just member (16 أبريل 2011)

نفسي امشي...


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2011)

_نفسى فى فنجان قهوه _
_هههههههه _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2011)

_نفسى اغيب عن العالم كله_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2011)

ربى 
نفسى اعيد وانا فرحان ​


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2011)

_*الخروج من دونيااا*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اللي في بالي يحصل​*


----------



## soso a (17 أبريل 2011)

نفسى كل شعب الرب يكونوا فى اماااااااااااااااان


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي اللي في بالي يحصل​*




نفسي اعرف ايه اللي في باله​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نفسي اعرف ايه اللي في باله​




*اتهدي يابت يا مرمر
وحظك حلو معايا
مش شفتك النهرده 
عشان اخلص حسابي القديم
بس الايام جايه كتير ومش هنسي​*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اتهدي يابت يا مرمر
> وحظك حلو معايا
> مش شفتك النهرده
> عشان اخلص حسابي القديم
> بس الايام جايه كتير ومش هنسي​*




انت خفيت من الزهايمر ولا ايه ؟​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت خفيت من الزهايمر ولا ايه ؟​




*مش وقت زهايمر خالص
ده حساب هيطير فيه رقاب
فهماني يا مرمر :11azy:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش وقت زهايمر خالص
> ده حساب هيطير فيه رقاب
> فهماني يا مرمر :11azy:​*





اللي تعرف تعمله يا كوكو اعمله :t30: ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2011)

*أعيش معاك يا يسوع وتملانى بتعزيات..آمين*


----------



## soso a (17 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *أعيش معاك يا يسوع وتملانى بتعزيات..آمين*


 
وانا كمااااااااان


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2011)

*اروح ارمى نفسى  فى البحر *​


----------



## soso a (17 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> *اروح ارمى نفسى فى البحر *​


 
هههههههههههه

ويلاقى حوت يبلعوا 

بس ميكونش ذى حوت يونا ويرجعوا تانى 

لالالالالالالالالالالا

يفضل جوه 

هههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2011)

_*ههههههههه*_

_*ايه الافتره ده *_


_*متخفيشى يختى ده انا الى هبلع الحوت *_

_*او ممكن يخاف منى*_


_*ههههههههههه*_

*لالالا مش هرمى نفسى *

*هنزل من الشاطئ *

*هههههه*​


----------



## soso a (17 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*ههههههههه*_​
> 
> _*ايه الافتره ده *_​
> 
> ...


 

طول عمرك كلمنجى انت فعلا اخرك على الشاطئ 

بس لو سمحت ارجع السجن حاااااااااااالا  

ههههههههههههههههههه

مينفعش تتمشى كده فى المنتدى


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2011)

_*طويب طيب هلعب سويه *_

_*صغيرين*_

_*ماسى*_


_*نفسى انزل البحر*_​


----------



## soso a (17 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*طويب طيب هلعب سويه *_​
> 
> _*صغيرين*_​
> _*ماسى*_​
> ...


 
بقولك ارجع احسن لك 

لو مرجعتش اغرقك هنا على الشاطئ 

يالا فى ناس عايزين يسجوبوك يمكن تطلع برائه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2011)

نفسي ابقي لوحدي علي طوووووووووول


----------



## soso a (17 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي ابقي لوحدي علي طوووووووووول


 
ليه يا روزى ده احنا بنحبك 

نفسى اقعد فى الحته اللى روزى تقعد فيهاااااااااااااا

هههههههههههههههههه

لزقه بقى هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> ليه يا روزى ده احنا بنحبك
> 
> نفسى اقعد فى الحته اللى روزى تقعد فيهاااااااااااااا
> 
> ...




هههههههههه

تعالي يا حبيبتي تنوري طبعا


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2011)

> بقولك ارجع احسن لك
> 
> لو مرجعتش اغرقك هنا على الشاطئ
> 
> ...


 
_*طيب يا فندم*_​ 






> نفسي ابقي لوحدي علي طوووووووووول





*ليه هو احناا اعضاء تزهق *

*ههههه*​​


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههه
> 
> تعالي يا حبيبتي تنوري طبعا


 
_*هتعملى ايه يا روزى دى بنت عامله زى الفل *_

_*هو فى حد يقدر يكلم سوسو*_

_*دى باشا *_

_*يلا بقى يا سوسو طلعينى*_

_*ههههههههه*_​


----------



## soso a (17 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*هتعملى ايه يا روزى دى بنت عامله زى الفل *_​
> 
> _*هو فى حد يقدر يكلم سوسو*_​
> _*دى باشا *_​
> ...


 
ارجع وانا اطلعك 

يالا لجنه التحقيق زهقت وهتمشى يالا 

وانا شغاله أخرهم


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

نفسى الجو يبرد
لانه حر جدا


----------



## soso a (17 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> تعالي يا حبيبتي تنوري طبعا


 
:99::99::99:


----------



## مرمر . مارو (17 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اني العيد دا مايحصلش في حاجه زي العيد اللي فات​


----------



## soso a (17 أبريل 2011)

مرمر . مارو قال:


> نفسي اني العيد دا مايحصلش في حاجه زي العيد اللي فات​


 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2011)

> ارجع وانا اطلعك
> 
> يالا لجنه التحقيق زهقت وهتمشى يالا
> 
> وانا شغاله أخرهم


 
_*طيب*_




​ 


> نفسي اني العيد دا مايحصلش في حاجه زي العيد اللي فات​


 
_*ربنا يستر *_​


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 أبريل 2011)

العيد دا هيبقى نضيف
مفهوش اى ارهاب
ولونى قلبى بيقولى ان فيه حاجة هتحصل
وعقلى بيقولى لاء
مفيش
ربنا يتدخل


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

_الألم يخف _​


----------



## soso a (17 أبريل 2011)

الدنياااااا تبقى امن


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2011)

الحب رجع زى زماااااااااان


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2011)

نفسي ......................

مش عارفه 

مش نفسي في حاجه خلاص هههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

_نفسى اشوفك مبسوط _​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى اسبوع الالام يطووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اسيب الدنياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

_ولا حاجه_​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2011)

احكي ليسوووووووووووووووع


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2011)

_اول طياره على السما _​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي .......... مش هقولكم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2011)

*مش نفسى فى حاجة لكن عايز اقولك يارب انك كل حياتى يا يسوع*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*كان نفسي اروح الكنيسه

بس تعبان مش قادر​*


----------



## كوك (22 أبريل 2011)

_*كان نفسى اروح الكنيسه *_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى اقدر امشى  من غير وجع ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى اقدر امشى  من غير وجع ​*




*الف سلامه عليكي يا حجه​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف سلامه عليكي يا حجه​*




*الله يسلمك ياكوكو​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى مش أزعلك تانى يا إلهى يسوع ..أنا بحبك قوى يارب .*


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي أنزل بي من البيت ... أتخنقت *​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *نفسي أنزل بي من البيت ... أتخنقت *​


_* هو انت مش عارف طريق السلم ولا ايه ؟:smile02*_​


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هو انت مش عارف طريق السلم ولا ايه ؟:smile02*_​



*لا صاحب البيت هد السلم :dntknw:*
*ربنا يهده زي ما هد السلم ... لملم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا صاحب البيت هد السلم :dntknw:*
> 
> *ربنا يهده زي ما هد السلم ... لملم* ​


_* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*لملم لملم *_
_*ربنا يهده يا ميرووووو  ابعتلك طيارة تاخدك من  فوق البيت :smile01:smile01*_​


----------



## Twin (22 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*لملم لملم *_
> 
> _*ربنا يهده يا ميرووووو ابعتلك طيارة تاخدك من فوق البيت :smile01:smile01*_​


 
*ههههههههه*
*لا أنا ساكن في الدور الأول .... يعني كلها 2.90 م فالموضوع سهل بس انا ال مكسل بقالي 3 أيام *​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *لا أنا ساكن في الدور الأول .... يعني كلها 2.90 م فالموضوع سهل بس انا ال مكسل بقالي 3 أيام *​


_* ههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ربنا معاك *_
_*انا بقى بقالى خمس ايام مكسل اكتب على  البلاكة بتاعت الجيش ولو روحت من غيرها هتظبط*_
_*هههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كان نفسي اروح الكنيسه
> 
> بس تعبان مش قادر​*


*سلامتك يا ميكي*
*روح بقا ابو غلمسيس*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى اقدر امشى  من غير وجع ​*


*سلامتك يا جميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*كان نفسي مش يحصل كده بس شوشو لازم يشتغل *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سلامتك يا ميكي*
> *روح بقا ابو غلمسيس*​




*الله يسلمك يا رووكا
اروح وين مش فاهم حاجه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى انسى كل حاجة بجد*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الله يسلمك يا رووكا
> اروح وين مش فاهم حاجه​*


*تحضر ليلة ابو غلمسيس*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي امووووووووووت دلوقتي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي امووووووووووت دلوقتي*​



ليه بتقولي كددددددده
[/B]


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تحضر ليلة ابو غلمسيس*​



*مش قادر خالص
ضهري متكسر​*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي امووووووووووت دلوقتي*​



*سيبي الموضوع ده عليا
بس استني بعد العيد ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أبريل 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ليه بتقولي كددددددده
> [/B]


*نو عادي *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش قادر خالص
> ضهري متكسر​*
> 
> سلامتك يا ميكي​
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2011)

_نفسى اعيد معاك ياربى_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> سلامتك يا ميكي​
> *طب وحياتك تخلص عليا بسرعة*
> *نو مش هتفرق بقا*​





*الله يسلمك يا رووكا
الصبر حلو يابت
كلي اللحمه وبعدين اخلص​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى اعيد من غير تعب بقااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اصلي وقت ما اعوز واحتاج وبحريه ومن غير قييوووووووووووووووود*


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2011)

*عايز أعمل أي حاجة غريبة ... أنا زهقت*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2011)

نفسي ربنا ياخدني من الدنيا دي بقي
انا تعبت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الله يسلمك يا رووكا
> الصبر حلو يابت
> كلي اللحمه وبعدين اخلص​*[/SIZE][/FONT]


*يلا يلا يلاااا اكلت اللحمة خلص بقا30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> نفسي ربنا ياخدني من الدنيا دي بقي
> انا تعبت


*نو بعد الشر عليكي:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

*كان نفسي اقضي يوم حلو بس كالعادة*​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 أبريل 2011)

نفسي ابني يخف 
انا واثقه فيك يارب


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> نفسي ابني يخف
> انا واثقه فيك يارب




ربنا يتمجد معاه ويشفيه يا قمر
مش تقلقي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> نفسي ابني يخف
> انا واثقه فيك يارب


*ماله خطيبي :smi420:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

افـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرح​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> افـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرح​


_*ربنا يفرح قلبيك*_
_*اضحكى واجيبليك مصاصة*_​


----------



## totty (26 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي ربنا يدخل اوووي فى الموضوع ده*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

_*نفسى ربنا يفرح قلبيك اوى يا صديقتى *_​


----------



## كوك (26 أبريل 2011)

_*نفسى  اخلص دراسه بقى*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أبريل 2011)

_*نفسى  مشوفش دموع فى عيون امى *_
*وانا ماشى*​


----------



## كوك (26 أبريل 2011)

*مش عارف انا نفسى فى ايه *​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا يتمجد معاه ويشفيه يا قمر
> 
> مش تقلقي​


 ميرسي ياقمر
ربنا يخليكي


----------



## govany shenoda (26 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماله خطيبي :smi420:*​


 تعبان اوي ياروكا
وكان في المستشفي
صلي من اجله


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> تعبان اوي ياروكا
> وكان في المستشفي
> صلي من اجله


*ليه كده بسم الصليب ماله*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أبريل 2011)

نفسي الحزن يبعد عني شويه نونو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى ........................ ​*


----------



## totty (27 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي بالي يرتاح من الموضوع ده*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى اسافر بقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

المغص يروح ​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

نفسي افقد الذاكرة وانسي كل حاجة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نفسي افقد الذاكرة وانسي كل حاجة​


*يا بني روح امسكلك كتاب وذاكر يا بني انا سكتي وحشة مفهاش كورنيش:gy0000:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أبريل 2011)

مش عارفة هههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا بني روح امسكلك كتاب وذاكر يا بني انا سكتي وحشة مفهاش كورنيش:gy0000:*​




ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اجيبلك مصاصة يا بت ؟​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي يتحقق اللي في بالي​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي يتحقق اللي في بالي​*





*اللى هو اية بقاااااااااااااااااااااااا :thnk0001:​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أبريل 2011)

نفسى كل حاجه تخلص بقى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى تنزل بقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

:thnk0001:  :thnk0001:
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى بنت خالى مش تسافر بقا تانى
حراااااااااااااااااام (​*


----------



## totty (28 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي الكام يوم دول يعدوا على خير*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى ابطل كسل وانزل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اجيبلك مصاصة يا بت ؟​


*اه هاتي:mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي يتحقق اللي في بالي​*


*ايوة زي ما لولا بتقول ايه هو بقا:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي نرجع زي الاول*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اللى هو اية بقاااااااااااااااااااااااا :thnk0001:​*



*ما انتي عرفه يا سووسه :smil8:​*


+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة زي ما لولا بتقول ايه هو بقا:smil15:*​



*اللي هو ايه بقي :t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ما انتي عرفه يا سووسه :smil8:​*
> انا مش عارفة :11azy:​
> 
> *اللي هو ايه بقي :t30:​*


*ايوة ايه هو بقا:11azy:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى أقعد مع نفسى...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي كل حاجة ترجع*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أبريل 2011)

نفسي اكون مبسوطه بجد لفتره طويله
ابتديت انسي هههههههههههههه


----------



## totty (30 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي يارب اللى بصليلك عشانة يتحقق ولو جزء صغير منه وبرضه لتكن مشيئتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*نفسي اللي في دماغي يكون غلط*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أبريل 2011)

نفسي يارب تحقق شهوه قلبي


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى يارب اقدر ابعد ارجوك 
مش عايزاها دى
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أبريل 2011)

*نفسى توصل بالسلامة​*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

افقد الذاكرة بكل ما فيها​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*نفسى انام كويس​*


----------



## كوك (1 مايو 2011)

*نفسى امووت وارتاح من الدونيااا*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مايو 2011)

نفسى اذاكر


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اخف 
*​


----------



## كوك (1 مايو 2011)

_*انت عارف يا رب انا عايز ايه ونفسى يا رب انت الى تمد ايدك وتحل كول شيئ فى حياتى وحرر حياتى *_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مايو 2011)

*نفسى يارب اقدر ابعد عن الكل ارجوك حققهالى
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*نفسى ..............................​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مايو 2011)

*نفسي ......... يوقف*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*نفسى تاخدنى ياربى واريح عشان الكيل طفح خلالالالالالالالاص​*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى تاخدنى ياربى واريح عشان الكيل طفح خلالالالالالالالاص​*



وانا معاكي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> وانا معاكي​



*يلا نعمل  رحلة للترب خلينا نخلص :a82:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مايو 2011)

*نفسي كل حاجة ترجع*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 مايو 2011)

نفسى اعرف احل فى امتحان الر ياضه


----------



## mark2030 (2 مايو 2011)

اولا كل عام وانتم بخير ويارب يكون عيد قيامه سعيد علينا كلنا على فكرة انا من زماااااااااااااااااان لم اكتب شى فى المنتدى لظروف معينة بس الحمد لله على كل شى وبصراحة الموضوع لفت نظرى وحبيت اشارك نفسى فى حاجات كتييييييييييير طمع بقى:a63:


----------



## marmora jesus (2 مايو 2011)

ما هو يا انت تصبرني يا تصبرني برده
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## كوك (2 مايو 2011)

_*اروح دونيا تانيه لان تعبت جداا*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 مايو 2011)

*نفسى تفهم انه خلاص مبقاش ينفع​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 مايو 2011)

نفسى اقدر واحققق .....................​


----------



## totty (3 مايو 2011)

*نفسي في تغيير ملحوظ*​


----------



## كوك (3 مايو 2011)

*نفسى اقرب ليك يارب *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2011)

*نفسي أخلص بسرعه​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مايو 2011)

*نفسى اقدر اقعد ساعة ع بعض اذاكر
*​


----------



## Basilius (4 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اوصل لاهدافي و احقق طموحي كامل *​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 مايو 2011)

كامننا
هههههههههههه​


----------



## totty (5 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اقدر افرح اللى حواليا*​


----------



## كوك (5 مايو 2011)

_*اخلص دراسه*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2011)

*نفسي الدنيا ترجع تاني*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 مايو 2011)

نفسى افهم  :dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مايو 2011)

*نفسي أبطل تفكير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2011)

*نفسى النهارده يعدى ع خير ​*


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اعمل اي حاجة جديدة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اللي في بالي يتحقق*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مايو 2011)

*مش نفسى فى حاجة !*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

*نفسي مش انزل الشغل بكرة*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 مايو 2011)

نفسى فى حاجه كده


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مايو 2011)

نفسي ربنا يبطل يتفرج عليا وانا بموت كده
نفسي يتدخل بقي
تعبت بجد​


----------



## Twin (6 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نفسي ربنا يبطل يتفرج عليا وانا بموت كده​
> نفسي يتدخل بقي
> 
> تعبت بجد​


 
*اللهم أمين ..... تدخل بقي يا الله يا من أحببتنا*
*أظهر مجدك وقوتك .... وبرحمتك أعنا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نفسي ربنا يبطل يتفرج عليا وانا بموت كده
> نفسي يتدخل بقي
> تعبت بجد​


*ربنا معاكي يا قمر*​


----------



## ارووجة (7 مايو 2011)

نفسي اموت


----------



## سرجيوُس (7 مايو 2011)

نفسى اتجوز
ههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مايو 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> نفسي اموت



*بعد الشر عليكي اختي
ليه بتقولي كده​*


----------



## veron (7 مايو 2011)

نفسي ارتاح واعرف الحقيقه


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مايو 2011)

نفسى انام    :36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50::36_1_50:


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2011)

*نفسى امتحان دونا النهارده يجى كويس ويعدى ع خير *


----------



## ارووجة (7 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بعد الشر عليكي اختي
> ليه بتقولي كده​*



لان الموت راحة ليا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مايو 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> لان الموت راحة ليا




*ربنا معاكي ويساعدك
ويفرح قلبك قريب​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 مايو 2011)

نفسي الحزن والوجع يروح ويتحول لضحكه حقيقيه حتى لو ل خمس دقايق


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2011)

veron قال:


> نفسي ارتاح واعرف الحقيقه



*ربنا ينور طريقك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نفسي الحزن والوجع يروح ويتحول لضحكه حقيقيه حتى لو ل خمس دقايق


*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 مايو 2011)

نفسى السلفيين كلهم يتحرقو   :ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مايو 2011)

ارتااااااااااااح راحه ابديه


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مايو 2011)

*نفس الضحكة ترجع تانى تترسم على الوشوش*
*بصدق مش مجرد رسمة وخلاص *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

*نفسى التعامل يكون واحد سواء قدامك او من وراك
مش وشك وشك قفاك قفاك ​*


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى التعامل يكون واحد سواء قدامك او من وراك​*
> 
> *مش وشك وشك قفاك قفاك *​


 
ههههههههههههه

حلوه وش وش افقاك افقاك 
دايما اسمعها اول مره اقراها​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه وش وش افقاك افقاك
> دايما اسمعها اول مره اقراها​



*
هههههههههههههههههه
نحن نختلف عن الاخرون يا سوسو :t31:​*


----------



## totty (15 مايو 2011)

*نفسي في تغيير ملحوووظ من الناس كلها*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 مايو 2011)

*نفسى اروح ماسبيرو*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 مايو 2011)

نفسى الاستاذ يحصلو حاجه ومايجيش


----------



## soso a (15 مايو 2011)

نفسى السلام يعم العااااااااااااااااااااااالم ونعيش فى هدووووووووووووء


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 مايو 2011)

*نفسى اكلمك ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2011)

*عايز أروح الصحراء**.*
​


----------



## ارووجة (15 مايو 2011)

نفسي تتحقق امنيتي اللي بكررهاا  كل يوم


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2011)

*افرح  بجد *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *افرح بجد *​


 ربنا يفرح قلبك يااارب


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك يااارب


_ وانتى كمان وكل ولاده_
_مرسى يا باشا _​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (16 مايو 2011)

نفسي الناس تعييش في سلام وتحب بعض كما قال ألله


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (16 مايو 2011)

مممم نفسي فى حاجة واحدة اغمض عيني وافتحها الاقى السلفيين وصلوا افغانستان 

نفسي بجد اقدر ادخل كنسيتي واصلي وانا مطمن ومش خايف نفسي اعلن قدام الناس انى ابن المسيح رب المجد من غير ما اخاف نفسي احس دايما باحساسي النهاردة لما كننت عند ماسبيرو واعلاني باعلى صوت وبكل قوة انى ابن المسيح لانى وسط اخواتي اولاد ملك الملوك السيد  المسيح يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ارحمنا ياااااااااااااارب ارحمنا ياااااااااااااااااارب ارحمنا


----------



## totty (16 مايو 2011)

*نفسي تسمع صراخنا وتنهداتنا يارب*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 مايو 2011)

*نفسى احقق اللى فى دماغى بقا​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2011)

نفسى اخلص بقى 
انا مس عايزه حاجه خلاص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

نفسي ف حضن حنين اعيط فيه
مفيش احلى من حضنك يا ربي 
خدني ليك


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2011)

اموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> اموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت


 بعد الشر يا ميرنا
ايه مالك حزينه اوي كده
خلي املك ف ربنا كبير 
ربنا يعوض قلبك فرحة تدوم ع طوول


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بعد الشر يا ميرنا
> ايه مالك حزينه اوي كده
> خلي املك ف ربنا كبير
> ربنا يعوض قلبك فرحة تدوم ع طوول



شكرا جدا جدا جدا
بس صدقينى الدنيا مافيهاش حاجه  اعيش علشانها


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا جدا
> بس صدقينى الدنيا مافيهاش حاجه اعيش علشانها


 كلنا بنقول كده ساعة الحزن او لما بيقابلنا موقف مبنعرفش نعمل فيه ايه او نتصرف
الدنيا فيها كتيييييير ولو قابلنا ناس وحشين يبقى هنقابل ناس كويسه وربنا هيعوضنا 
انتي بس خليكي متفائله 
واكيد في ناس عايشه عشانك وانتي متعرفيش
فعيشي عشان تعرفي من الناس دول
ربنا يقويكي حبيبتي ويحميكي
واضحكي للدنيا تكشر ف وشك  هههههههههههههه
يا عيني ع النصيحه


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كلنا بنقول كده ساعة الحزن او لما بيقابلنا موقف مبنعرفش نعمل فيه ايه او نتصرف
> الدنيا فيها كتيييييير ولو قابلنا ناس وحشين يبقى هنقابل ناس كويسه وربنا هيعوضنا
> انتي بس خليكي متفائله
> واكيد في ناس عايشه عشانك وانتي متعرفيش
> ...



ههههههههههههههه والله ده اللى بيحصل دايما مكشره
غلسه اوى
بس يلا
وشكرا جدا جدا جدا لاهتمامك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههه والله ده اللى بيحصل دايما مكشره
> غلسه اوى
> بس يلا
> وشكرا جدا جدا جدا لاهتمامك


 العفو حبيبتي
لو هي غلسه خلينا اغلس منها
ونغلس عليها شويتين
اشمعنا هي:t32:


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> العفو حبيبتي
> لو هي غلسه خلينا اغلس منها
> ونغلس عليها شويتين
> اشمعنا هي:t32:



ههههههههههههه عندك حق ده انا هغلس عليها للصبح
ميرسى جدا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههه عندك حق ده انا هغلس عليها للصبح
> ميرسى جدا


 هههههههههههههه
ماشي
ابقي قوليلي الاخبار
ربنا يحميكي


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ماشي
> ابقي قوليلي الاخبار
> ربنا يحميكي



:big68::big68::big68:
حاضر


----------



## totty (17 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اناااااااااام كتييييييييير*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مايو 2011)

نفسى ارجع بالزمن 4 شهور


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2011)

*نفسى ابطل تفكير​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 مايو 2011)

Just tranquility


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2011)

*نفسى الصداع يرووووووووووووووووووووح ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2011)

*نفسى فى دنيا غير الدنيـــــا!!
*​


----------



## كوك (17 مايو 2011)

*نفسى المس ايدك يارب*​


----------



## totty (18 مايو 2011)

*نفسي في تغيييير*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مايو 2011)

*نفسى يحصل​*


----------



## sparrow (18 مايو 2011)

نفسي في حجات كتير 
ربنا يحققهالي بحسب مشيئته يارب


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2011)

نفسي افهم 
:t32:


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 مايو 2011)

*نفسى ف حاجين يارب لو ف مصلحتى حققهم لى
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2011)

*نفسى اعمل حاجة جديدة كده :spor22:*​


----------



## soso a (18 مايو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *نفسى اعمل حاجة جديدة كده :spor22:*​


 
وانا معاكى 
ايه هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههه
:spor22:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> وانا معاكى
> ايه هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :spor22:​


 
*مممممم ...*
*ميولك نفس ميولى :flowers:*
*تعالى نشوف لنا ضحية بقى :spor22:*
*ههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (18 مايو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مممممم ...*
> 
> *ميولك نفس ميولى :flowers:*
> *تعالى نشوف لنا ضحية بقى :spor22:*
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه
قولى بس الهدف وانا وراكى 
وراكى مش قدامك 
ههههههههههههههههههه

:spor22:​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 مايو 2011)

نفسي اعررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررف
فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
طباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
البني ادمممممممممممممممممة اللي عرفتهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
عقلي هيششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششت
لا يمكن تكوني انتتتتتتتتي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2011)

اجري انا بقي 
لحسن اكون الضحيه 
وبدل متا فاقد الامل 
ابقي فاقد عيني من اللي عندي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2011)

ملاك فاقد الامل قال:


> اجري انا بقي
> لحسن اكون الضحيه
> وبدل متا فاقد الامل
> ابقي فاقد عيني من اللي عندي


 
*الضحية وصلت ولا حدش سمى عليها :spor22:*
*وأحتمال تبقى ملاك فاقد الأمل وفاقد النطق :t33::t33:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> قولى بس الهدف وانا وراكى
> وراكى مش قدامك
> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


* وراياااااااااا :smil13:*
*شكلك بتلعبى بعداد عمرك :new4:*
*لا قدامى يا بلاش *
*عشان بدال ماضرب الضحية ماخدش بالى وتيجى فيكى :spor22:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *الضحية وصلت ولا حدش سمى عليها :spor22:*
> *وأحتمال تبقى ملاك فاقد الأمل وفاقد النطق :t33::t33:*​


يا رب انا فعرضك 
من مرمر المفتريه 
وسوسو الارهابيه 
خليك يا رب معايا انا الضحيه 
حد يقرا علي روحي الفاتحه يا رجاله


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2011)

نفسي انام للابد


----------



## totty (19 مايو 2011)

*نفسي افرح اللى حواليا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مايو 2011)

*نفسي افرح بايامي وعمري *


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مايو 2011)

*نفسى اغير جوو​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

*نفسي أنتهي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي أنتهي*​





*ياساتر عليك :act19:​*


----------



## totty (21 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اروح العزباوية*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مايو 2011)

*نفسي أرتاح شويه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2011)

*نفسى مش أشوف حد زعلان أو تعبان *.


----------



## totty (22 مايو 2011)

*نفسي الناس تتعزى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2011)

*نفسى تتم​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 مايو 2011)

مانفسيش فى حاجه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

*نفسى كدة كدة بقا ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اللي في بالي يتحقق بسرعه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي اللي في بالي يتحقق بسرعه*​




*وانااااااااااااااااااااااا :yahoo:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *وانااااااااااااااااااااااا :yahoo:​*


 

*انشاء الله ياقمر قريب*
*بس ليا الحلاوه *
*كل يوم بدعيلك ومفيش حاجه ببلاش*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 مايو 2011)

نفسي اصحى الاقي نفسي ف مكان مفيهووووووووووووووش حد


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نفسي اصحى الاقي نفسي ف مكان مفيهووووووووووووووش حد


 
*وهتقدري تعيشي لوحدك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *انشاء الله ياقمر قريب*
> *بس ليا الحلاوه *
> *كل يوم بدعيلك ومفيش حاجه ببلاش*​




*ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب
شوف الواد مش بيعمل حاجة ببلاش ابدااا:spor22:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب*
> 
> *شوف الواد مش بيعمل حاجة ببلاش ابدااا:spor22:*​


 

*محدش بقي يعمل خير ببلاش دلوقتي يختي*

*كله بحسابه ولا عندك اعتراض*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *محدش بقي يعمل خير ببلاش دلوقتي يختي*
> 
> *كله بحسابه ولا عندك اعتراض*​



*
اممممممممممممم
ايون عندى اعتراااااض
وانت عارف اللى فيها بقا :ranting:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اممممممممممممم*
> *ايون عندى اعتراااااض*
> 
> *وانت عارف اللى فيها بقا :ranting:*​


 

*حسابي معاكي بعدين يابت*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حسابي معاكي بعدين يابت*​





*وانت كماااااااااااااااااااااااان :spor22:​*


----------



## totty (24 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اسمع خبر حلو*​


----------



## كوك (25 مايو 2011)

*نفسى المس  ايدك يااارب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2011)

*خليك جوه قلبى يا رب يسوع دة اللى نفسى فيه على طووووووووووول.*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2011)

*نفسي أطمن*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مايو 2011)

نفسي احلم بابويا انهارده محتاجه اشوفه قوي


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2011)

_*نفسى ارجع زى زمان*_​


----------



## totty (26 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اعرف مين سرق موبايلي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2011)

totty قال:


> *نفسي اعرف مين سرق موبايلي*​


_* هههههههههههههههههه*_
_*ربنا يعوض عليكى بواحد تانى احلى *_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 مايو 2011)

*نفسي الفتره دي تعدي بسرعه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اغمض عيني مفتحهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش*


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2011)

الحمد لله كان نفسى ماخدش درس الرياضه
والحمد لله ماختش :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> الحمد لله كان نفسى ماخدش درس الرياضه
> والحمد لله ماختش :dance::dance::dance:


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:
هنخديه وراكى وراكى 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نفسي اغمض عيني مفتحهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش*


 
ليه الياس ده 
:t13:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:
> هنخديه وراكى وراكى
> ههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2011)

*نفسى اموت دلوقتى وبجدهكون مبسوط اووووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه :dance::dance::dance:


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:beee::beee::beee::beee::beee:


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :beee::beee::beee::beee::beee:



:cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2:


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2:


 
يالا على الدرس يا بنت 
مش هتعرفى تهربى 

:t13::t13::t13::t13::t13::t13:


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> يالا على الدرس يا بنت
> مش هتعرفى تهربى
> 
> :t13::t13::t13::t13::t13::t13:



لا مش هروح






































































هو اصلا اتلغى :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> لا مش هروح
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
انت اللى لغتيه 

:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:

يبقى استغلى الوقت ده كانك فى الدرس وذاكرى رياضه 
يالا روحى 

:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> انت اللى لغتيه
> 
> :t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:
> 
> ...



حاضر 
بس اقعد شويه


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> حاضر
> بس اقعد شويه


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نووووووووووووووووووووو

اقوم الان


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> اقوم الان



شويه بس


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> شويه بس


 


نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


:spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> نوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> :spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:



:vava::vava::vava:
خلاص هقوم


----------



## soso a (27 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> :vava::vava::vava:
> خلاص هقوم


 
ههههههههههههه

لما اشوف


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> لما اشوف



:hlp::hlp::hlp:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 مايو 2011)

*نفسى يتحقق بقا​*


----------



## totty (29 مايو 2011)

*وانا كمان نفسي يتحقق بقه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مايو 2011)

وانا برضو نفسى يتحقق بقى


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

نفسى فى
 تغيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مايو 2011)

طلبت احلم بابويا واتحقق اشكرك  يارب 
وياريت كل يوم بقي احلم بيه


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2011)

عايز اكل


----------



## totty (30 مايو 2011)

*نفسي الاقي موبايلي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2011)

نفسي اكل تلات مرات في اليوم وفي وقتهم:2:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى اختى تنجح السنة دى عشان مش بينلها نجاح ​*


----------



## أنجيلا (5 يونيو 2011)

*اموت بسرعة*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

نفسى اعرف فى ايه
واذاكر شويه


----------



## totty (6 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي اجيب حاجات حلوه*​


----------



## ارووجة (6 يونيو 2011)

ولا شي غير انه........!!


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يونيو 2011)

اكون معاه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2011)

اممممممممممم...نفسي اكون مع حبيبي يسوع ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى المغص يروووح ​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يونيو 2011)

نفسى كل حاجه تبقى كويسه


----------



## Twin (7 يونيو 2011)

*أنك يارب تكون معايا هاليوم ..... *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى فى آيس كريم مانجوووو وفانيليــــــــــا  
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2011)

نفسي الامتحان يعدي علي خير ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يونيو 2011)

نفسى اقعد على المذاكره


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى اخف بقا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى اخلص من نفسى واستريح واريح​*


----------



## soso a (9 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى اخلص من نفسى واستريح واريح​*


 
ازاااااااااااااااى 
:smil13::smil13::smil13:
:smil13:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ازاااااااااااااااى
> :smil13::smil13::smil13:
> :smil13:​




*مهو النصيبة انى مش عارفة ازاى :a82:​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يونيو 2011)

نفسى الامتحانات تبقى سهله


----------



## يوليوس44 2 (9 يونيو 2011)

* الزمالك يكسب الشرطة *


----------



## soso a (10 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مهو النصيبة انى مش عارفة ازاى :a82:​*


 

بعيد عنك يا قمر 
هتبقى زى الفل 
بس بلاش كده راسك هتوجعك 
ههههههههههههههه
مين تاعبك قولى بس احنا جاهزين :spor22:​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

افضل رايقة ومرتاحة كده علي طول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2011)

_نفسى ارتاح راحه ابديه _​


----------



## تيمو (10 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي بإيه النهاردة؟*

نفسي بكاسة شاي معتبرة ، 

وساندويشة لبنة 

وشوية مشاوي (زمااان عنهم المشاوي  )

ونفسي كمان بعصير مانجا 

وبرضو نفسي ماش بوتيتو ... ممممممممممم زمان عنها 

ونفسي كمان ألاقي مليون دولار وأستقيل وأقعد في البيت ..

ونفسي تبطّل حركات ...

ونفسي ألعب شطرنج ... زمان مو لاعب شطرنج أي نعم دايماً بخسر بس ولا بيهمني


----------



## Twin (10 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي أسافر*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي أضرب هالحدا هيك :act23: ​*


----------



## Twin (10 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *نفسي بإيه النهاردة؟*
> 
> نفسي بكاسة شاي معتبرة ،
> 
> ...



*ميتو ... أنت بتطلب ال نفسك فيه جملة يعني علي مرة واحدة *
*أنت كده بتطلب مطالب أسبوع :new6:*​


----------



## تيمو (10 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ميتو ... أنت بتطلب ال نفسك فيه جملة يعني علي مرة واحدة *
> *أنت كده بتطلب مطالب أسبوع :new6:*​



اللي عليك عليك :new6:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2011)

مبقاش نفسي ف حاجه
تعبت وياست ووقفت ف طريقي
اللي يجي اهلا وسهلا بيه 
اللي مجاش ربنا اراد كده


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2011)

نفسي اروح واقعد علي البحر ناو


----------



## مسرة (10 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي في انو تصير حاجه ثابته في حياتي *
*مش كل حاجه تجي تسلم و تروح بعد دقيقة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى الصداع يروح لانه اوووفر قووووى​*


----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2011)

_*نفسى انساا بقااااا  خلااص *_

_*مليش نفس افكر فيا تانى*_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (10 يونيو 2011)

نفسي ناااااااااااااااااااااام .... و ما فيق بنوب ... برتاح و بريح كتير ناس من شري


----------



## sparrow (10 يونيو 2011)

نفسي اروح مكان جديد وجميل نفسي اتفسح كدة واتنطط واجري


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى كل اللى حواليا يبقى مرتاحين ومبسوطين على طوووول آميـــــن*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى الصداع يروح بقا خنقنى بجدددددددددددددددددد​*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى الصداع يروح بقا خنقنى بجدددددددددددددددددد​*




قولنا خدي اسبرين ونامي
ما تسمعي الكلام يا بت​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> قولنا خدي اسبرين ونامي
> ما تسمعي الكلام يا بت​




*اخدت ومش عاملة تأثير
ومش عارفة انام :shutup22:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اخدت ومش عاملة تأثير
> ومش عارفة انام :shutup22:​*




ما انتي طول ما قاعدة قدام الجهاز كده هتفضلي مصدعة ومش هتعرفي تنامي
قومي طفي النور وكل حاجة وغمضي عينك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ما انتي طول ما قاعدة قدام الجهاز كده هتفضلي مصدعة ومش هتعرفي تنامي
> قومي طفي النور وكل حاجة وغمضي عينك​




*هتطلعيلى فى الحلم ولا اية يابت :new6:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هتطلعيلى فى الحلم ولا اية يابت :new6:​*




يا بت هو انتي تطولي انك تشوفيني في الحلم
بلا خيبة​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا بت هو انتي تطولي انك تشوفيني في الحلم
> بلا خيبة​




*ههههههههههههه
اكيد انتى طول منى يابت :smil15:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> اكيد انتى طول منى يابت :smil15:​*




ايون كده
الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2011)

_عينى تخف قبل ما ادخل الامتحان _​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2011)

نفسى اكون حليت كويس فى الامتحان اهئ اهئ


----------



## totty (12 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي في تغيير عشان نفرح*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 يونيو 2011)

*يا رب إنت عارف إللي في نفسي :94:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يونيو 2011)

نفسي انام للابد واخلص بقي


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2011)

_انت عارف يارب_​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (12 يونيو 2011)

نفسي الناس تعيش فى سلام وامان


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2011)

_انت تعلم ... !!!! _​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يونيو 2011)

نفسي ارتاح ​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2011)

نفسي مش اشوفه تعبان تاني خالص​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يونيو 2011)

نفسي الاقي حد يفهمني ويحسني ويمسح دمعتي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى يتحقق​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2011)

نفسى الامتحانات تبقى سهله يااااااااارب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى انام واصحى مرتاحة نفسيااااا*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 يونيو 2011)

*عبالي انسى  ...*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى تغيرنى يارب يسوع كمان وكمان...*


----------



## Twin (13 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي أنجز *​


----------



## مسرة (13 يونيو 2011)

نفسي اصيييح عالي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)

نفسي في حاجة كدا وهو عارف​


----------



## totty (14 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي في تغيير يارب*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يونيو 2011)

نفسى انجح


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى أعيش معاك يا يسوع 
الى الأبد....آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## totty (15 يونيو 2011)

* نفسي بالى يرتاح من الموضوع ده*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى أشرب كوباية شاى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

نفسي ف حاجه
بس مش عارفه اعملها


----------



## totty (18 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي الفيزياء تيجى سهله النهارده
يا حرام العيال تعبوا*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

*عبالي اخنق حداااااااااا
:cry2:
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي ونفسي ونفسي ونفسي
اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام مرتاحه واناااااام سعات كتيره
نفسيييييييييييييييييييييييييي*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نفسي ونفسي ونفسي ونفسي
> اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام مرتاحه واناااااام سعات كتيره
> نفسيييييييييييييييييييييييييي*


*:smile02حوت منوم أنت بتؤوم بتنام*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي الاقي حالي 
حاسة حالي ضايعة ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *:smile02حوت منوم أنت بتؤوم بتنام*​



*هههههههههه
لا دي اسمها غيبوبه مش نوم
لما بشرب منوم وبنام
وبصحىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى بتخض بحس ان الدنيا
 اتقدمت كتير  او حصل فيها حاه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نفسي الاقي حالي
> حاسة حالي ضايعة ​*



*بصي يا روزي
انتي قوليلي لابسه ايه وايه الالوان
واي علامه كده عندك
وانا ادورررررر عليكي وهلاقيكي انشاءالله وهقولك اني لاقيتك
ايه رئئيك
وبعدين نعمل العكس
عشان انا كمان عايزه لاقيني
هو انتي مشوفتنيش؟؟؟*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههه
> لا دي اسمها غيبوبه مش نوم
> لما بشرب منوم وبنام
> وبصحىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى بتخض بحس ان الدنيا
> ...


*تيب حلث ما تاحد منوم انت*
* ابقى فايقة انت... حوت أنت 5 ليتر أهوة ساده*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *بصي يا روزي
> انتي قوليلي لابسه ايه وايه الالوان
> واي علامه كده عندك
> وانا ادورررررر عليكي وهلاقيكي انشاءالله وهقولك اني لاقيتك
> ...


*هههههههههههههه 
فكرة حلوووووة يا لولو 
بصي أنا لما خرجت و لم أعد كنت لابسة Pink 
يا ريت تلاقيني بسرعة هههههههه 
وبس تلاقيني منطلع أنا و إنتي مندور على حالك :smile02​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *تيب حلث ما تاحد منوم انت*
> * ابقى فايقة انت... حوت أنت 5 ليتر أهوة ساده*​



*هههههههههههههه
يا نونو يا صغنن انت
الترجمه الترجمه يابت
ههههههههههه*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي امسك الكتاب و ادرسلي كلمتين عبعض بس....المنتدى هالأيام أفظع من الفيس بوك عندي ...إدماااااااااان*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> يا نونو يا صغنن انت
> الترجمه الترجمه يابت
> ههههههههههه*


*هههههه
حتي هي التلذمة
"طيب خلص ما تاخد منوم أنت..ابقى فايقة انت..خدي 5 ليتر قهوة سادة"
ملاحظة:
ال5 ليتر ميشان ما تنامي و تفيقي تشوفي حالك بعالم تاني.
الملاحظة2:
لا تستغربي الخلط بين المؤنث و المذكر عندي ههههه بتعرفي يلي بياخد الجنسية الأرمنية بيصير بيخربط ههههه
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> فكرة حلوووووة يا لولو
> بصي أنا لما خرجت و لم أعد كنت لابسة Pink
> يا ريت تلاقيني بسرعة هههههههه
> وبس تلاقيني منطلع أنا و إنتي مندور على حالك :smile02​*



*ههههههههههههه
يلا ع بركة الله
يارب نلاقيكي
ومتوكنش تايهه كتير
انتي بس ساعدينا باي معلومه عنكك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *نفسي امسك الكتاب و ادرسلي كلمتين عبعض بس....المنتدى هالأيام أفظع من الفيس بوك عندي ...إدماااااااااان*​



*لسسسسسسسسسسه بتقولي 
قوووووومي 
ذاكري ساعتين حلوين  ووسطيهم ادخلي شويتين
هاتي باسوورد العضويه اغيرو عشان تذاكري:nunu0000:
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *هههههه
> حتي هي التلذمة
> "طيب خلص ما تاخد منوم أنت..ابقى فايقة انت..خدي 5 ليتر قهوة سادة"
> ملاحظة:
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص هعمل بالنصيحه
لا مش مستغربه ههههههههه
منبهره هههههههههه
بس عسللل*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لسسسسسسسسسسه بتقولي
> قوووووومي
> ذاكري ساعتين حلوين  ووسطيهم ادخلي شويتين
> هاتي باسوورد العضويه اغيرو عشان تذاكري:nunu0000:
> *


*خدي هي الباسوورد
صفر تسعة تلاتة تنين و الباقي بعدين

و حتى لو أخدتي الباسوورد بعمل حساب تاني لا تخافي:beee:

*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص هعمل بالنصيحه
> لا مش مستغربه ههههههههه
> منبهره هههههههههه
> بس عسللل*


*أنتي العسسسسسسسسل*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *خدي هي الباسوورد
> صفر تسعة تلاتة تنين و الباقي بعدين
> 
> و حتى لو أخدتي الباسوورد بعمل حساب تاني لا تخافي:beee:
> ...



*هههههههههه
لا انا خايفه عليكي
طب انا هاخد الارقام وافتح نص عضويتك بيهم ع ما تكملي الباقي
قومي ذاكري ياابت*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (18 يونيو 2011)

نفسي الناس كلها تعرف من هو المسيح رب المجد نفسي يعرفوا قد ايه هو حنين وبيحبنا اوي وبيخاف علينا قد ايه وقد ايه هو بيمشي حياتنا بحكمة واحنا نفسنا مش بنفهم دا وبنزعل ونقول ليه مع ان الى حصل بيكون فى صالحنا 
نفسي الناس تفهم وتعرف مجد ونور الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *نفسي امسك الكتاب و ادرسلي كلمتين عبعض بس....المنتدى هالأيام أفظع من الفيس بوك عندي ...إدماااااااااان*​



*و أنا نفسي هيك تماما
يا ربي شو الحل بس 
كل يوم بحكي خلص هاليوم بدي أدرس 
و بخلص اليوم و بتذكر إني ما درست ولا شي 
أنتحر يا ربي :act31:​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههه
> لا انا خايفه عليكي
> طب انا هاخد الارقام وافتح نص عضويتك بيهم ع ما تكملي الباقي
> قومي ذاكري ياابت*


*حلث بئد ثوي بؤوم
بئد 20 دقيقة
منييييه؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *و أنا نفسي هيك تماما
> يا ربي شو الحل بس
> كل يوم بحكي خلص هاليوم بدي أدرس
> و بخلص اليوم و بتذكر إني ما درست ولا شي
> أنتحر يا ربي :act31:​*


*ههههه لا انتظريني مننتحر سوا...
يا أما أنتي بتروحي للزعيم و بتقدمي شكوى عالمنتدى لأنو بيلهينا كتيييير:smile02
*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *ههههه لا انتظريني مننتحر سوا...
> يا أما أنتي بتروحي للزعيم و بتقدمي شكوى عالمنتدى لأنو بيلهينا كتيييير:smile02
> *​



*ههههههههههههه مرة قلت للزعيم يطردني من المنتدى بشرطة سودا :smile02
تيجي نعيد هالاقتراح عليه ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (18 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه مرة قلت للزعيم يطردني من المنتدى بشرطة سودا :smile02
> تيجي نعيد هالاقتراح عليه ​*


*هههه عيديه لحالك و رديلي خبر ...أنا بخاف من الزعماء هههههه*​


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي أحلق ذقني والبس طقم جامد وأنزل أقعد ع النيل *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى كل الناس تعرف قد إيه يارب حنين وطيب وجميل فى كل شئ
نفسى يارب أعيش معاك مش كل ايام حياتى .. 
دة انا عايز ابقى معاك حتى بعد ماماتى
أنت راحتى وحبى ودة وحدة كفايتى شخصك يا الله يسوع المسيح
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي اتحكم ف نفسي شويه واثثثثثثثثبت*


----------



## totty (19 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي اللى في بالى يتحقق يارب من فضلك محتاجينلك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي اكون اقوى واتحمل *


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2011)

خلاص بجد بقى نفسى اموت


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> خلاص بجد بقى نفسى اموت




بعد الشر عليكي يا بت انتي​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بعد الشر عليكي يا بت انتي​




لا ده مش شر ده راحه


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

نفسي النهارده يعدي علي خير ويبقي يوم حلو​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي ف حضن حنين ابكي فيه واشكي فيه
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)

*مش نفسى فى حاجة !*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى تكون قضيت يوم حلو​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي أرتاح كام يوم​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى أطيررررررررررررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *نفسى أطيررررررررررررررررررررررررر​*





*طيرررررررررررررري

بس خلي بالك لتقعي ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *طيرررررررررررررري
> 
> بس خلي بالك لتقعي ​*




*
مهو الوقعان دة اهم حاجة ياكوكو
عشان نوستريح بقا :fun_lol:​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2011)

نفسى أسمع صوتك يارب يسوع ...
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

فيه كلمه معينه نفسى اسمعها قبل ما انام او على الاقل اسمعها هنا قريب مش عايزاها تتأخر اكتر من كدا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

نفسي كل حاجه تعدي ع خيييير


----------



## marcelino (28 يونيو 2011)

نفسي فى ملاك 

هى الملايكه خلصت ولا راحت فين 

ليه خلصت من الاسواق ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

نفسى انام عشان اتشليت وزهقت واتخنقت اوووووووووووف بقى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

نفسى ارتااااااااااااااااح


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

_*نفسى اروح اى خلوة سريعة بجد تعبان اووووى *_​


----------



## رانا (28 يونيو 2011)

نفسي اخد اجازه اسبوع واروح مكان هادي


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي يبقى يوم حلو اوووى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى ارتاااااااااااااااااااااااااح*​


----------



## كوك (28 يونيو 2011)

_نفسى المس ايدك يارب _
_ولو اخدينى ليك هيكون احلاا بكتير_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي اقرب منك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2011)

نفسى احقق الهدف اللى بفكر فيه ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2011)

*نفسى اشرب شاااااااااى دلوقتى *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2011)

نفسي ف حد يكلمني واحكيلو ع اللي بيا


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

*اسااااااااافر وارجع تانى بسرعة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2011)

*أسمع ترنيمة جديدة خالص وتكون حلوة ومعزية
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي اعمل اللي سمعته انهاردة*​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي اعيييييييش*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يونيو 2011)

نفسي  نام بلا ما فيق 
القهر عم ياكلني :190vu:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 يونيو 2011)

نفسى اشوفه واحكى معاه ناو اللى بفكر فيه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى أكل لب وانا قاعدة كده :t33::t33:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *نفسى أكل لب وانا قاعدة كده :t33::t33:*​



شبيك لبيك 
اتفضلي يا مرمر 







واتفضلي كمان 







بس شوفي مين هايكنس الموضوع بعد كده​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 يوليو 2011)

:190vu:  ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> :190vu:  ​



ليه يا شذى
كفايه عياط يا بنتي
حرااام
ده انا وصلت لاني اتعميت مش قادره ابص ع الشاشه
ودماغي هتنفجررر
بلاش عياط عشان خاطر ربنا


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ليه يا شذى
> كفايه عياط يا بنتي
> حرااام
> ده انا وصلت لاني اتعميت مش قادره ابص ع الشاشه
> ...


*تعي شوفي عيوني
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *تعي شوفي عيوني
> *​



سلامة عيونك يا شذى
متخيلاهم
طب قومي نامي او حاولي تنامي وكلمي ربنا 
ربنا معاكي ومع الكللللللل  ياااااااااارب


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> سلامة عيونك يا شذى
> متخيلاهم
> طب قومي نامي او حاولي تنامي وكلمي ربنا
> ربنا معاكي ومع الكللللللل  ياااااااااارب



*الرب يسلمك و يحميكي
مو جاييني نوم
بس هلأ صليت و حسيت براحة
و انتي كمان صلي يا قمر
و آمـــــــــــــــــــــين
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يوليو 2011)

نفسي اتعلم القسوة قووووووووووي


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> نفسي اتعلم القسوة قووووووووووي



يا قاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادرة​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يا قاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادرة​



هههههههههههه
فين دا هو انا عارفه اصلا اتعلمها بلا خيبه :t32:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه
> فين دا هو انا عارفه اصلا اتعلمها بلا خيبه :t32:



تابعي يا اختي اسرار القسوة مع دينا 

كل يوم الساعة واحدة ظهراً بعد الليل :t33: :t33:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*مش عرفت انفذ اللي عايزة انفذه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي يحصل اللي في بالي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى تكممممممممممممممممممممل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي اطمن عليك ومش عارفة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 يوليو 2011)

*افجرررررررررررررررررر نفسي*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *افجرررررررررررررررررر نفسي*​


*:bomb::bomb::bomb:*
* فجر يامعلم محبش يكون نفسك فى حاجة انا *
*ولا اجى افجر فيك انا:yahoo:*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

rest in peace​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *:bomb::bomb::bomb:*
> * فجر يامعلم محبش يكون نفسك فى حاجة انا *
> *ولا اجى افجر فيك انا:yahoo:*
> *ههههههههههه*​



هههههههه
مش حارمه حد من حاجه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> مش حارمه حد من حاجه


* ده بس اكمنى حونينة :smil16:*
*طيبة قلبى دى موديانى فى داهية :big4:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * ده بس اكمنى حونينة :smil16:*
> *طيبة قلبى دى موديانى فى داهية :big4:*
> *ههههههههه*​



هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2011)

نفسى أكلمك كتيييييييير النهاردة يارب يسوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *:bomb::bomb::bomb:*
> * فجر يامعلم محبش يكون نفسك فى حاجة انا *
> *ولا اجى افجر فيك انا:yahoo:*
> *ههههههههههه*​


*تعالي ياختي واهو تبقي قريبة من................:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي انتهي *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام مش اصحي تاني*​


----------



## totty (4 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي في تغيير

ونفسي الإسبوع ده يعدى على طووول وعلى خير يارب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*انتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتهي نااااااااااااااااااو*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يوليو 2011)

نفسى فى كل حاجه كويسه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى تفضل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*نفسسسسسسي في عصير مانجو*​


----------



## totty (5 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي يتصلح الحال يارب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك مبسوط*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2011)

نفسى أجرى عليك يا يسوع وأشكرك من قلبى !


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي انام زي الناس*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2011)

نفسى اكون مع ربنا على طووووووووووووول​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*اسااااااااااااااااافر بعيييييييييييييييييد*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي اكلمك بس عارفة مش هترد عليا *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يوليو 2011)

نفسى المغص يروح لانى مش قادرة (​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> نفسى المغص يروح لانى مش قادرة (​


*سلامتك يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*برضه اسافر بعيد*​


----------



## totty (6 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي الاقي حاجات حلوه واخلص بقه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي ..................*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2011)

*عايز آيس كريم ماااااااانجو ....






*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *عايز آيس كريم ماااااااانجو ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*عايزة قهوة فرنسية:t23:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

عايزه انام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

اسافر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي أرتاح*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

اموووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اموووووووووووووووووووووت


 
*بعد الشر عليكي يابنتي*
*ليه بتقولي كده*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بعد الشر عليكي يابنتي*
> *ليه بتقولي كده*​



الموت حاجه لزيزه حد طايل ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> الموت حاجه لزيزه حد طايل ههههههههههههههههههه


 

*ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي أرتاح*​


هنريحووووووووووووووووووك:smile01​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> هنريحووووووووووووووووووك:smile01​



ايه يا سكيننه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ايه يا سكيننه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*تؤتؤ عيب عليكي روكا :t23:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تؤتؤ عيب عليكي روكا :t23:*​



يعني لسه مش سكيننه 
ههههههههههههههه
كويس :new8:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى ابقى كويسة عشان انزل​*


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (6 يوليو 2011)

نفسى يتحقق اللى فى بالى
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يعني لسه مش سكيننه
> ههههههههههههههه
> كويس :new8:


*تؤتؤ روكا:t23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*اشوفك مبسوط دايما*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

ولا حاجه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى بكرة الساعه 11 يجى *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *نفسى بكرة الساعه 11 يجى *​


*ليه بقا يا بت:smile01*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ليه بقا يا بت:smile01*​



*عشان اكون خلصت امتحاااااااااانى واخدت براءه ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *عشان اكون خلصت امتحاااااااااانى واخدت براءه ههههههههههه*​


*ااااااااااااااااااه ماشي ياختي*
*ربنا معاكي:t4:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي مرة وحدة تبطل الحياة تمشي معي بالعكس*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *نفسي مرة وحدة تبطل الحياة تمشي معي بالعكس*



*امشى انتى عكس اللى الحياه مشياه معاكى
عشان الحياه تمشى معاكى كويس *:smile01


----------



## أنجيلا (7 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *امشى انتى عكس اللى الحياه مشياه معاكى*
> *عشان الحياه تمشى معاكى كويس *:smile01


*جربت*
*بس زي ماعملت بتمشي معي بالعكسسسس:thnk0001:*


----------



## totty (7 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي الحق اعمل كل حاجه عايزه اعملها*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي أرحل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*ماليش نفس لحاجة*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 يوليو 2011)

عايشه 
ومش عايزه حاجه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

:yaka::yaka::yaka:​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 يوليو 2011)

عايزه اموت 
بس موته مبتوجعش


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> عايزه اموت
> بس موته مبتوجعش


*بعد الشر عليكي:ranting:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي الدنيا ترجع حلوة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي أرتاح*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي ابص للبحر*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يوليو 2011)

نفسى انام :36_1_50:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*احلم حلم جميل زي ماكنت بحلم*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يوليو 2011)

نفسى أعصابى تهدى شوية ... مش عايز افكر .


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يوليو 2011)

نفسي احضر ف معاد فرح اختي بالظبطططططططط


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*اسافر بعيد*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يوليو 2011)

*I hope u are fine​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يوليو 2011)

نفسى انجح بمجموع كويس ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يوليو 2011)

نفسى ثقتى فى ربنا اللى جوايا  تفضل زى ما هيا مهما كانت الظروف والصعاب
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي اشووووووووووووووووووفك اوووووووووووووي*
*لمامتي العدرا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2011)

نفسى فى نسمة هوا الجو خنقققققققققة وحر موووووت


----------



## أنجيلا (11 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي المشكلة ده تتحللللللل:act31:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

نفسي احكي اللي جوايه
تاااعبني اوووووووووي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *نفسي المشكلة ده تتحللللللل:act31:*



باذن يسوع تتحل
ربنا معاكي ويدبرلك كل امورك ويحميكي


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يوليو 2011)

نفسي المشكلة تتحل
مش مهم تتحل زي ما انا عايزة او لا
المهم تعدي علي خير وبس ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي الاقيه بقا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي الاقيه بقا*​



هو لابس ايه ومقاسو كام وهنلاقيه:smil15:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو لابس ايه ومقاسو كام وهنلاقيه:smil15:


*العصاية اللي ضايعة مني*
*زي عم ايوب في الجوكر:smil15:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

نفسي اتغلب ع الحزن والوجع اللي ماليني


----------



## rana1981 (12 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي اشووووووفه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*انااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

نفسى افهم فى ايه​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى اخرج على البحر*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى حال البلد يتعدل ويرجع زى ما كان​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

نفسى المشاكل تتحل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى اخد غطسسسسسسسسسسسسس :36_1_21:​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى اضرب حد ههههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى انط من جبل عاااااااااااااااااااااااااالى وارتاح بقا ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *نفسى انط من جبل عاااااااااااااااااااااااااالى وارتاح بقا ​*


*ازقك انا واعملي نفسك مش واخدة بالك*
*وبعدها تطلعي تزقيني ونتقابل تحت:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*اسافر في جزيرة لوحدي*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

انجحححححححححححححححححححححححح  ​او اموت مش هتفرق​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ازقك انا واعملي نفسك مش واخدة بالك*
> *وبعدها تطلعي تزقيني ونتقابل تحت:ura1:*​




*ههههههههههه مش هلحق اطلع تانى و ازوقك
تعالى ندور على حد يزقنا احنا الاتنين :smile01​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ههههههههههه مش هلحق اطلع تانى و ازوقك
> تعالى ندور على حد يزقنا احنا الاتنين :smile01​*


*ممممممممممم*
*مين مين يا انتي:smil6:*
*نخلي خيالنا بقا:ura1:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ممممممممممم*
> *مين مين يا انتي:smil6:*
> *نخلي خيالنا بقا:ura1:*​




*او شبحنا مثلا :smile01​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *او شبحنا مثلا :smile01​*


*ازاي يا بت ماهو احنا لسه مش موتنا:t23:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ازاي يا بت ماهو احنا لسه مش موتنا:t23:*​




*ماهو انتى تزوقنى وانا اموت
واطلعلك شبهى يزوقك وتحصلينى​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

انااااااااام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ماهو انتى تزوقنى وانا اموت
> واطلعلك شبهى يزوقك وتحصلينى​*


*طب افرض مثلا يعني مش طلع شبهك وطلع شبه حد تاني*
*ومش عملها يبقا خلصت منك صح:ura1:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب افرض مثلا يعني مش طلع شبهك وطلع شبه حد تاني*
> *ومش عملها يبقا خلصت منك صح:ura1:*​



*ههههههههههه
اهو تكونى كبسى ثواب فيا وفى غيرى :ura1:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> اهو تكونى كبسى ثواب فيا وفى غيرى :ura1:​*


*لالالا بعد الشر عليكي*
*يارب انا *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يوليو 2011)

نفسى أقرر آيوة ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lovely dove (12 يوليو 2011)

نفسي كل التساؤلات اللي في دماغي اعرف اجابتها وارتاح بقي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالا بعد الشر عليكي*
> *يارب انا *​




*لالالالا انا وانتى نوووووووووووووو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي امووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت واريح الناس كلها*​


----------



## totty (13 يوليو 2011)

*يارب عدي النهاردة وبكره على خير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*اجيلك يارب وتدي باقي عمري لاصحابي *​


----------



## rana1981 (13 يوليو 2011)

*ارتاح​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

نفسي التعب يروح بقي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي اسافر في جزيرة لوحدي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*اسااااااااااااااااااااااااااافر*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

*اكلمها باى وسيلة *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي اللي في بالي يحصل*​


----------



## أنجيلا (14 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي تتحل تتحل تتحلللللللللل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *نفسي تتحل تتحل تتحلللللللللل*​


*ما تتحلي ده انتي رخمة يا سااااااااتر*
*عصبتي نوجا كده:ranting:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2011)

نفسى مشكلة انجيلا تتحل برضوووووووو


----------



## white.angel (15 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> نفسى مشكلة انجيلا تتحل برضوووووووو



*me 2......!!*


----------



## أنجيلا (15 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا لمساندتكم يا اصدقاء*
*ربنا يخليكم*


----------



## lovely dove (15 يوليو 2011)

نفسي بكرة ميجيش هيبقي يوم صعب قوي


----------



## وردة يسوع (15 يوليو 2011)

بامانة نفسي اروح الكنيسة واتناول وبعدين اشرب شاي


----------



## وردة يسوع (15 يوليو 2011)

lovely dove قال:


> نفسي بكرة ميجيش هيبقي يوم صعب قوي


صعب ليه بس (انتي نسيتي وعده لاتخافوا الرب معنا )        متخافش ومتعولش الهم ربنا موجود الهك حي ما بينامش وما لوهش حدود ربنا موجود​


----------



## lovely dove (15 يوليو 2011)

دموع حزينه قال:


> صعب ليه بس (انتي نسيتي وعده لاتخافوا الرب معنا )        متخافش ومتعولش الهم ربنا موجود الهك حي ما بينامش وما لوهش حدود ربنا موجود​



*ميرسي علي الكلام المعزي ده اهو خفف عن الواحد شوية
 بس ربنا اعلم بالموقف اللي انا فيه يارب يعدي علي خير*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2011)

_*نفسى ارجع انام بس مش هينفع عندى شغل *_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى ارجع زى زمان*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*ترجع كويس زي الاول واحسن *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يوليو 2011)

*أرتاح*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي تفهم الدنيا انتهت*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2011)

نفسى ارتاح بجد بقى ​


----------



## وردة يسوع (16 يوليو 2011)

نفسي الاقي الامان ويا حب زمان نفسي اعيش ولا ابكيش نفسي في ابتسامة تخطفني من دنيانا


----------



## وردة يسوع (16 يوليو 2011)

نفسي المس كفوف رب المجد وارتمي في حضنه وارتوي من محبته


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2011)

نفسى انجح ​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يوليو 2011)

_التغير وهيحصل قريب _​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يوليو 2011)

نفسى كل نفس حزينة تبقى فرحانة ... ودة سهل خااااااااااالص لو كلمنا ربنا وتركنا كل همومناعند قدميه ومش نفكر فيها تانى لانه ملك الملوك قادر على كل شئ آميـــــــــــــــن


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي اقابلك*
*لحبيبي المجهول*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يوليو 2011)

نفسى اشوف ابتسامتك الجميلة يا يسوع تانى


----------



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2011)




----------



## marmora jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

كوباية مية لاني مكسلة اقوم​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كوباية مية لاني مكسلة اقوم​


ياباشا دانت لو عاوز بترووووووووول  
اكيد هتبقى جايه عليا بخسارة ومش هجيب​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 يوليو 2011)

*انها تعدي ع خير*


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

ان وقتى على الارض ينتهى بقى
انا تعبت ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى مش أشوف اى حد زعلان او مضايق...آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

نفسى اقدر ارتاح
و ابعد عن كل حاجه​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي اعمل شيء مفيد
و اتعلم شي جديد
و ضل هيييييييك مطنشة عن كل هالدنيا
يا ربي آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2011)

نفسى ارتاح بجد​


----------



## SALVATION (19 يوليو 2011)

> نفسى مش أشوف اى حد زعلان او مضايق...آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن


امين
وانا كمان​


----------



## totty (20 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي اشوفه*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يوليو 2011)

نفسى احس بوجود ربنا فى حياتى​


----------



## white.angel (20 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> نفسى احس بوجود ربنا فى حياتى​


*اطلبيه ... فهو قريب ...*
*اسئليه ان يفتح عينيكى فترينه ...*
*تسمعى همساته .. تشعرى بنبضات قلبه بجوارك ... *
*اطلبيه .. فهو قريب لمن يدعوه ...*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي كون غير*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

نفسي اللي في بالي يتحقق عشان احس بالراحة


----------



## rana1981 (21 يوليو 2011)

*شوف يلي بحبه​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يوليو 2011)

نفسي ربنا يخلص قريب وكل شخص ياخد حسب اعماله


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 يوليو 2011)

*عبالي اقتل روووووووز
أد ما شغلت بالي عليا
استعدييييييي
:act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:
:bud::bud::bud::boxing::boxing:
:love45:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (21 يوليو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *عبالي اقتل روووووووز
> أد ما شغلت بالي عليا
> استعدييييييي
> :act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه 
يلا طيب بسررررعة أقتليني و ريحيني من حالي :smile01​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> يلا طيب بسررررعة أقتليني و ريحيني من حالي :smile01​*


*جاييتك
بقتلك و بقتل حالي ....
*​


----------



## Rosetta (21 يوليو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *جاييتك
> بقتلك و بقتل حالي ....
> *​



*ههههههههههههه لا ليش تقتلي حالك 
بس إقتليني أنااااا :smile01​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لا ليش تقتلي حالك
> بس إقتليني أنااااا :smile01​*


*ليش ؟؟؟
لك آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
اسكتي اسكتي لا تفتحيلي جروحي
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى فى آيس كريم مانجوووووووووووووووووو
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي أفهم*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

نفسي اممممممممم 

مش حاجة معينة ناو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى اصحى الصبح الاقينى انتهيت واستريحت بجد​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يوليو 2011)

*نفسى فى كوباية شاى مظبووووووووووووووط 
*





​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2011)

مش عارفة


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يوليو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *نفسى فى كوباية شاى مظبووووووووووووووط
> *
> 
> 
> ...





لا وحياتك يا عمنا مابحبوش 
ههههههههههههههه




tasoni queena قال:


> مش عارفة




اما تعرفي تعالي قولي علشان احنا مستنييين 
هههههههههه​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي اعيش*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (30 يوليو 2011)

ولا حاجة


----------



## rana1981 (30 يوليو 2011)

ارتاح


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2011)

*كان نفسي في حاجة معينة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2011)

نفسى ابطل عصبية وغضب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي ربنا يكملها ع خير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 يوليو 2011)

*نفسي يحصل اللي في بالي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

*ماليش نفس في حاجة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أغسطس 2011)

نفسى فى زهرة الياسمين


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسى افضل مروقة لاخر اليوم
*​


----------



## rana1981 (2 أغسطس 2011)

*انبسط​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> *انبسط​*


 

*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي ارجع دوق طعم الفرح الحقيقي القديم مو ليوم و لا ساعة و لا دقيقة....
ثانية بس ...حس فيا إني مو موجودة بهالدنيا لعبة ... موجودة لهدف مو لتسلية
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أغسطس 2011)

*اموووووووووووت*


----------



## Rosetta (2 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي أموووووووووووووووووووووووووت 
خدني عندك يا رب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اموووووووووووت*


 



Rosetta قال:


> *نفسي أموووووووووووووووووووووووووت​*
> 
> *خدني عندك يا رب *​


 

*بعد الشر عليكم*
*مش عارف ليه وصلنا لكده*
*ادخل ياربي وفرح قلوبهم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك*​


----------



## The light of JC (2 أغسطس 2011)

بحبك يا يسوع اه اه يا رب كم انا متشوق لرؤية مجدك العظيم بحبك يا ابن الله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي أطمن اكتر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي اغير جو*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسى ارتاح حبة
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *نفسى ارتاح حبة
> *​


*هنريحوكي يا شابة:gun:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي افرح ولو مرة في حياتي*


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هنريحوكي يا شابة:gun:*​


*هههههههههههههههه 
محشش يقدر يا ختى 
انا بلدياتهم اصلا
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *نفسي افرح ولو مرة في حياتي*


*ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتى 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> محشش يقدر يا ختى
> انا بلدياتهم اصلا
> *​


*قطيعة محدش بياكلها بالساهل:vava:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *نفسي افرح ولو مرة في حياتي*


*يارب فرحها يا رب دي قمر وعسل كده:94:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 أغسطس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *قطيعة محدش بياكلها بالساهل:vava:*​


*هههههههههههههههههه 
مين عمل فيكى كدة
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> مين عمل فيكى كدة
> *​


*محدش يستجرء:gun:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2011)

نفسى فى لمسة منك يا الهى يا يسوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي استريح*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*التعب يروح *​


----------



## rana1981 (4 أغسطس 2011)

انبسط


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*نرجع زي زمان*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2011)

نفسى أعيش معاك على طول يا الهى يسوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي في حاجة في دماغي*​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أغسطس 2011)

*تتحل مشكلة من طن المشاكل اللي عندي*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أغسطس 2011)

نفسى كل الناس اللى حواليا يبقوا فرحانين
آمين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> نفسى كل الناس اللى حواليا يبقوا فرحانين
> آمين


*امين يارب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 أغسطس 2011)

*للخداع*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

نفسى ارتاح بجد​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي انااااااااااام*


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

نفسي اروح المشوار ده بسرعه


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

نفسى احس بنبضات قلبى زى الاول :smil13:
رجعنى ليك يارب​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

نفسي يكمل علي خيررررررررررر


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

:sha:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههه هتتعوري كده


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
احسن اتعور
:sha::sha::sha::sha::sha::sha:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههه ليه بس كده


اهدي وقولي انا هديت هههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا هديت​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههه برافو يا قمر


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

نفسي اشوف كل الناس مرتاحه


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

:t19::t19::t19:​:budo::budo::budo:
:smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههه

مالك تاني


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
عايزه اخلص ​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههه هو انا مش فاهمه تخلصي ايه 

بس هدعيلك لو حاجة حلوه هههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه ايوه ادعيلى​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

اممممممممم

سبيني افكر بقي ههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
:94::94::94:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

*اللي في بالي يتحقق *
*انشاء الله*​


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اللي في بالي يتحقق *​
> 
> *انشاء الله*​


* ربنا يديك اللي في بالك*


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي حد عزيز يتحسن*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي يجرالي حاجة واخلص بقا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * ربنا يديك اللي في بالك*


 

*ربنا يخليكي يا انجي*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## totty (7 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي من البدايه يحصل تغيير*​


----------



## أنجيلا (7 أغسطس 2011)

*الصداع يخف*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أغسطس 2011)

نفسى أشوفك يا ماما العدرا


----------



## ملاك السماء (7 أغسطس 2011)

*انا نفسي في حاجات كتيره قوي نفسي اشوف يسوع و ماما العدرا و الملائكه شكلهم بيبقى ايه نفسي في كل ده طمع بقى معلش ههههههه  ...*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أغسطس 2011)

*أرتاح*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

*كان نفسي مش اشوف اللي شوفته ده *​


----------



## totty (9 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي في هدوء*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

*اسمع صوتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي اغير جو*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2011)

*أسافر بعيد ...*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي ارجع زي زمان*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2011)

تفرح يارب كل قلب حزين


----------



## أنجيلا (11 أغسطس 2011)

*الصداع يسبني*:t32:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2011)

*النهرده يعدي علي خير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي مصدقش اللي عرفته*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أغسطس 2011)

استريح​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 أغسطس 2011)

نفسي افرح ولو مرة واحدة في حياتي وربي يشيل الحزن من قلبي ويحط مكانه فرح


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> نفسي افرح ولو مرة واحدة في حياتي وربي يشيل الحزن من قلبي ويحط مكانه فرح



ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك​



أمييييييييييييين 
ميرسي جدا علي الدعوة الجميلة دي‎ ‎


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أغسطس 2011)

نفسى بقى أعصابى تهدى شوية .....


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> نفسي افرح ولو مرة واحدة في حياتي وربي يشيل الحزن من قلبي ويحط مكانه فرح


 

*ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (14 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا معاكي ويفرح قلبك دايما*​



امين
اشكرك جدا يامايكل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي ابطل تفكيير*​


----------



## أنجيلا (15 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي افقد ذاكرتي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أغسطس 2011)

نفسي اكون اقوى من كده واطلع من اللي انا فيه واصحىىى


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أغسطس 2011)

نفسى أدخل الى العمق معاك يا الهى يسوع


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

نفسي في الشاورما ههههههه  ​


----------



## rana1981 (19 أغسطس 2011)

حابة اضحك من قلبي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2011)

نفسي انام ما اصحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش خاااالص


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نفسي انام ما اصحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش خاااالص


* تصدقي؟*
*كنت داخلة نكتب هادي!*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * تصدقي؟*
> *كنت داخلة نكتب هادي!*



عارفه ا انجي انك كتمناي هادشي
انا جالسه تنفكر فيكي وف مشكلتك
حتى التفكير عجزت عنو
الله يكون معاكي ويدبرلك امورك


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عارفه ا انجي انك كتمناي هادشي
> انا جالسه تنفكر فيكي وف مشكلتك
> حتى التفكير عجزت عنو
> الله يكون معاكي ويدبرلك امورك


* هههههههههه*
*لالالالالالا بلاش متقلقي عليا:t25:*
*هحلها بشي طريقة ld:*
*داز الاسوء ومعتجيش على هادي*
*مانا صافي ولففففففففت:act31:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * هههههههههه*
> *لالالالالالا بلاش متقلقي عليا:t25:*
> *هحلها بشي طريقة ld:*
> *داز الاسوء ومعتجيش على هادي*
> *مانا صافي ولففففففففت:act31:*



انشاءالله تكون اخر المشاكل يااارب
الله يعوضك خير وفرحه
اكيد الله غادي يعوضك لانك مشيتي ف طريقو
ربي يكون معااكي


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انشاءالله تكون اخر المشاكل يااارب
> الله يعوضك خير وفرحه
> اكيد الله غادي يعوضك لانك مشيتي ف طريقو
> ربي يكون معااكي


*فكرتيني بدعاوي تاع جدتي:t25:*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *فكرتيني بدعاوي تاع جدتي:t25:*
> *ههههههههه*



ههههههههه  ضحكتيني
يخرب عقلك


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه ضحكتيني
> يخرب عقلك


*مخروب اصلا:08:*
*هههههههههههه*
*تسلملي يا حبي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

معرفش
حاجات كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييره ولا واحده منها بتحصل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2011)

*أناااااااااام*​


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

*افقد الاحساس بكل حاجة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2011)

نفسى اشوف ابتسامتك يا الهى يسوع


----------



## rana1981 (21 أغسطس 2011)

شوف حبيبي


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2011)

نفسى كل أيامنا تبقى صووووووووووووم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي أطمن*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 أغسطس 2011)

اضحك واتسلى كتير


----------



## أنجيلا (22 أغسطس 2011)

*يخف الصدااااع:t32:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي ابطل تفكيير*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسى ابطل صدااااااااااااااع​*


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

_*ياااااااااااه لو ارمى نفسى فى البحر  واريح نفسى من نفسى *_​


----------



## rana1981 (29 أغسطس 2011)

انبسط كتير


----------



## أنجيلا (31 أغسطس 2011)

*اعـــــــيش*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (31 أغسطس 2011)

أن أصبح شخص آخر أو أن أعود كما كنت  ..​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي الحال يتغير للأحسن*​


----------



## أنجيلا (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي ابكي في حضن امي *


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى احس براحه​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 سبتمبر 2011)

اعيط ف حضن حد
بس يكون صدرو واسع عشان يكفيني


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى ارجع تانى زى زمان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي ابقى طبيعيه واتعامل زي الناس واقتل اللي جوايه واعيش من غير احساس


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى اقول _ايه _
​


----------



## just member (2 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى أشوفها من تانى بجد
والوقت يجمعنى بيها ....


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 سبتمبر 2011)

:554cc:​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اعيط واصرخ باعلى صوت*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 سبتمبر 2011)

اقف عند البحر وابص للسما


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى ربنا يكون راضى عنى دايما آمين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي ف حاجااااااااااااات كتيره اوووي
ايه هي معررررفش
توووهت


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (3 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي أعود لربنا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*اشوفك مبسوووووووووووووط*​


----------



## MAAZIKA (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور
مشكور

​






مسلسلات مزيكا،المقطم يوتيوب،مسلسلات تركيه،رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد، الارض الطيبه ج4،لوعه قلب ،بو كريم ، فيلم شار ع الهرم ،فيلم تك تك بوم،سيلا ج 2،وادى الذئاب ج 5،نقوش متنوعه،ندى العمر ،سيلا،ايزل،الزهره البيضاء ،الحب والعقاب،الامال التى نحياها ،الارض الطيبه ج 3،احلام بريئه ،ما ذنبى انا ،


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي اعيش اللي جاي قبل اوانو عشان ارتاح من الضغط اللي عليا


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*و لا شي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*الللللللللللللللللعب:yahoo:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الللللللللللللللللعب:yahoo:*​



اعقلي يا روكا
تعالي نلعب سوا:spor2:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اعقلي يا روكا
> تعالي نلعب سوا:spor2:


*مانا عاقلة يا لو:smil12:*
*ماسي تعالي بقا نرخم علي روك:yahoo:*​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (4 سبتمبر 2011)

التوفيق
​


----------



## totty (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اللى ناويه اعمله يكون للخير*​


----------



## rana1981 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اضحككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى موضوع ميتفتحش


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى اقف عند البحر


----------



## ميرنا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

وانا نفسى اطلع من البحر اخضك وامشى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*اشوف البسمة علي وشك علطول *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*يحصل اللي في باااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي*​


----------



## rana1981 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

العب واضحك


----------



## totty (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي ارادتك ومشيئتك تمشيلنا اليوم النهارده
ودايماً بنقولك لتكن إرادتك ومشيئتك انت يا الهي*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*تتعقد شوي*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

حابة كون مبسوطة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*كان نفسي يتحقق اللي في بالي*​


----------



## أنجيلا (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*اكسر وش حد...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اشوووووووووووفك اووووووووي*​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يتحقق اللى في بالي 
نفسي بجد 

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى اسنانى مش توجعنى من الحلويات ههههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي اناااااااااااااااااااااام
مصدع وتعبان اوي


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> نفسي اناااااااااااااااااااااام
> مصدع وتعبان اوي


*سلامتكككك*

*انا كمان نفسي انااااااام ومش جايني نوم*


----------



## white.angel (9 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *سلامتكككك*
> *انا كمان نفسي انااااااام ومش جايني نوم*



*انا بقى نفسى انام وهقوم انام*
*تصبحوا على خير ... وعقبالكم :smile01*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *سلامتكككك*
> 
> *انا كمان نفسي انااااااام ومش جايني نوم*



الله يسلمك

احنا نشرب منوم :59:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *انا بقى نفسى انام وهقوم انام*
> *تصبحوا على خير ... وعقبالكم :smile01*​



وانتي من اهلو
يارب يا اختشي :smile01


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *انا بقى نفسى انام وهقوم انام*
> *تصبحوا على خير ... وعقبالكم :smile01*​


*عقبالنا يا ختي:act23:*
*تصبحي ع خير يا عسلل*



Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الله يسلمك
> 
> احنا نشرب منوم :59:


*قطعته من مدة*
*بس الظاهر اني هرجعله ثاني...*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *قطعته من مدة*
> *بس الظاهر اني هرجعله ثاني...*



انا ماخدوش لو ع رقبتي :smile01


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا ماخدوش لو ع رقبتي :smile01


* احسن يا كيرلس*
*دوووول ادمان ومشكلة زي المخدرات كده:act19:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
ييجي خمس سنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*تاخدني جوا*​


----------



## سمراءءء (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي انا امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
بعدين بقللك:a63:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*اناااااااام مااصحاش ثاني*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

لية كلكلو بتقلدوني مش فاهم ؟ :smile02
يعني عشان انا قولت كدة :



Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> نفسي اناااااااااااااااااااااام
> مصدع وتعبان اوي


 

فالمووقع كلوووووووووووووووو يكون عايز ينام :smile02





أنجيلا قال:


> *سلامتكككك*
> 
> *انا كمان نفسي انااااااام ومش جايني نوم*





white.angel قال:


> *انا بقى نفسى انام وهقوم انام*
> *تصبحوا على خير ... وعقبالكم :smile01*​





lo siento_mucho قال:


> اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> ييجي خمس سنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين





سمراءءء قال:


> *نفسي انا امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> بعدين بقللك:a63:*​





أنجيلا قال:


> *اناااااااام مااصحاش ثاني*​





*يا جماعه التقليد حلو وخصوصا انكو بتقلدوني*
* بس برضو مش قدام الناس كدة *
* شكلكو مفضوح يعني*

:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مش نفسى فى حاجة ...


----------



## سمراءءء (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه عشان بحبوووووووووووووك طب متعينش بالنعمه دي يا عممممممممم وروح نام


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه عشان بحبوووووووووووووك طب متعينش بالنعمه دي يا عممممممممم وروح نام



ماشي حبوني ، انا متواضع
بس مش كدة هتحسد :smile02


----------



## سمراءءء (9 سبتمبر 2011)

تتحسسسسسسسسسسسسسد على ايه يا باشا  كويس انها كلمه لا ما تنغر  ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سمراءءء (9 سبتمبر 2011)

انا بهزر معك يا اخي


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> لية كلكلو بتقلدوني مش فاهم ؟ :smile02
> يعني عشان انا قولت كدة :
> 
> 
> ...


*طول عمرك متواااااااااااااااضع :t26:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> انا بهزر معك يا اخي



وانا كمان بهزر
منورة يا سمراء 



أنجيلا قال:


> *طول عمرك متواااااااااااااااضع :t26:*



لا
يابنتي الغرور لو سابني يموت :smile02


----------



## سمراءءء (9 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *طول عمرك متواااااااااااااااضع :t26:*



اها انجلا هو دا الكلام المفيد متواضع جدا جدا:08:


----------



## سمراءءء (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> وانا كمان بهزر
> منورة يا سمراء
> 
> 
> ...



يبقا انا وانتا اتقسمنا انت الغرور وانجلا التواضع يلا امري لربنا اخد انا النمرده شو رايك


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي أفيق و ما ناااام طول عمري 
بس نكاية بشخص اسمه كيرلوس:smile02:smile02​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بس كفاية مش عايز اهزر تاني


----------



## سمراءءء (9 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> نفسي أفيق و ما ناااام طول عمري
> بس نكاية بشخص اسمه كيرلوس:smile02:smile02​



بجد جامده  يلا الحق روحك يا اخ كيرلوس


----------



## سمراءءء (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> بس كفاية مش عايز اهزر تاني



اوك براحتك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> اوك براحتك



طبعا براحتي 
مش مغرور


----------



## سمراءءء (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> طبعا براحتي
> مش مغرور
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي روك يجي ويقفل موضوع:gy0000:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > طبعا براحتي
> ...


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> طبعا براحتي
> مش مغرور


* مغرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورld:*
*من تواضع لله رفعه:smile02*
*صدق الله العظيم:08:*
*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ملحد حر (9 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي احقق حلمي الاكبر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> سمراءءء قال:
> 
> 
> > اتكلمي ع قدكك والنبي :smile02
> ...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * مغرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورld:*
> *من تواضع لله رفعه:smile02*
> *صدق الله العظيم:08:*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*



اميييييييييييييييييييين ld:
بس انا مش عايز اترفع ياختي :smile02
انا مراخيني ف السما لوحدها :08:



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > *مابلااااااااااااااااااااااااش يا اخضريكا:nunu0000:*​
> ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> +Roka_Jesus+ قال:
> 
> 
> > مش هرد عليكي بس عشان ع العام
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكلي دخلت موضوع غلط
ايه المولوخيه دي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شكلي دخلت موضوع غلط
> ايه المولوخيه دي


*مولوخية اه عشان الاخضر موجود في موضوع:smile02*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مولوخية اه عشان الاخضر موجود في موضوع:smile02*​



ماشي ياصفرا
ليكي يوم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ماشي ياصفرا
> ليكي يوم


*ههههههههه*
*اكيد اليوم يومك:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي مش عرفت اللي عرفته انهاردة بجد خساااااااااااااااارة ومليون خسارة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى تلمس قلبى وتعرفنى يارب عايز ايه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي مش عرفت اللي عرفته انهاردة بجد خساااااااااااااااارة ومليون خسارة*​



احسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسن :gy0000:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> احسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسن :gy0000:


*احسن في عينك:gy0000:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي اللبانة تخلص عشان صدعت
بس اللبان مش بيخلص


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 سبتمبر 2011)

عايز الطلب يا بابا يسوع اللى قولتهولك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي اللي اتمنيتو مكنتش اتمنيتو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> نفسي اللبانة تخلص عشان صدعت
> بس اللبان مش بيخلص


*والله صعيدي:smil15::smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اشوووووووفك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اللي في بالي يحصل*​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي ارتاح*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*اساااااااافر بعيد*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي انسى كل حااااجه


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

أشوف الفرحة فى عيون كل اللى حواليا زى النهاردة
آمين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك اوووووووي*​


----------



## أنجيلا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*افقد ذاكرتي..*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*اكلمك واسمع صوتك*​


----------



## أنجيلا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*بكرة ميجيش...*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي اكل كتييييييييييير
عايز اتخن ويبأة عندي كرش


----------



## انديا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي كل يوم يعدي عليا اتمسك بيك اكتر واحبك اكتر ونفسي مزعلكش ابدا يايسوع ونفسي تسامحني علي اي حاجة زعلتك مني


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى كل يوم يارب اتكلم معاك زى ما كلمتك النهاردة


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 سبتمبر 2011)

عايز أشترى شمع وانوره قدام صورتك يا عدرا يا امى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي افضفض واحكي ولو مره ف حياتي
تعبت اشيل جوايه وسكووووت*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 سبتمبر 2011)

nefsy anam w abtl tafkir


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى اعرف مشيئتك يارب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى اكون مثل كل المسيحين اذهب الى الكنيسة فى اى وقت واقراء الكتاب المقدس بحرية


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*تصل الساعة 9 المسا بسرعة:shutup22:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اكون معاك يا يسوع تيجي تمسحلي الدموع *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى يارب أحبك الحب اللى انت حبيته ليا


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 سبتمبر 2011)

عايز ادخل للعمق معاك يا الهى يسوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اترمي في حضنك*​


----------



## totty (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي ارجع البتاعه دى يارب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

يا حول الله نفسى انام ومش جايلى نوم ههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى اخد النعمة والبركة بتاعة النهاردة كل اسبوع آمين يا الهى يسوع


----------



## totty (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي في تغيير يارب من فضلك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي ارتاح من الحمل اللي فوق كتافي 
وافرح لو ثواني بجد من قلبي


----------



## أنجيلا (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي الحياة تبطل تعاندني..*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اقرب منك *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*اجيلك واترمي في حضنك*​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي ارتاح*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى اقوم اصلى دلوقتى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي *

*الجاي يكون أحلي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي ايامي كلها تبقا معاك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي امشي علي البحر*​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*اعيط باعلى صوت ...*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اعيط باعلى صوت ...*​


*ليه يا بت مالك؟؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اسمع صوتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2011)

عندى كل حاجة ومش عايز حاجة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي الاقي اللي بدور عليه*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ماليش نفس هههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*اقرب منك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 سبتمبر 2011)

تريح النفس التعبانة دى يارب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اعرف ايه غيرك من ناحيتي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسي افهم  واعرف فيا اييييييه ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نفسي افهم  واعرف فيا اييييييه ​


*ايه يا قمر بس فيكي ايه*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي اعرف ايه غيرك من ناحيتي*​



اكتر سؤال هتندمي علية ف حياتك
عتاب اللي بيتغير ، زي اللي بيشاور لواحد أعمى

اسألي مجررررررررررررررررررررررررررب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اكتر سؤال هتندمي علية ف حياتك
> عتاب اللي بيتغير ، زي اللي بيشاور لواحد أعمى
> 
> اسألي مجررررررررررررررررررررررررررب


*ممممممممممممممممممم*
*اكتر حاجة بتضايق انك مش تعرف ايه السبب اللي غيره بالطريقة دي*​


----------



## zezza (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسى اجرى لحد ما يتقطع نفسى ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *نفسى اجرى لحد ما يتقطع نفسى ​*


*همسكك برضه:99:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2011)

نفسى فعلا اشوفك يارب نفسى بقى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي ...............*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2011)

إظهر مجدك فى بلادنا يا الهنا يسوع


----------



## أنجيلا (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*انام ولو ساعة..*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*ماليش نفس في حاجة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2011)

نفسى اروح السما


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*نفسي اناااااام يا بشر
واااااء*


----------



## samirmelio (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*

نفسى المحبة تملا قلوب الجميع ...

ومايبقاش الكره والحقد هو سيد التعامل *


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أكتوبر 2011)

أعيش حياة توبة وإستعداد للسما على طوووول آمين


----------



## samirmelio (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*
نفسى المحبة تبقى فى كل قلوب البشر*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أكتوبر 2011)

نفسى أشوف ماما العدرا زى اللى شافوها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*نفسي استقر وارتاح​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2011)

نفس أعيش فى جو بدون كلام لمدة أسبوع حتى .....


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 أكتوبر 2011)

نفسى أتعلم ألمانى بجد


----------



## samirmelio (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن تروح المنيا وتتعلّم المانى  ...هههههه

انا نفسى الدنيا تهدى ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> نفسى أتعلم ألمانى بجد


* لو عايذ تتعلم بجد انا تحت امرك فى اى شىء ..بس إشمعنى الالمانى*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*بس تعرفو نفسى فى إه بجد بس محدش يتحك عليا .... هو انا طلبت الطلب من ربى يسوع بردو ..بس حسا إنه بيتحك بردو.... انا عارفا إن اكلت ربى المفضله كانت سمك ..نفسى اتبخله سمك و يدوء السمك  بتاعى.. و نفسى بعد ما ياكل اعد جمب رجلو زى اخت لعازر و اعد اسمع كلامه...... يااااااااااااااااااااااااه.... يا بختهم... هو ممكن يحققلى الطلب ده و لو حتى فى الحلم؟!!*


----------



## prayer heartily (25 أكتوبر 2011)

اسمع خبر حلو 
​


----------



## prayer heartily (25 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بس تعرفو نفسى فى إه بجد بس محدش يتحك عليا .... هو انا طلبت الطلب من ربى يسوع بردو ..بس حسا إنه بيتحك بردو.... انا عارفا إن اكلت ربى المفضله كانت سمك ..نفسى اتبخله سمك و يدوء السمك  بتاعى.. و نفسى بعد ما ياكل اعد جمب رجلو زى اخت لعازر و اعد اسمع كلامه...... يااااااااااااااااااااااااه.... يا بختهم... هو ممكن يحققلى الطلب ده و لو حتى فى الحلم؟!!*


انتي انسانه قلبك جميل قوي وطلبك مقدس 
يسوع ممكن يبقي ساكن في قلبك وياكل مش سمك ولكن طعامه تسبيحك لاسمه في حياتك واعمالك كابنه للملك اللي فدااكي بدمه المقدس 
يعطيك الرب سؤال قلبك


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * لو عايذ تتعلم بجد انا تحت امرك فى اى شىء ..بس إشمعنى الالمانى*


ميرسى خالص لذوقك تاسونى ...
+ ممكن حضرتك تفتحى موضوع فى القسم الثقافى لتعليم الالمانى 
اما بقى ليه الالمانى .. انا بحب دراسة اللغات بحاول اتعلم حتى شوية 
من كل لغة على قدى.
+ميرسى مرة تانية


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2011)

+ نفسى ازور مزار ابونا المتنيح بيشوى كامل .


----------



## samirmelio (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*نفسى احبك من كل قلبى يارب​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

نفسى ابكى بكاء شديد حتى اخرج كل ما بداخلى إلى عماله اكتم فيه  امام ربى.


----------



## أنجيلا (6 نوفمبر 2011)

Je veux dormir... pour toujours
(((((​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2011)

حقيقى نفسى ان تجيلى غيبوبة كاملة ههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*نفسى بكره يجىىىىىىى :**D*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*نفسى اغتت على حد اوووووووى :08:*
*:smile02:smile02*
*ياترى مين هيكون سعيد الحظ :vava:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسى اعرف بعد حوالى كدة 10 سنين ان شاء الرب وعشنا هبقى فين وعامل ازاى ههههههههههههه


----------



## prayer heartily (7 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسي اصلي التسبحه معاهم في الدير فجر اليوم اللي جاي


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسى أشوف نموذج تانى زى أبونا بيشوى كامل


----------



## sparrow (7 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسي اروح الصحراء


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسى يارب ابقى معاك على طول​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسي اصرررررررخ واقول لاااء لكل حاجه


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسى اشوف كل الناس مبسوطة ومرتاحة ومع المسيح دايما آمين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسي اعرفني والاقيني
حد يدور معايه عليا


----------



## sparrow (8 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نفسي اعرفني والاقيني
> حد يدور معايه عليا



انا كمان مبقتش القاها خالص
وكل ما اقول لقتها بترجع تضيع مني تاني 
مبقتش عارفه السبب فيا ولا في الي حواليا
علطوا بيحبطوا فيا كرهوني نفسي بجد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*نفسى يا رب اشوفك---ولو حتى فى الحلم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسى كل الأمنيات الحلوة تتحقق لكل الناس اللى حواليا ويبقوا مبسوطين

آميــــــــــن


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 نوفمبر 2011)

كان نفسى اكون فى المقطم :cry2:​


----------



## amalon (12 نوفمبر 2011)

بتمنى حط قلبي بقفص و ما خلي حدا يقرب عليه الا يسوع..


----------



## samirmelio (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*نفسى كل الشعب القبطى يتخلّى عن السلبية *

*وينزل يشارك فى الانتخابات الجاية ..... ومنخافشى من اى حاجة *


*صوتك هيكون له تأثير كبير فى مستقبلك و مستقبل بلدك *​


----------



## amalon (13 نوفمبر 2011)

عبالي غني D:


----------



## سمراءءء (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*نفسي نفسي نفسي افيق الصبح  ولاقي نفسي بقيت شب ما بدي كون بنت   *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه جميله يا سامراااء...انا من صغرى كنت عندى نفس الامنيه دى...بس عمرها ما إتحققت 
 ...


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2011)

_مش هقولك *_*_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسي افضى نص ساااااااااااااااااااااعة ورا بعضهاااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*نفسى تبطل شتاااااا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسى أقف عند البحر


----------



## سمراءءء (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*نفسي لو اسرق ساعه من العمر وكون بجد معك D​*


----------



## سمراءءء (16 نوفمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههه جميله يا سامراااء...انا من صغرى كنت عندى نفس الامنيه دى...بس عمرها ما إتحققت
> ...



فكرك بصير معنا مثل مسلسل لولا انقلب لبنت  طب احنا عاوزين نبقا شباب


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسى أشرب شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> فكرك بصير معنا مثل مسلسل لولا انقلب لبنت طب احنا عاوزين نبقا شباب


*يالا نلم فلوس و نعمل عمليه ههههههههههههههههه*
*بس يعنى البنات احلى فى حجات و الشباب احسن فى حاجات*
* ينفع نبقى بين البينين--ههههههههههههههههه:t19:*
*اصبحت اخرف*


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسى اروح حته بعييييييده
واقعد لوحدى شويه
وارتاااااااااااااح من المذاكره :smil13:


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسى امتحن واخلص


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسى فى قصب ههههههههه


----------



## samirmelio (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*نفسى العدل يسوووووود*


----------



## Twin (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربنل يوفقني *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ربنل يوفقني *​



ربنا يوفقك يا امير ويكون معاك يارب دايماً​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 ديسمبر 2011)

للاسف نفسى اعرف اذاكر زى الناس :smil13:​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Je vis une vie normale comme les autres


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسي افقد الذاااكره​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نفسي افقد الذاااكره​



yea me to :smile01​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسى انام لمدة 16 ساعة كاملة


----------



## fullaty (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*نفسى اصحى على خبر حلو *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسى أسمع ضحكة طفل ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*نفسي m ترجع لـ b
واشوفها فرحانه 

*​


----------



## مارو 2 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسي اللي يدايقني مش يدايقني وابقى اقل من عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*نفسى كل الناس يبقى عندها رجاء وإيمان وسلام

آمين
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسى الاستاذ مايجيش الدرس انهارده 
بلييييييييييز يارب ارجوك الاستاذ مايجيش
مش عايزه اخد الدرس :ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## samirmelio (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*نفسى الأمان يبقى موجود *

*والحب يبقى بين الناس من غير حدود*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب 
الاستاذ مايجيش انهادره بس معلش وماخدش الدرس
يارب يارب يارب


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب
> الاستاذ مايجيش انهادره بس معلش وماخدش الدرس
> يارب يارب يارب


هههههههههههه للدرجة دى


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسى أتمشى عند البحر


----------



## god is lord (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*نفسى اسمع صوت ربنا *


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 ديسمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههههه للدرجة دى



هههههههههههه
بس جيه برضو :act23:


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههه
> بس جيه برضو :act23:


ههههههههه علشان نبطل كسل ونذاكر أول بأول:smile01


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههه علشان نبطل كسل ونذاكر أول بأول:smile01



​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسى أبطل كسل فى حياتى الروحية


----------



## أنجيلا (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*نفسي في بيتزا بالتونة
بس مكسلة اقوم اعملها:smil8:*


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسي ادبح حد​


----------



## amalon (11 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> نفسي ادبح حد​


أوف! لهاي الدرجة؟؟؟ له له له, مو نيالو يلي معصبك لهل الحد هاد :t31:

بدي يجي بكرة :t30:


----------



## totty (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*نفسي فى تغيير من عندك انت يارب*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 ديسمبر 2011)

totty قال:


> *نفسي فى تغيير من عندك انت يارب*​



me to :94:​


----------



## amalon (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بدي كون معو كل ثانية, كل دقيقة.. دووووووووما


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسى أرتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح ومش بلاقى راحتى غير وانا وياك يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسى اروح عندك بقى يارب​


----------



## samirmelio (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*قلبا نقيا اخلق فيّا يا الله*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

اروح تسبحة كيهك


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسى ارتاح بقى​


----------



## أنجيلا (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*ارتاااااااااااااح ولو ساعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*نفسى النهارده يتعاد من اول وجديد *


----------



## grges monir (13 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسى يوم الجمعة يجى عشان الاربع والخميس انتخابات ههههههه


----------



## fullaty (13 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسى ارتاح​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*عسليه *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *عسليه *​




ههههههههههههههه

بالهنا والشفا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> بالهنا والشفا



*:smil13::smil13::smil13:*
* مقدرش علشان كده نفسي فيها *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*نفسى اعيط حبتين-- نكديه هههههههههههه*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 ديسمبر 2011)

نفسي اكل وانا قاعد ، مش واقف عشان وقت الشغل
نفسي اعمل تليفون واحد مش تبع الشغل
نفسي اكتب رد زي دة من مكان غير المكتب


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 ديسمبر 2011)

انا نفسى اشوف ماما العدرا


----------



## amalon (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عبالي شوفك.. عبالي اسمعك عم تقلي أنك بتحبني.. عبالي تكون جنبي هلأ.
يا ربي أنا كتـــــــــير مبسوطة يا عالم! :yahoo::t33:


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يناير 2012)

*نفسي اصلي في الكنيسة
اموووووووت وادخل لكنيسة (((*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *نفسي اصلي في الكنيسة
> اموووووووت وادخل لكنيسة (((*



امييييييييين 
هتدخليها باذن ربنا ياقمر


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

نفسى يحصل بقى وارتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2012)

*



نفسي اصلي في الكنيسة
اموووووووت وادخل لكنيسة (((

أنقر للتوسيع...

طيب خليها طلبتيك وانتى بتصلى 
*​


----------



## samirmelio (6 يناير 2012)

*نفسى الليلة دى تعدى على خير *

*والكل يفرح ويعيّد من غير دموع*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2012)

نفسى كل الدنيا تبقى مبسوطة وجوة قلوبنا تعزيات

آمين


----------



## scream man (6 يناير 2012)

*نفسي اخد الاجازة وانام :a4: :a4:​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2012)

نفسي يجي المسيح المجيء الثاني ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2012)

*اكيد نفسى ف اللحمه هكدب يعنى ​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يناير 2012)

نفسى فجوهرة غاليه الثمن تفوق اللاالىء


----------



## fullaty (6 يناير 2012)

نفسى ربنا يفرح قلوبنا كلنا فى عيد ميلاده 
ويعطى كل منا طلبته كهديه ميلاده​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2012)

نفسى فى القصب واقعد بقى فى الشمس واااااااااااااااااو هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يناير 2012)

نفسى اذاااااااااكر زى البشر العادى


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (19 يناير 2012)

_نفســــــــــــي اكمل دراسة دوائيات_​


----------



## maria123 (19 يناير 2012)

اليوم نفسي يس انام شوي 
لانو الكتاكيت يلي عندي صحوني من ساعة 6 بس ليش مابعرف 
بس بحبون شي ساوي بحالي


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (19 يناير 2012)

نفسي اقول لكم مع السلامه


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)

نفسى ارتااااح بقى


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

نفسي اغمض عينى وافتحها الاقينى هاجرت
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

نفسى اعمل حاجات حلوة كتييييييييييييييير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 فبراير 2012)

نفسى يا رب ترجع تسكن فيا زى زمان و تملانى بنورك


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)

ارتاح ارتاح ارتاااااااااااااح


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 فبراير 2012)

نفسى ارجع زى زمان


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2012)

نفسى اليوم يعدى بخير وانا مبسوط


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 فبراير 2012)

نفسى ارجع زى زمان يا رب-- و احس انى بيتنشقق جوايا مع كل نفس-- ليه سايبنى ابعد كدا----


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

نفسي اقرب اكتر منك يا يسوع


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

نفسى يوم انام فيه مبسوط زى ما صحيت فيه وكنت مبسوط ويكمل على احلى خير


----------



## Alexander.t (24 فبراير 2012)

*كبده بالشطه 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2012)

نفسى ميبقاش فى وقت ولا ساعة ولادقايق ولا ثوانى !


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

_نفسي اموت
_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _نفسي اموت
> _​


وانا كمان


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _نفسي اموت
> _​



ليه بس كدة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 فبراير 2012)

نفسي اشوفها


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> نفسي اشوفها


مين دي:act23:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

نفسي اشوف اللي هو عايز يشوفها دي


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

نفسي افضل كده علي طول


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2012)

*نفسي اروح كنيسة الانبا كاراس اللى فى ديروط 
هتجنن واروح قريب  
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)

نفسى اهاجر


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

اخف بسرعه


----------



## magedrn (3 مارس 2012)

نفسى اشوف حد فى بالى قوووووووووى


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

مين ها ها هههههههههه


----------



## tena.barbie (3 مارس 2012)

مستنية النتيجة ............... نفسى تكون حلوة يارب


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

نفسي اناااااااااام


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أبريل 2012)

بجد يارب نفسى اشوف كل اللى حواليا مبسوطين ومرتاحين زى ما شوفتهم النهاردة

آمين يارب


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أبريل 2012)

نفسى ارتاح


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

نفسى امشى بعيد خالص عن كل حاجه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (16 أبريل 2012)

*في حاجات كتييييييييييييييييييييييير*





​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

فى راحه لوقت طوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 أبريل 2012)

نفسي افهم عشان ارتاح​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2012)

مش نفسي في شئ


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> مش نفسي في شئ


وفرتى :a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

نفسى ارتاح بجد


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2012)

_*قلبى دايما قلقان ونفسه يطمن*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أبريل 2012)

اشوف  حد بحبه اووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## mero_engel (16 أبريل 2012)

مش عايزه حاجه في اي حاجه


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> وفرتى :a63::a63::a63:​




ههههههههههههه:t32:


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

i wish to die :36_19_5:


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2012)

مش نفسي في اي حاجه


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> مش نفسي في اي حاجه


وفرتى برضووووووو  ومتضربيش تانى راسى وجعتنى:a63::a63:​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> وفرتى برضووووووو  ومتضربيش تانى راسى وجعتنى:a63::a63:​




هههههههههه ما هو انت اللي بتجيبه لنفسك


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ما هو انت اللي بتجيبه لنفسك


مش انتى بتقولى مش عاوزا حاجة متطلبى شايفة العفريت واقف على باب الشقة 
:t32::t32:​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> مش انتى بتقولى مش عاوزا حاجة متطلبى شايفة العفريت واقف على باب الشقة
> :t32::t32:​




لالالالالالالالا مش عايزه


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالالا مش عايزه


وفرتى برضو:a63::a63:


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يعدى اليوم على خير


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

_بجد بجد   نفسى اطلع خلوة 
نفسى اجرب الحكايه دى 
_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _بجد بجد   نفسى اطلع خلوة
> نفسى اجرب الحكايه دى
> _​



وانااااااا :yaka:


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> وانااااااا :yaka:


ههههههه  خلاث  قولى يا نب ياختى يا نب


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههه  خلاث  قولى يا نب ياختى يا نب



ههههههههههههههههههههه
يانب ياخويا


----------



## چاكس (17 أبريل 2012)

نفسى اقتل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2012)

*نفسي أتكلم​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2012)

نفسى انام وماصحاش


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 مايو 2012)

اصلي في الكنيسة


----------

